# 31.12.2008 23.00 Alle Server down



## Krypterian (30. Dezember 2008)

Wie würdet ihr das finden WENN Blizzard an Sylvester von 23.00 bis 1.00 die Server schliessen würden?
Blizzard wird ja oft vorgeworfen das sie die Spieler zur Sucht verleiten. Stellt euch mal vor Blizzard würde, um den Gegenteil zu beweisen, die Server um die oben genannte Uhrzeit schliessen mit der Absicht die Spieler in dieser Zeit zu ihrer Familie oder/und Freunden zu bringen anstatt in WoW rumzuhängen.

Eure Meinung und Reaktionen bitte.


Ich weiss Blizzard wird das nie tun, aber ist ja alles nur "was wäre wenn".

Und bitte nur anständige Antworten.

mvg, Pol aus Luxemburg


----------



## Ollimua (30. Dezember 2008)

Einerseits wäre es ja ganz gut, endlich mal eine Möglichkeit von der Sucht loszukommen. Allerdings will ich dann meine zuviel bezahlte Spielzeit ersetzt bekommen.
Aber andererseits wäre dann schon ne Art Leere. Aber ich könnte mich dann endlich mal um wichtigere Projekte kümmern.


----------



## Alces (30. Dezember 2008)

ich fänds gut dann kommen die ganzen stubenhocker auch mal wieder raus .... mit freunden feiern und en schuss setzten is allemal besser als zu zoggen !


----------



## marcloker (30. Dezember 2008)

Krypterian schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr das finden WENN Blizzard an Sylvester von 23.00 bis 1.00 die Server schliessen würden?
> Blizzard wird ja oft vorgeworfen das sie die Spieler zur Sucht verleiten. Stellt euch mal vor Blizzard würde, um den Gegenteil zu beweisen, die Server um die oben genannte Uhrzeit schliessen mit der Absicht die Spieler in dieser Zeit zu ihrer Familie oder/und Freunden zu bringen anstatt in WoW rumzuhängen.
> 
> Eure Meinung und Reaktionen bitte.
> ...



also ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn jemand auf silvester spielen will. lass doch jeder machen was er will. nicht jeder mag vielleicht silvestern und nicht jeder hat eventuwll nen freundeskreis mit dem er feiert. 
danke das nicht jeder der silvester in wow eingeloggt ist gleich als "suchtgefährdet" bezeichet werden sollte, oder könnte.... (ich weiß du hast das so nicht gesagt^^)
mich würde es auch ehrlich gesagt mal reizen um 0 uhr mich einzuloggen. es soll ja ein schönes feuerwerk zu sehen sein

mfg


----------



## vitamin (30. Dezember 2008)

was wäre wenn .................................     ^^ 

soll ein jeder machen was er will aber um 23:59:59 vorm pc zu hockn is arm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jebisu (30. Dezember 2008)

wäre mit erlich gesagt egal weil da net am rechner sein werd


----------



## Kyreen (30. Dezember 2008)

Find ich überflüssig. 
Erwachsene sollten in der Lage sein das einzuschätzen, wann man online sein kann und wann sie sich ihrem realen Leben widmen sollten.

Kinder und Jugendliche sollten Eltern haben, die sich darum scheren sollten...
Blizzard muss hier keine Leute zurecht weisen, ihn vorschreiben wann sie spielen, oder einen Erziehungsauftrag erfüllen.

Deswegen überflüssig.


----------



## Impostor (30. Dezember 2008)

ansich wär es mir egal
aber da würde immer ein Motzkopp kommen der sich aufregt weil der irgendwo ist wo der außer WoW oder sonstiges nichts anderes machen kann und auch nicht weg kann
so Nachtdienst z.B.

es gibt zuviele Jammerer die denken nur an ihren eigenvorteil


----------



## Shaeln (30. Dezember 2008)

Würde ich persönlich gut finden. Aber sowas läßt sich natürlich nicht so einfach durchsetzen weil dann Leute auf der Matte stehen die dann sagen..."Ey, hab Kohle bezahlt, warum sinn die Server down ?!" oder so ähnlich. Und einige Spieler haben sicherlich gerade zu solchen Tagen etwas Zeit zum spielen die sie nutzen wollen und die würde es ja dann auch treffen...und das wäre es wieder nicht so toll


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2008)

das hab ich mir vor ein paar Tagen schon überlegt. Sind um 00:00 tatsächlich Leute online? Bzw. online schon, aber nicht afk oder so sondern wirklich aktiv am spielen?

Ich würde das nicht machen. 1. bin ich garnicht zuhause und 2.  will ich mir da Feuerwerk ansehen. Am 31.12. werde ich wohl eh überhaupt kein WoW spielen und wenn nur Nachmittags bis max. 15:00 da ich ab dann Vorbereitungen für den Abend/die Nacht treffen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen guten Rutsch wünsch ich Euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Screen (30. Dezember 2008)

wäre mir normalerweise egal,
aber da ich sowieso daheim bin, und niemand da ist, und keine freunde irgendwie da sind, hab ich im endeffekt nichts anderes zu tun.
also wäre es schon irgendwie scheiße...biss famren....fern guggen wie feuerwerk ist...bier trinken und weida geht
ich weis hört sich suchti an, kann aber kaum was dran ändern....

so long
Scryn


----------



## Ollimua (30. Dezember 2008)

Ups. Hab die Frage falsch gelesen. Ich dachte es meint generell ab 23 Uhr server für immer down. Wenn nur bis 1 Uhr ist es mir relativ scheissegal, da ich eh weg bin und Sylvester sicherlich keiner am Rechner hängen wird.


----------



## Königmarcus (30. Dezember 2008)

ich find es gut, ausserdem WÜNSCHE ich es mir, das blizz das macht. damit die suchtis mal wieder unter leute kommen


----------



## Thrawny (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi erstmal,
persönlich finde ich die Idee an sich ganz gut, doch bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob das die Leute wirklich 
zu ihren Freunde/etc. treibt, da es ja nicht nur WoW gibt um die Zeit am PC tot zu schlagen. Falls es einmal geschieht das 
lebende Wesen die Leitung von Blizzard übernehmen denke ich, dass es doch recht angebracht ist an bestimmten Tagen, 
einfach mal die Server abzuschallten(Weihnachten, Sylvester, 4ter Juli (USA), etc...).

MFG Thrawny


----------



## Ridiculous (30. Dezember 2008)

Krypterian schrieb:


> die Server um die oben genannte Uhrzeit schliessen mit der Absicht die Spieler in dieser Zeit zu ihrer Familie oder/und Freunden zu bringen anstatt in WoW rumzuhängen.




hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahaha



siehe mittwoch kurz vor 11 uhr XD


----------



## Hiliboy (30. Dezember 2008)

Blizzard sollte das machen, find ich echt super die Idee, ich hab auch vor 2 Jahren WoW gespielt an Sylvester und viel verpasst.

Ich seh es inzwischen auch schon so das es besseres zu tun gibt, und damals war ich echt super süchtig.


----------



## AnuwA (30. Dezember 2008)

im endeffekt zahlt man ja für volle erreichbarkeit - wenn keine wartungstechnischen arbeiten wären würde ich mir schon etwas veralbert vorkommen, da ich als erwachsener mensch selber entscheide wo, wann und womit ich meine freizeit gestalte.
allerdings tun mir die leute leid die sich zum jahreswechsel in wow einloggen, da es wohl echt besseres gibt als sich zum jahreswechsel mit quest und ini die zeit zu vertreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computerblicker (30. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn ich morgen um 23:00 vorm Rechner hocke und zocke hab ich wirklich keine Freunde

Morgen is Sylvester oO da feiert man und hat Spaß...omg


----------



## Distortion (30. Dezember 2008)

vitamin schrieb:


> was wäre wenn .................................     ^^
> 
> soll ein jeder machen was er will aber um 23:59:59 vorm pc zu hockn is arm
> 
> ...



Wenn ich eines der armen Würstchen wäre, welches um Mitternacht Bereitschaft hätte und Langeweile hätte würde ich auch lieber zocken anstatt auf ein Telefon zu starren...solche dummen und nutzlosen Kommentare kann man sich sparen


----------



## Yunita (30. Dezember 2008)

Finde ich nicht gut warum ?

a) Die wo nach so etwas schreien sind die 1 wo dan rumheulen 

b) Dan ist die Heul-Armada in allen Foren unterwegs

c) ist es wohl jedem selber überlassen was er macht...Angenommen einer ist aleine wegen keine Familie Freunde ect..(sowas gibt es ja , auch wen ihr immer denkt scheiß suchtis bla bla , wer sagt den das es solche gründe bei menschen nicht gibt ?  nicht jeder hat ein perfektes rl / freundes bzw. familien umfeld !?) an Silvester macht....;>

d) Diese Ganzen kommentare es sei arm um diese zeit an pc zu sein....ich sags mal so , es ist Ärmer so etwas zu schreiben bzw. diesen ,,Hass'' oder ,,Verachtung'' zu vertreiben & betreiben als um diese Uhrzeit onlien zu sein.


----------



## Arragotth (30. Dezember 2008)

also eigntl. eine gute idee wenn man die paar std gut geschrieben bekommt dann würde es auch keine probleme geben


----------



## Mastek (30. Dezember 2008)

mir eigendlich relativ egal da ich da bestimmt nich zu hause hock und zocken werde^^


----------



## Höllensturz (30. Dezember 2008)

naja jeder muss für sich sebst entscheiden ob er Pixel killt, oder sich übers neue Jahr freut. Niemand kann Blizzard die Schuld dafür geben das es WoW Süchtige gibt. Oder werden unterschwellige nachrichten in WoW eingeblendet=?


so weit,

mfg Höllensturz und schönen Rutsch


----------



## Rhokan (30. Dezember 2008)

Da fehlt

[x] wayne


----------



## Panic00 (30. Dezember 2008)

geht raus und guckt euch das feuerwerk an und setzt euch in ne bar,kneipe,disco auch wenn ihr keine freunde habt oder diese ned da sind etc. ihr werdet an diesem abend genug leute kennenlernen!
Wer zu diesem ereignis aktiv zockt, der hat entweder schon alles erreicht oder ganz einfach mit seinem leben abgeschlossen und hat nix anderes mehr ausser wow.


----------



## Larmina (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ich find bei der Umfrage hast du den "Mir egal" Button vergessen. Weil es mich nämlich nichts angeht. Find es ned so gut für die die halt auch an Sylvester spielen wollen (aber nicht "schrecklich") und 2. Kann es mir sowieso egal sein, da ich an Neujahr eh erst so gegen Abend aufwachen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (30. Dezember 2008)

Yunita schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht gut warum ?
> 
> a) Die wo nach so etwas schreien sind die 1 wo dan rumheulen
> 
> ...


/sign total /zustimm!!!!


----------



## neo1986 (30. Dezember 2008)

Es ist totaler schwachsinn da die server aus zu machen Sylvester ist ein ganz normaler tag ich z.b. sehe es nicht als ein anderer tag als heute auser den lärm den es um 12:00 giebt.


----------



## Yarom (30. Dezember 2008)

Welch brillante Idee! Also die Server abzuschalten für paar Stunden an Silvester bringt bestimmt niemanden von der Sucht weg.

Eher andersrum, wusstet ihr, dass der Tag mit der höchsten Selbstmordrate Silvester / Neujahr ist?


----------



## Annovella (30. Dezember 2008)

Is mir relativ egal, aber das werden sie nicht machen, warum denn auch? Wenn jemand meint am Sylwester spielen zu muessen.. lass ihn doch.
Ich feier btw. beim Kollegen.. ohne Coputer und WoW*nickt* !


----------



## Larmina (30. Dezember 2008)

Yarom schrieb:


> Welch brillante Idee! Also die Server abzuschalten für paar Stunden an Silvester bringt bestimmt niemanden von der Sucht weg.
> 
> Eher andersrum, wusstet ihr, dass der Tag mit der höchsten Selbstmordrate Silvester / Neujahr ist?


Echt? Dachte das wär Weihnachten?


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Dezember 2008)

Hmm und wozu?

Die die um 00:00Uhr vorm Rechner sitzen werden danach ganz bestimmt losziehn zu ihren "Freunden"(wer um 00Uhr nicht bei Freunden bzw Familie is der hat keine Freunde und ne misserable Familie cO)


----------



## Juryx (30. Dezember 2008)

Mir is das ehrlich gesagt sowas von egal, ich werde in der zeit sowieso nicht am rechner sitzen und die suchtis interessieren mich auch nicht sonderlich, lasst sie doch mitternacht zocken wenn sie wollen.

@ TE du hast bei den antworten ,, find ich gut" und ,,Schrecklich" vergessen ,, mir doch egal zu machen, da sind nur die antwortöglichkeiten für die Möchtegernwohltäter und die suchtis


----------



## fataly (30. Dezember 2008)

öhm nein nicht gut, nicht weil ich da  spielen will sondern aus einen einfachen grund...
_*selbstverantwortung*_ ftw!
wenn jemand zu silvester spielen will, dann soll er das...
es ist seine entscheidung, sein leben, sein wasweisichwas.

kommt ja noch schöner...
bauen wir autos die nur 130km/h fahren (zumindest für uns ösis^^)
beschränken wir wow auf max 2h pro tag, weil alles andere ist ja krank,
beschränken wir zigaretten auf nur 10 stück am tag,
beschränken wir das fernsehen auf max 2h pro tag, weil alles andere is ja krank,
bier darf man auch nur noch 2 dosen am tag kaufen, weil darüber ist mann ja alkoholgefärdet oder bereits alki,
kaffee gibts nur noch beim dealer, weil koffein is ja nicht gesund,
pro person darf man nur noch 2,3 kinder in die welt setzen, weil alles andere ist ja überbevölkerung,
internet darf man nur noch auf ausgesuchte seiten surfen, weil alles ander wäre ja fast freie meinungsbildung,
downloaden darf man nur noch 3 gb, weil alles andere wäre ja raubmordkopieren,
zu weihnachten muss man pro person 2495,99€ ausgeben, weil sonst alle wegen der wirtschaftskrise pleite gehen,

ich mein jetzt echt nicht böse gemeint... aber jeder, wirklich JEDER ist für sein leben selber verantwortlich... 
was er damit tut, wie er es tut, etc... und falls es mal aus den fugen gerät: wir leben in einer gesellschaft wo man
für alles, wirklich alles hilfe bekommt und das kostenlos über die krankenkasse finanziert (ok wir zahlen es im endeffekt selber,
aber trotzdem ein gutes system  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach mal in andere länder reinschnuppern! man lernt sowas wirklich zu schätzen)

aber im endeffekt bewegen wir uns momentan leider genau auf sowas zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meiner meinung nach eindeutig der falsche weg, wenn einen erwachsenen menschen jegliche selbsverantwortung genommen wird
(und für die kids sind immer noch die eltern verantwortlich!)


so long
fataly


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (30. Dezember 2008)

Krypterian schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr das finden WENN Blizzard an Sylvester von 23.00 bis 1.00 die Server schliessen würden?
> Blizzard wird ja oft vorgeworfen das sie die Spieler zur Sucht verleiten. Stellt euch mal vor Blizzard würde, um den Gegenteil zu beweisen, die Server um die oben genannte Uhrzeit schliessen mit der Absicht die Spieler in dieser Zeit zu ihrer Familie oder/und Freunden zu bringen anstatt in WoW rumzuhängen.
> 
> Eure Meinung und Reaktionen bitte.
> ...



Schon mal was vom freien Willen gehört? Offensichtlich nicht den wer zwingt den jemanden dazu WoW zu spielen, es ist doch jeden selbst überlassen wie er sein Leben gestaltet und seine Abende. Ich werde an Sylvester auch zu Hause bleiben aus den einfachen Grund weil ich die Teppischraten (Kinder) meiner Freunde nicht länger als 2 Stunden ertrage dann sind die Morgen auchnoch auf bis Mitternacht sind völlig überdreht und töten einem den letzten Nerv. Nein darauf kann ich gut verzichten ich mach mir ein netten Abend zu Hause mit Lecker Essen einer guten Flasche Wein und eben mit etwas WoW odwer Warhammer.

Das ist meine freie Entscheidung und so sollten es alle halten.


----------



## Larmina (30. Dezember 2008)

fataly schrieb:


> öhm nein nicht gut, nicht weil ich da  spielen will sondern aus einen einfachen grund...
> _*selbstverantwortung*_ ftw!
> wenn jemand zu silvester spielen will, dann soll er das...
> es ist seine entscheidung, sein leben, sein wasweisichwas.
> ...


DAS ist China und DAHIN geht Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (30. Dezember 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> DAS ist China und DAHIN geht Deutschland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dahin dürfen wir uns aber nicht bringen lassen. Ich mach was ich will und nicht was die menge macht. Macht man nur das was alle machen bekommt man auch nur das.


----------



## fataly (31. Dezember 2008)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Schon mal was vom freien Willen gehört? Offensichtlich nicht den wer zwingt den jemanden dazu WoW zu spielen, es ist doch jeden selbst überlassen wie er sein Leben gestaltet und seine Abende. Ich werde an Sylvester auch zu Hause bleiben aus den einfachen Grund weil ich die Teppischraten (Kinder) meiner Freunde nicht länger als 2 Stunden ertrage dann sind die Morgen auchnoch auf bis Mitternacht sind völlig überdreht und töten einem den letzten Nerv. Nein darauf kann ich gut verzichten ich mach mir ein netten Abend zu Hause mit Lecker Essen einer guten Flasche Wein und eben mit etwas WoW odwer Warhammer.
> 
> Das ist meine freie Entscheidung und so sollten es alle halten.



hehe, danke
einfach in anderen worten formuliert was ich mir gedacht habe (und mit teilweise realistischen, teilweise blödsinnigen argumenten probiert habe zu verdeutlichen^^)

greets
fataly


----------



## LordNero (31. Dezember 2008)

Also mir persöhnlich fehlt die Option "Ist mir egal, ich verbringe diese Zeit mit meiner Familie/Freunden"


----------



## Aratosao (31. Dezember 2008)

Krypterian schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr das finden WENN Blizzard an Sylvester von 23.00 bis 1.00 die Server schliessen würden?
> Blizzard wird ja oft vorgeworfen das sie die Spieler zur Sucht verleiten. Stellt euch mal vor Blizzard würde, um den Gegenteil zu beweisen, die Server um die oben genannte Uhrzeit schliessen mit der Absicht die Spieler in dieser Zeit zu ihrer Familie oder/und Freunden zu bringen anstatt in WoW rumzuhängen.
> 
> Eure Meinung und Reaktionen bitte.
> ...



Hört sich ja fast an als wärst du ein Blizzard (WoW Abteilung) mitarbeiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nene, also ich fänds für mich nicht schlimm da ich an Feiertagen eh nie Zocke , ausser wenn alle schlafen (morgens) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde ich eh nicht toll wenn leute am Weihnachtsabend bzw. zu ihrem Jehweiligen Weihnachts oder anderem fest spielen.

Lg Ara


----------



## Kimbini (31. Dezember 2008)

ich bezahle für eine leistung und erwarte, daß ich diese auch bekomme. was ich zwischen 23 und 1 uhr mache, sollte blizzard schon mir überlassen!


----------



## Extro (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich fänd es nicht gut, nämlich ich werde Morgen auch Online sein oder was anderes spielen, weil ich keine Lust habe mit Unbekannten die bei mir kommen zu feiern, und es bei uns im Dorf sowieso kein Feuerwerk geben wird. Und nein ich kann nicht einfach raus feiern, möchte ich gern hab aber erst nur 14 Jahre...


----------



## Drakthas (31. Dezember 2008)

wer ernsthaft in betracht zieht zu dieser zeit wow zu spielen, dem is eh nicht mehr zu helfen, auch nicht durch nen server down, die nerds sitzen dann die 2 stunden vorn pc und warten bis die server wieder on gehn

also nutzen = 0


----------



## Nyxon (31. Dezember 2008)

Sylvester so wie wir es kennen war früher ein Brauch um böse Geister mit Feuerwerken zu vertreiben und der Tag gab einen verstorbenen Papst einen Ehrentag (Weil sein Todestag gerade zum Jahreswechsel war).

Heute wird Sylvester eher als "Sauf- und Knall Tag" genutzt bzw missbraucht. Das heisst, Sylvester ist heute prinzipiel ein Tag wie jeder andere auch. Der Sinn wird eh nicht beachtet, genauso ist es auch bei diversen anderen Feiertagen wie z.b Weihnachten (Eigentlich dreht es sich ja fast nur um Geschenke...)

Also ist das wohl völlig egal was man an dem Tag macht. Und wie es andere schon geschrieben haben, es ist von jedem die eigene Sache was er macht, ihr könnt eine eigene Meinung dazu haben, aber könnt und dürft andere Leute nicht verurteilen.



Und ja, ich gehe Sylvester feiern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (31. Dezember 2008)

Es soll halt auch menschen geben, den, dieses ganze Neujahrs hekmek hinten vorbei geht. Würde ich jetzt so nicht pauschal verurteilen. In meiner Gilde sind Zwei (ein älteres ehepaar jenseits der 40) die haben zumindestens letztes Jahr gezockt, weil sie keine Lust auf Sylvester haben. Muss doch jeder selbst entscheiden, wie er das handhaben will!


----------



## KiLLa239 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds auch überflüssig, bin eh nicht am PC


----------



## Ascían (31. Dezember 2008)

Wer wirklich um 0 Uhr an Silvester vor der Daddelkiste hockt, der ist so weich in der Birne wie man von 100 Silvesterschnäpsken nicht weicher werden kann.

Gibts solche Leute überhaupt?


----------



## Kagon (31. Dezember 2008)

Also am Jahreswechsel WoW zu spielen finde ich schon ziemlich arm. Andererseits würden diese Leute bestimmt nicht rausgehen, sondern 2 Stunden vor dem Ferneher sitzen, oder das Forum zuflamen.


----------



## Jarbur (31. Dezember 2008)

Drakthas schrieb:


> wer ernsthaft in betracht zieht zu dieser zeit wow zu spielen, dem is eh nicht mehr zu helfen, auch nicht durch nen server down, die nerds sitzen dann die 2 stunden vorn pc und warten bis die server wieder on gehn
> 
> also nutzen = 0



Freunde sind sowieso weggefahren und unsere Familien wohnen zu weit weg, nur wegen Sylvester nochmal hinfahren obwohl wir zu Weihnachten erst da waren ist reine Benzinverschwendung für einen Abend. Schlafen kann man auch nicht durch die sinnlose Knallerei. 

Mit Sucht hat es weniger zutun, im Fernsehen läuft zu Sylvester sowieso nur Müll und mir macht es ehrlich gesagt keinen Spass mein sauer verdientes Geld buchstäblich "in die Luft zu jagen".


----------



## Wongaar (31. Dezember 2008)

Es ist doch Jedem selbst überlassen was er/sie in der Silvesternacht tun mag, welche saufen sich die Birne zu, andere knallern ihre Kohle mit Raketen und Böllern hoch, und wieder andere zocken halt auch um die Zeit.
Was ist so schlimm dran, man bezahlt für das Spiel und dann soll man noch ne "gesetzliche" Pause einlegen???

Find ich Quark.


----------



## fataly (31. Dezember 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Wer wirklich um 0 Uhr an Silvester vor der Daddelkiste hockt, der ist so weich in der Birne wie man von 100 Silvesterschnäpsken nicht weicher werden kann.
> 
> Gibts solche Leute überhaupt?



und wer über andere urteilt ist so "weich in der birne wie 100 silvesterschnäpsken..." erkennst einen zusammenhang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


manche haben, wollen nix besseres zu tun haben, anderen geht der tag ziehmlich am arsch vorbei! ich finds nur lustig 
wie manche über andere urteilen wollen weil sie "nicht der norm" entsprechen


----------



## Wuschbämunso (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds nich gut. wer leute die um 23-1 uhr zocken für suchtis hält, hat wahrscheinlich soviel nachgedacht wie mein toastbrot bei der berufswahl. wie schon gesagt wurde, vllt sind manche auf der arbeit? nachtdienst is ja soooo spannend *hüst... oder wohnt vllt momentan weit weg von freunden und familie... man weiß es ja nie... und wie auch schon gesagt wurde, es is eig nurnoch n sauf und feiertag. und ich sag mal 60% der leute, die hier sagen sie feiern mit familie alle die da on sind sind suchtis... meinten mit feiern mit familie und feunden : mit freunden bis der arzt kommt saufen mim taschengeld von eltern -_-


----------



## Mr.Floppy (31. Dezember 2008)

Oh man mir wärs sowas von scheiss egal ob die server on oder off sind an silvester....
Wenn die suchtis zockn wolln zockn se halt was anderes.
und Silvester findet nunmal nicht jeder gut.
Das is genau so als ob man fragen würde ob man an einem tag den rauchern ihre zigaretten wegnehmen soll..


----------



## Ren-Alekz (31. Dezember 2008)

auch wenn mirs persönlich egal wär...es wäre trotzdem nur beschränkt betrachtet gut wenn blizzard "etwas gegen die sucht macht" und um diese uhrzeit die server schließt, andererseits ist es doch ein passiver eingriff in die persönlichkeit eines menschen, da es ja darum geht dass blizz dann dadurch einen menschen irgendwie "erziehen" will


----------



## Mitzushi (31. Dezember 2008)

Weder noch. Wäre mir relativ egal.
Wenn die Server da sind, spielt man halt, wenn man gerade nix besseres zu tun hat.
Wenn nicht, dann sucht man sich halt eine andere Beschäftigung.

Ich z.B. werde Sylvester wohl alleine "feiern" müssen, da meine Freunde in ganz Deutschland/im Ausland verteilt sind (wegen Beruf/Studium/Ausbildung/Auslandsjahr) und mein Freund Sylvester (arbeitet in einem Kino, also auch 0 Uhr) in einer anderen Stadt arbeiten muss.
Ob ich da WoW spiele oder nicht, ergibt sich halt. Vielleicht mach ich auch was anderes. Aber selbst, wenn man 0 Uhr vor WoW sitzen würde, ist man doch nicht gleich weich in der Birne. Oo



Jarbur schrieb:


> Freunde sind sowieso weggefahren und unsere Familien wohnen zu weit weg, nur wegen Sylvester nochmal hinfahren obwohl wir zu Weihnachten erst da waren ist reine Benzinverschwendung für einen Abend. Schlafen kann man auch nicht durch die sinnlose Knallerei.
> 
> Mit Sucht hat es weniger zutun, im Fernsehen läuft zu Sylvester sowieso nur Müll und mir macht es ehrlich gesagt keinen Spass mein sauer verdientes Geld buchstäblich "in die Luft zu jagen".


Jup, genauso seh ich das auch.


----------



## Millionphoenix (31. Dezember 2008)

Da ich leider erkrankt bin und das erste mal Silvester alleine zu hause verbringen werde, kommt mir WoW da ganz gelegen...*schnief*


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Wäre miregal aus den Grund: ich bin da eh net on.
Aber die Aktionwäre schon geil, würde mich interessieren wie schnell dann hier nen thread offen wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanalleiche (31. Dezember 2008)

Mir wäre es ehrlich gesagt egal, ob Blizzard die Server deaktiviert während des Jahreswechsels. Ich verbringe so oder so meine Zeit anderweilig mit meinem Freund und meiner Familie. Und wer an diesem Abend nichts besseres zu tun hat, als WoW zu zocken, tut mir nur Leid. Mehr kann man dazu eigentlich nicht sagen oder?


----------



## ReWahn (31. Dezember 2008)

schrecklich...

es ist nicht blizzards aufgabe, die spieler einzuschränken. wenn jemand an silvester zocken will, dann soll er an silvester zocken. wer seid ihr, dass ihr meint, den leuten vorzuschreiben, was sie wann zu tun oder nicht zu tun haben?


----------



## Ascían (31. Dezember 2008)

Kagon schrieb:


> Also am Jahreswechsel WoW zu spielen finde ich schon ziemlich arm. Andererseits würden diese Leute bestimmt nicht rausgehen, sondern 2 Stunden vor dem Ferneher sitzen, oder das Forum zuflamen.



Hmm wahrscheinlich trifft deine Vermutung eher zu, nämlich dass die betroffenen Personen derartige Lebensumstände haben, die ihnen einen Silvesterabend vor dem PC als eine gute Beschäftigungslösung erscheinen lassen. Dann wären Flames wohl wirklich nicht angebracht, sondern eher Bedauern dass es nach wie vor Leute gibt, die keinen aktiven RL-Freundeskreis/Familie besitzen oder Feierlichkeiten generell verabscheuen aufgrund negativer Erfahrungen. 
Berufstätige die in der Silvesternacht arbeiten müssen oder grad krank sind, sind ausdrücklich ausgenommen - dann würde ich auch versuchen die Zeit so schnell es geht totzuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (31. Dezember 2008)

Bin dafür^^

Denn schliesslich ist WoW dafür da um der Langeweile zu entkommen
Soweit ich weiss ist Silverster nicht langweilig,oder? darum bin ich für Ja - Abschalten!

Dann haben die ganzen Gm's und alle anderen Arbeiter 2 Std frei und feiern sich weg xD

…Da wird mehr als nur Kaffee in die Tasse geschüttet, glaubt mir xD


(/ironie) Nat. wenn man nix zu tun hat weil mein aus irgend nem Grund alleine rumhockt… benutzt die Zeit um zu schlafen um früher WoW zoggen zu können.(/ironieoff)


----------



## Airness (31. Dezember 2008)

Ohja, die armen Wow süchtler. Dreht ihnen den Strom ab, gebt ihnen eine Flasche Alkohol in die Hand und lasst sie paar Finger wegbomben mit den Chinaknallern.

Vielleicht sollte man auch den Schnapsnasen von 23:00 - 1:00 die Flaschen wegnehmen und ihnen einen Pc hinstellen. 
Und wieder paar Süchtige weniger?

Ideen habt ihr immer hier.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (31. Dezember 2008)

Jarbur schrieb:


> Freunde sind sowieso weggefahren und unsere Familien wohnen zu weit weg, nur wegen Sylvester nochmal hinfahren obwohl wir zu Weihnachten erst da waren ist reine Benzinverschwendung für einen Abend. Schlafen kann man auch nicht durch die sinnlose Knallerei.
> 
> Mit Sucht hat es weniger zutun, im Fernsehen läuft zu Sylvester sowieso nur Müll und mir macht es ehrlich gesagt keinen Spass mein sauer verdientes Geld buchstäblich "in die Luft zu jagen".


Ich peröhnlich hab dieses Jahr das Bruttosozialprodukt kleinerer Inselstaaten an Feuerwekr besorgt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich peröhnlich hab dieses Jahr das Bruttosozialprodukt kleinerer Inselstaaten an Feuerwekr besorgt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Echt? Das schöne geld...^^


----------



## Wilbur90 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde auch nicht Feiern...
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und meine Freunde sagen ich bin bekloppt  weil ich zuhause bleibe . Naja mich stört es nicht. Ich habe ein Kaputtes Bein und einen Bandscheibenvorfall und einen riss in der Nervenbahn .. sagen wir es so ich kann nicht lange stehen und besonders wenn es kalt ist tut mir einfach alles weh.  Trinken kann ich eh nichts mehr  wegen den Schmerzmitteln  und wozu soll ich wie meine Freunde (jeder von denen gibt um die 200 &#8364; aus für sylvester und da ist der Alkohol nichtmal mit gerechnet ) mein Geld für 20 min bunte lichter und 100%gem Ohrenpfeifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  am nächsten Tag ausgeben .. nene  ich bleibe zuhause bei meiner familie . Die gehen auch früh schlafen weil denen das genau so egal ist ^^  von daher werde ich warscheinlich Wow spielen .
Ich kann verstehen wenn einige diese Meinung  nicht toll finden oder nicht nachvollziehen können, aber jeder kann machen was er will .
Aber mal ganz ehrlich wenn die Server down sein würden .. naja dann ist das halt so dann schaue ich fern oder zocke ps3  irgendwas wird sich schon finden lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg


----------



## Larmina (31. Dezember 2008)

Mr.Floppy schrieb:


> Oh man mir wärs sowas von scheiss egal ob die server on oder off sind an silvester....
> Wenn die suchtis zockn wolln zockn se halt was anderes.
> und Silvester findet nunmal nicht jeder gut.
> Das is genau so als ob man fragen würde ob man an einem tag den rauchern ihre zigaretten wegnehmen soll..


Dagegen!


----------



## DirtyCrow (31. Dezember 2008)

Von mir aus könnten die Server down sein bis 1.1. Abends, so lang werd ich brauchen um wieder ausm Bett zu kommen xD


----------



## Nachtrot (31. Dezember 2008)

Für die Leute die dann online feiern wollen, ist es schlecht.
Für die, die nicht online feiern wollen, ist es egal.

Mir ist es egal.


----------



## Atroniss (31. Dezember 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Einerseits wäre es ja ganz gut, endlich mal eine Möglichkeit von der Sucht loszukommen. Allerdings will ich dann meine zuviel bezahlte Spielzeit ersetzt bekommen.
> Aber andererseits wäre dann schon ne Art Leere. Aber ich könnte mich dann endlich mal um wichtigere Projekte kümmern.


letztes Jahr habe ich ne Party gefeiert und war mal ganz kurz online es war echt erschreckend wieviele on waren und es haben sogar welche Inni gruppen gesucht.Naja vieleicht waren die acuh nur kurz on im zu gucken...in sw auf Aman thul waren locker 200 Leute


----------



## Shataar (31. Dezember 2008)

ganz erlich wer da zockt hat kein RL sowas ist schon krank wenn man nicht mal an silvester aufhören kann um zeit mit seiner famile/freunden zu verbringt


----------



## Valdos Theolos (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde gerne um die Uhrzeit gerne On sein zum sehen wer Online ist... auch von der Gilde aus...

Aber naja...ich sauf da lieber mit Freuden :/


----------



## Kytrill (31. Dezember 2008)

Schon erstaunlich was hier teilweise abgelassen wird nur weil manche nicht konform mit dem Rest der westlichen Zivilisation einhergehen.

Überlegt doch einfach mal es soll auch Leute geben die interessiert es nicht im geringsten ob heute Silvester ist oder der 12. März. Solche Leute hams nich nötig sich an Silvester zu besaufen od was mit Freunden/Familie zu machen, da es für sie an Silvester wie auch an jedem anderen Tag das selbe wäre. 
Weiterhin, wie auch schon einige Male geschrieben hier im Forum, gibt es Leute die Bereitschaft o.ä. haben und evtl lieber ne Runde zocken gehn, als dumm zu warten dass sich einer die Hand weggesprengt oder wieder zahlreiche Leute darauf warten dass man ihnen den Magen auspumpt. 
Naja und eure Urteile und Verdammungen wie erbärmlich andere Leute doch aufgrund ihres eigenen Willens sind, zeugen nur davon dass ihr selbst zu inkompetent seid, euch eure eigene Meinung zu bilden und nicht tolerant genug seid, zu akzeptieren dass es Leute gibt die eben andere Dinge bevorzugen als das was alle machen. Aber da eure Meinung ja wahrscheinlich eh aus der Bild od sonstigen TOP-Informationsquellen stammen wird mein Beitrag eh nichts helfen.

In diesem Sinne viel Spass bei den Dingen die ihr morgen so anstellen werdet.

PS: Rechtschreibfehler und grammatikalisch falsche Textformen dürft ihr als Andenken behalten.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Shataar schrieb:


> ganz erlich wer da zockt hat kein RL sowas ist schon krank wenn man nicht mal an silvester aufhören kann um zeit mit seiner famile/freunden zu verbringt


Nicht jeder feiert Silvester oder hat evtl. Bereitschaft oder ist Krank?


----------



## ReWahn (31. Dezember 2008)

Kytrill schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich was hier teilweise abgelassen wird nur weil manche nicht konform mit dem Rest der westlichen Zivilisation einhergehen.
> 
> Überlegt doch einfach mal es soll auch Leute geben die interessiert es nicht im geringsten ob heute Silvester ist oder der 12. März. Solche Leute hams nich nötig sich an Silvester zu besaufen od was mit Freunden/Familie zu machen, da es für sie an Silvester wie auch an jedem anderen Tag das selbe wäre.
> Weiterhin, wie auch schon einige Male geschrieben hier im Forum, gibt es Leute die Bereitschaft o.ä. haben und evtl lieber ne Runde zocken gehn, als dumm zu warten dass sich einer die Hand weggesprengt oder wieder zahlreiche Leute darauf warten dass man ihnen den Magen auspumpt.
> ...



/sign.


----------



## hoti82 (31. Dezember 2008)

voll und ganz dafür bin is schliesslich silveseter ich geh da auch erst gegen 21:30 zum kumpel nach dem wir gut gegessen haben und feier bei dem ^^


----------



## Mayroi (31. Dezember 2008)

hm nur strange wenn jeder wow spieler der um 23:59 on is die ausrede nimmt er is krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hm ja jeder hat so seine begründungen aber bei vielen denke ich doch ist es vorgeschoben um wow zu zoggn... sry aber wenn ich mich aufem server umhöre ist es leider so... 


aber toll wenn leute angeblich am rücken krank sind und so wow durch zocken können lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (31. Dezember 2008)

Naja Silvester läuft bei mir so ab.
Ich bin daheim weil meine Freunde alle ab den Weihnachtsferien beginn in den Urlaub gegangen sind und ich lieber bei meiner Familie sein wollte (über die weihnachtstage)
Auserdem habe ich mit 16 keine lust ohne Friends weg zu gehen und nach "ersatz" zu suchen.

Trotzdem werde ich kein WoW zocken, würde ja eh wie die letzten Wochen nur on gehen, bischen chatten, afk im ah rumstehen und irgendwann mal ausloggen.

Ich schau Raab, sitz daheim und tu mit meiner freundin ein bischen telen.


----------



## Eddishar (31. Dezember 2008)

Unsinn. Was wäre, wenn Silvester um 23 Uhr alle Kneipen und Bars zumachen, damit die Alkoholkranken die Chance bekommen, mal von ihrer Sucht loszukommen? Wäre doch genauso sinnlos.


----------



## Atroniss (31. Dezember 2008)

Kytrill schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich was hier teilweise abgelassen wird nur weil manche nicht konform mit dem Rest der westlichen Zivilisation einhergehen.
> 
> Überlegt doch einfach mal es soll auch Leute geben die interessiert es nicht im geringsten ob heute Silvester ist oder der 12. März. Solche Leute hams nich nötig sich an Silvester zu besaufen od was mit Freunden/Familie zu machen, da es für sie an Silvester wie auch an jedem anderen Tag das selbe wäre.
> Weiterhin, wie auch schon einige Male geschrieben hier im Forum, gibt es Leute die Bereitschaft o.ä. haben und evtl lieber ne Runde zocken gehn, als dumm zu warten dass sich einer die Hand weggesprengt oder wieder zahlreiche Leute darauf warten dass man ihnen den Magen auspumpt.
> ...


Du regst Dich über Leute auf die angeblich Vorurteile haben?Du hast doch selber Vorurteile gegen Leute die es nicht verstehn können das man Silvester on ist. Du bist ja nicht besser. Es ist meine eigene Meinung...ich sehe es so das man Silvester mal paar Raketen(und ja man sprengt sich die Hände nicht daran hoch) in Luft jagen kann. Ist doch schön so ein Fest. Vom sinnlosen Besaufen halte ich nix....ach egal ich rechtfertige mich zu sehr.

Akzeptiere Meinungen von anderen. Da dies ein Forum ist wo man DISKUTIERT und MEINUNGEN vertreten darf..poste ich auch in diesen Thread wie ich drüber denke. Jeder soll wissen was er tut, nur ich persöhnlich kann an so einen schönen Tag nicht in WoW on sein...wenn es welceh tun sollen sies machen.

Eins noch:

alle die das gegen Argument bringen mit den Alkoholbars ist genau so Schwachsinnig wie das mit den Servern. Es gibt auch Leute die kaum Alkohol trinken und feiern können.


----------



## Mayroi (31. Dezember 2008)

i weiß no wie dieses jahr direkt um null uhr alle nimma rauchen durften und das bars es auch knall hart durch gezogen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: warum besteht für alle sylvester feiern immer aus besaufen bis ins koma und knallern?


----------



## Phoenix Craven (31. Dezember 2008)

Shataar schrieb:


> ganz erlich wer da zockt hat kein RL sowas ist schon krank wenn man nicht mal an silvester aufhören kann um zeit mit seiner famile/freunden zu verbringt


Schon vor WoW hatte ich auf Silvester keinen Bock mehr und feiere seitdem auch nicht mehr.
Muss doch jeder selber wissen was er/sie macht.
Wo fängt man an zu sagen "Nur weil der dies und jenes nicht macht, ist der/die krank!"?
So ein verhalten wendet man viel zu schnell auf Leute oder verhalten an, die man nicht versteht.
Finde ich sehr kleinkariert.

SUcht ist schlimm, aber nicht alles, was du als abnormal ansiehst ist es auch!

In diesem Sinne:
Rutscht gut und habt Spaß an dem, was auch immer ihr macht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mooni81 (31. Dezember 2008)

Oha was ein thread

die meinungen gehen ja ganz schön auseinander.

vielleicht mal einige erklärungen für einige sehr einfach strukturierende denkweisen (obwohl ich glaube die werden es eh nimmer merken da hat der alkohol schon den rest dazu bei gesteuert)

also jeder kann ja mit seiner zeit anfangen was er selber möchte "die würde des menschen ... " naja das ist nen anderes thema.
aber mal einfach so gesagt, nicht jeder der an silvester um 0.00 uhr online ist, ist gleichzeitig spielsüchtig krank oder hat keine freunde eine schreckliche familie oder hat mit seinem leben abgeschlossen. aber vielleicht ist dieser mensch einfach kein schüler oder azubi der 2 - 3 mal die woche feiern gehen muss und oder will "hey jeder hat das mal getan aber irgendwann ist nur sinnloses besaufen und mit fremden frauen knutschen oder in fremden betten morgens verkatert aufwachen laaaangweilig" 

ich persönlich werde um diese zeit nicht am pc sitzen aber mit freunden vorm pokertisch oder vor der Wii mal schauen. aber dennoch glaube ich nicht das automatisch jeder 0.00 uhr zocker süchtig ist oder keine freunde rl oder sonstiges hat, ich glaube hier denken einige nicht darüber nach das es auch noch menschen gibt die zwischen 23 und 6 uhr morgens im übergang vom 31.12.08 - 01.01.09 arbeiten müssen bzw. auf bereitschaft sind und die sich diese zeit auch in wow vertreiben dürfen weil sie sich irgendwie wach halten müssen. 

also lasst die 0.00 uhr zocker zufrieden und geht feiern, hauts euch die birne zu und lernt 1000 leute kennen ^^ 
ich wünsch allen nen guten rutsch und prosit 09

in diesem sinne

bis im nächsten jahr 

mooni


----------



## Two (31. Dezember 2008)

mir fehlt die möglichkeit -> mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1.acc alle ausgelaufen
2.bin eh nicht daheim


----------



## ExodiusHC (31. Dezember 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> i weiß no wie dieses jahr direkt um null uhr alle nimma rauchen durften und das bars es auch knall hart durch gezogen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kenne viele die sagen, gestern war ich dicht war eine geile Party.
Hat leider ganz stark zugenommen.

Besonders toll, hätte zu welchen gehen können die sich aber schon ab 20:00 uhr zuschütten, weil die Party bis 03:00 sonst für sie öde und unerträglich ist.

Also lieber daheim bleiben und warten bis freinds ausm urlaub sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virolac (31. Dezember 2008)

Mir Wäre es egal wenn sie down wären ich bin eh arbeiten und mich mit diesen besoffenen rumschlagne und das teilweise sogar wörtlich


----------



## Kytrill (31. Dezember 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Du regst Dich über Leute auf die angeblich Vorurteile haben?Du hast doch selber Vorurteile gegen Leute die es nicht verstehn können das man Silvester on ist. Du bist ja nicht besser. Es ist meine eigene Meinung...ich sehe es so das man Silvester mal paar Raketen(und ja man sprengt sich die Hände nicht daran hoch) in Luft jagen kann. Ist doch schön so ein Fest. Vom sinnlosen Besaufen halte ich nix....ach egal ich rechtfertige mich zu sehr.
> 
> Akzeptiere Meinungen von anderen. Da dies ein Forum ist wo man DISKUTIERT und MEINUNGEN vertreten darf..poste ich auch in diesen Thread wie ich drüber denke. Jeder soll wissen was er tut, nur ich persöhnlich kann an so einen schönen Tag nicht in WoW on sein...wenn es welceh tun sollen sies machen.
> 
> ...




Naja nur dass manche Leute ihre Meinung nicht so rüberbringen als wäre es ihre und Kommentare ala "das is schon ziemlich arm" is kein Ausdruck der Meinung sondern eher eine Art Feststellung. Ich akzeptiere die Meinung anderer nich wenn ich damit nicht einverstanden bin, dass einzige was ich mache ist sie zu tolerieren.
Ich sag auch nich dass sich Leute zwangsweise Körperteile wegsprengen nur weil sie auf ihre Art und weise feiern ich wollte nur darstellen wie es für jemanden ist der zu der Zeit Bereitschaft hat. Hier kam es in vielen Beiträgen nun mal so rüber, als müsste jeder frei haben und an diesem Ta feiern, sonst isser irgendwo gestört und das stimmt nun mal nicht. Es kam auch oftmals nicht so rüber, als würden Leute dass tolerieren wenn jemand um 0:00 an Silv am zocken is und darüber rege ich mich auf.
Und ja ich habe teilweise auch selber Vorurteile die ich nicht verbergen kann wenn mich etwas aufregt und dafür bitte ich um Entschuldigung (ich bin leider auch nur ein Mensch)

So far wünsch ich dir heute Abend viel Spass beim feiern und freue mich dass du in einer Weise kommentiert hast auf die man sich einlassen kann.


----------



## Wilbur90 (31. Dezember 2008)

Mooni81 schrieb:


> nicht jeder der an silvester um 0.00 uhr online ist, ist gleichzeitig spielsüchtig krank oder hat keine freunde eine schreckliche familie oder hat mit seinem leben abgeschlossen. aber vielleicht ist dieser mensch einfach kein schüler oder azubi der 2 - 3 mal die woche feiern gehen muss und oder will "hey jeder hat das mal getan aber irgendwann ist nur sinnloses besaufen und mit fremden frauen knutschen oder in fremden betten morgens verkatert aufwachen laaaangweilig"



Jo sehe ich auch so aber ich habe vor ein paar Jahren auch so gedacht .. mit 15 oder 16  das alle die nicht Feiern  "arme" Menschen sind ohne Freunde usw. Naja die Zeiten ändern sich .

Lg


----------



## LMay (31. Dezember 2008)

Silvester hat doch nicht automatisch etwas mit Besäufnis, Absturz, etc zu tun?!

Ich selber habe Nachtschicht und bin bei uns im Hotel da für die Menschen, die feiern wollen. 
Also denke ich sicher nicht, das alle, die online sind, böse Suchtis wären!

Aber jemand, der ohne jeglichen Grund, oder vielleicht "Kein Bock auf sowas" Silvester ignoriert? Tut mir leid, aber da stimmt was nicht!

Ist meine Meinung und die würde ich jedem gegenüber vertreten, der mir in die Augen schaut, genauso, wie ich es hier schreibe! Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie oft habe ich schon Menschen gesehen, die "aus Prinzip so einen Müll nicht mitmachen!" und dann, später, sich selbst eingestehen, wie einsam sie sind...

Ich wünsche aber allen einen guten Rutsch!
Und ja, ich akzeptiere auch andere Meinungen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (31. Dezember 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt wäre mir das Wurst...leider gibt es das nicht zur Auswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mich wundert ist, dass einige scheinbar den Begriff "Sucht" sich selber nicht beschreiben können. Süchtig ist man nicht, wenn man 23h am Tag WoW spielt...Süchtig ist man, wenn man davon nicht mehr wegkommt! Ich spiele auch eher die überdurchschnittliche Zeit WoW aber deshalb bin ich noch kein Suchti. Weil ich A: WoW niemals über Familie, Freunde oder sonstiges stelle und B: Weil mir nach zu langer Spieldauer auch mal die Lust vergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich denke auch prinzipiell ein Spiel ist eine weniger gefährliche Sucht als andere Süchte, damit meine ich alle legalen und illegalen Drogen (Ich habe nichts gegen Raucher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Ob ihr nun mit der Familie, mit Freunden, in WoW oder aufm Klo ins neue Jahr rutscht ist egal...Hauptsache ihr habt Spaß dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinnne -> Gn8 und ein guten Rutsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Dezember 2008)

AnuwA schrieb:


> im endeffekt zahlt man ja für volle erreichbarkeit



Doofe Frage... lest ihr eigentlich die AGB? Du bezahlst nicht für die "volle Erreichbarkeit" sondern lediglich dafür, das du die Server betreten darfst...


----------



## SixNight (31. Dezember 2008)

find ich gut dann kommen die die an sylverster lieber daddeln wollen auc ma raus und unter menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scred (31. Dezember 2008)

da ich seit zwei jahren kurzzeitigen tinitus bekomme wenns zu laut wird verkrich ich mich und zock iwas aber wenn ich mal die gelenheit hab schnell pvp zu machen usw wird das genutzt aber im grunde is es mir egal


----------



## Thedynamike (31. Dezember 2008)

Ist es nicht ladde was jemand morgen um 0Uhr macht? Ich mein es ist doch genau eine Nacht wie jede andere auch.
Ich zB. scher mich da überhaupt nicht drum. Schieb freiwillig Dienst um die Zeit und kassiert dabei natürlich nen dicken Bonus.
Gibt halt leute die sich wie ich, nicht drum scheren ob Neujahr oder Weihnachten oder Ostern oder Hanswurst-Tag ist. Warum sollte diese Leute nicht spielen?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (31. Dezember 2008)

Krypterian schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr das finden WENN Blizzard an Sylvester von 23.00 bis 1.00 die Server schliessen würden?
> Blizzard wird ja oft vorgeworfen das sie die Spieler zur Sucht verleiten. Stellt euch mal vor Blizzard würde, um den Gegenteil zu beweisen, die Server um die oben genannte Uhrzeit schliessen mit der Absicht die Spieler in dieser Zeit zu ihrer Familie oder/und Freunden zu bringen anstatt in WoW rumzuhängen.
> 
> Eure Meinung und Reaktionen bitte.
> ...



"Das ist mir scheiss egal" Fehlt da leider hätte ich genommen.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Kytrill (31. Dezember 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> find ich gut dann kommen die die an sylverster lieber daddeln wollen auc ma raus und unter menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum sollten sie das tun?


----------



## Atroniss (31. Dezember 2008)

Kytrill schrieb:


> So far wünsch ich dir heute Abend viel Spass beim feiern und freue mich dass du in einer Weise kommentiert hast auf die man sich einlassen kann.



Danke gleichfalls


----------



## Shrukan (31. Dezember 2008)

ach Schade dass Blizz die Wartungsarbeiten nicht so gelegt hat.
Naja letztes Jahr habe ich zu Haus gefeiert und war bis 22h noch kurz on, weiß nicht was daran schlimm sein soll, dafür feier ich danach umso mehr^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2008)

vitamin schrieb:


> was wäre wenn .................................     ^^
> 
> soll ein jeder machen was er will aber um 23:59:59 vorm pc zu hockn is arm
> 
> ...


nicht wenn du zB silvestern o.Ä. absolut nciht leiden kannst weshalb auch immer dann ises ja was anderes sag ich mal


----------



## Yeahman (31. Dezember 2008)

sollen die leute machen was se wollen ich häng bestimmt nit am rechner den es gibt weitaus wichtigeres als wow und wieso machste nit mal ne abstimmung wer an heiligabend am pc hockt ...^^xD


----------



## Spartaner1990 (31. Dezember 2008)

Jo Silvester am PC hocken is arm aber es gibt bestimmt ein paar Leute mal wieder von unseren Top Gilden die ON sein werden und seis nur drum die ganzen Titanerze usw für sich zu haben Spastis ohne Reallife halt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja hauts rein guten rutsch cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taniquel (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich persönlich  hasse diese erzwungene Pappnasenfröhlichkeit,aber noch mehr die dazugehöhrige Musik. Weil ich es mir mit meinen Freunden aber nicht verderben will , bleibe ich solchen Sachen wie Fasching oder Silvester grund-
sätzlich fern. Lieber am Tag danach nen schönen Frühschoppen bzw gemütlich reste saufen mit geiler Mucke als den Leuten die Stimmung zu vermießen. Letztes Jahr war ich auf einer Feier wo HdR I-III am stück lief, geht dieses jahr leider nicht , also schau ich mal ob die Goblins in Dalaran oder BB ein paar Fässer stehen haben^^. Wie auch immer Ihr feiert , ich wünsche auf jeden Fall einen guten Rutsch und alles gute fürs nächste Jahr. also viel spaß bb


----------



## Crowser19 (31. Dezember 2008)

einerseits gut aber andererseits kackegal bin ich eh net da in der zeit xD


----------



## bloodhound.exploit (31. Dezember 2008)

N33D archievement für um 00 uhr online sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heldentat inc xO

"Von der nacht vom 31.12.2008-1.1.2009 online gewesen" <- xO


----------



## Nanisa (31. Dezember 2008)

> Finde ich eh nicht toll wenn leute am Weihnachtsabend bzw. zu ihrem Jehweiligen Weihnachts oder anderem fest spielen.
> 
> Lg Ara



Weihnachten ist ein recht schlechtes Beispiel weil es mehr als genug Menschen gibt die Weihnachten nicht feiern, wegen andere Religion oder (ich Persönlich) bin auch ein Mensch der von Weihnachten mal garnix hält.
Es ist ein Tag wie jeder anderer (für Religiösemenschen vllt besonders) aber allein vom Hintergrund für jede Neutrale Person ein normaler Tag.
Meine Familie kommt auch außerhalb dieses Festes oft genug zusammen.
Und die die Liebe und wärme zu meinen Partner die dem Fest weiterhin nachgesagt wird hab ich auch an "Unfeierlichen Tagen" also nicht so herabblickend wenn jemand an Weihnachten spielt.

BtT: Ich fände es jetz nich schrecklich, aber es gibt solche armen Menschen wie meine wenigkeit die im Sicherheitsdienstarbeiten und zu Silvester Bereitschaft in einer Tiefgarage leisten müssen.
Du hörst es zwar knallen und jubeln nur mehr bekommst du davon auch nicht mit.
Also ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich nicht vllt um 12 gerade nen bissel am Daddeln bin.


----------



## Murloc92 (31. Dezember 2008)

es ist eigentlich gut also jetzt wegen dem ganzen sucht bla bla...
aber es gibt auch leute die silvester nicht mögen z.b. ich (möchte die Gründe jetzt nicht nennen)
und ich glaube wer sich wegen der kurzen zeit aufreckt ist echt ein suchti und sollte vielleicht sein 
leben nochmal überdenken


----------



## Grizzla (31. Dezember 2008)

Lieber nen Reset von Frostwolf wenn keienr on ist anstatt am Tag (wie so oft) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (31. Dezember 2008)

andere server zeiten weltweit machn dat schonma unmöglich da gehn hier welche zu früh down und da zu spät^^
eing schon machbar aber da müsste blizzard halt mitdenken ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. Dezember 2008)

mir wärs egal
da ich sowies bei freunden bin und mich dort zu tschechere (mundl deutsch für zu saufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und raketen schiesse und schweizer kracher...

jap in echt und nicht ingame!!!!

mfg

ps.. /vote 4 abschaltung der server am 31.12.2008 23-1:00 uhr ^^


----------



## Bullet1990 (31. Dezember 2008)

Also ich gehe zu Silvester zu Freunden, finde es aber nicht schlimm, während Silvester zu zocken. Wenn ich jez weg ziehen würde, würde ich erstmal auch niemanden kennen und wenn ich nicht zu Eltern, oder alten Freunden könnte, würde ich warscheinlich auch zu Hause bleiben und zocken oder was anderes zu Hause machen, denn sonst bleibt ja kaum eine Wahl.

Aber wie vorhin schon jemand gesagt hat, wird eigentlich nur Silvester gefeiert, um sich zu besaufen. Ich zB sehe es als einen Abend, an dem man sich betrinkt und endlich mal wieder seine Freunde sieht, oder endlich wieder was mit Ihnen unternehmen kann. Da dies auch das ist, was man so gut wie die ganz Zeit macht. Ich zB gehe schon um 21:00 Uhr zu Freunden. Da wird bis kurz vor 0 gegessen und getrunken, dann von kurz vor 0-spätestens 1 trinkt man aufs neue Jahr und schießt sein Feuerwerk ab und dann macht man damit weiter womit man aufgehört hat. Ein Freund von mir trinkt nichts und an seiner Stelle würde ich das schon irgendwie öde finden. 

Wie gesagt, bleibe ich nich vorm PC an Silvester finde es aber nicht schlimm, dass Leute abends WoW zocken und deswegen wär ich auch gegen die Abschaltung der Server von 23-1 Uhr, weil sie ja auch dafür bezahlt haben (und mein Acc habe ich heute sowieso eingefroren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Phoenix Craven (31. Dezember 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Aber jemand, der ohne jeglichen Grund, oder vielleicht "Kein Bock auf sowas" Silvester ignoriert? Tut mir leid, aber da stimmt was nicht!



Hier ist so jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mach einfach nicht alles mit, habe extra einen überschaubaren Freundeskreis und genieße es ab und an auch einfach mal vor allem ruhe zu haben.
Das gibt es.
Vielleicht stimmt ja wirklich was mit mir? 
Vielleicht auch nicht?

Ich denke wirklich ein bischen mehr toleranz täte keinem schlecht (ich bin da auch nicht von ausgenommen).


----------



## speke (31. Dezember 2008)

Krypterian schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr das finden WENN Blizzard an Sylvester von 23.00 bis 1.00 die Server schliessen würden?
> Blizzard wird ja oft vorgeworfen das sie die Spieler zur Sucht verleiten. Stellt euch mal vor Blizzard würde, um den Gegenteil zu beweisen, die Server um die oben genannte Uhrzeit schliessen mit der Absicht die Spieler in dieser Zeit zu ihrer Familie oder/und Freunden zu bringen anstatt in WoW rumzuhängen.
> 
> Eure Meinung und Reaktionen bitte.
> ...






ich fänds scheiße weil  ich bin zur zeit voll krak (Bein gebrochen und Erkähltet) und kann so überhaubt nichts machen   und musste mir dafür schon flames anhören ich soll das gefälligst wegsaufen und feiern gehen und sonen Kram !!!   kann ich aber nicht also feier ich sylwester in Azeroth !!!


----------



## ReWahn (31. Dezember 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Du regst Dich über Leute auf die angeblich Vorurteile haben?Du hast doch selber Vorurteile gegen Leute die es nicht verstehn können das man Silvester on ist. Du bist ja nicht besser. Es ist meine eigene Meinung...ich sehe es so das man Silvester mal paar Raketen(und ja man sprengt sich die Hände nicht daran hoch) in Luft jagen kann. Ist doch schön so ein Fest. Vom sinnlosen Besaufen halte ich nix....ach egal ich rechtfertige mich zu sehr.
> 
> Akzeptiere Meinungen von anderen. Da dies ein Forum ist wo man DISKUTIERT und MEINUNGEN vertreten darf..poste ich auch in diesen Thread wie ich drüber denke. Jeder soll wissen was er tut, nur ich persöhnlich kann an so einen schönen Tag nicht in WoW on sein...wenn es welceh tun sollen sies machen.
> 
> ...



Wenn wir anfangen, aussagen, die aus intoleranz bestehen, zu tolerieren, ist es schon zu spät. denn asusagen wie "lol das ist voll arm! scheiss suchtis alle die um 12 on sind!" haben nichts mehr mit reiner meinung zu tun sondern sind eine ganz klar (ab)wertende aussage...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (31. Dezember 2008)

Kytrill schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich was hier teilweise abgelassen wird nur weil manche nicht konform mit dem Rest der westlichen Zivilisation einhergehen.
> 
> Überlegt doch einfach mal es soll auch Leute geben die interessiert es nicht im geringsten ob heute Silvester ist oder der 12. März. Solche Leute hams nich nötig sich an Silvester zu besaufen od was mit Freunden/Familie zu machen, da es für sie an Silvester wie auch an jedem anderen Tag das selbe wäre.
> Weiterhin, wie auch schon einige Male geschrieben hier im Forum, gibt es Leute die Bereitschaft o.ä. haben und evtl lieber ne Runde zocken gehn, als dumm zu warten dass sich einer die Hand weggesprengt oder wieder zahlreiche Leute darauf warten dass man ihnen den Magen auspumpt.
> ...



So ist es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selbst feier auch seid Jahren kein Sylvester mehr: Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, mich zu "outen", schreibe ich auch gleich wieso:
Zum einen, ist es ein Abend, an dem die meisten Leute meinen, sie hätten einen Freibrief fürs durchdrehen (Böller und Alk) Ich habe an Sylvesterabenden meistens nur gequirlte "Scheisse" erlebt - jedesmal dann, wenn ich irgendwo mit anderen Leuten unterwegs war. Einmal wäre beinahe eine Freundschaft an einem solchen Abend zerbrochen - ein anderes Mal bin ich versetzt worden - ein weiteres Mal war ich drei Tage später noch Taub, weil mir ein Knaller in Ohrnähe explodiert ist. Einmal wäre ich fast in eine mitternachtliche Schlägerei geraten und ein anderes Jahr hat mich ein betrunkener Idiot eine Treppe runtergeschubst, wobei ich mir den Arm gebrochen habe .. Zum anderen ist es für mich eh ein Tag wie jeder andere auch .. aalso ... ich bin von Sylvester restlos bedient ... gut möglich, dass ich morgen abend um 0.00 Uhr im Spiel bin..


----------



## Real-Leslie (31. Dezember 2008)

also ich hätte damit kein problem wenn die server down wären, da ich eh mit meinen freunden und einpaar gildenkollegen die extra rumkommen silvester im RLife feier. allerdings wäre ich auch anderseits etwas sauer da ich mich kurz nach 12 einlogge und meinen anderen Gildenkollegen ein schönes neues wünschen will und dann gleich die anderen auch ^^ . aber nochmal kurz zum punkt weihnachten: ich war weihnachten auch online und aber es ist schon traurig wieviele kidds weihnachten online waren und nur in OG rumgegammelt haben , anstatt mit ihren lieben zu feiern.

eine schöne idee wäre dass alle farktionen neutral wären über den BGs feuerwerk und keiner kann kämpfen und die mobbs rennen mit ner wunderkerze inder klaue durch die welt und dass ganze von 23-2 uhr. aber sowas ist einfach viel zu aufwendig zu machen.aber dass wäre schon ein echt cooler gedanke ^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (31. Dezember 2008)

wäre richtig geil wenn heute um 23.00 die SERVER offline sind^^ mich stört es nicht weil ich net daheim bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klogmo (31. Dezember 2008)

Also auf der einen Seite wär's gut, auf der anderen shice. Es gibt ja bestimmt Leute die aus bestimmten Gründen nichts an Sylvester unternehmen (mit Freunden/Familie). Ich konnte letztes Jahr auh nicht wirklich was machen, also saß ich mit einem Freund am Netzwerk und wir haben ne kleine "Lan" gemacht. Hätte mir da auch viel lieber ordentlich die Kante gegeben, aber ich hatte damals keine andere Wahl.

Naja. Wayne interessiert die Geschichte da? Morgen bin ich mit Feunden bei einer Freundin und dann geht's ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Dezember 2008)

vitamin schrieb:


> was wäre wenn .................................     ^^
> 
> soll ein jeder machen was er will aber um 23:59:59 vorm pc zu hockn is arm
> 
> ...


Und? Es gibt Leute die schlafen sogar zu der Uhrzeit, weil denen Silvester am selbigen vorbei geht.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich würd das total besch....eiden finden... da ich den Abend über Heroics rocken wollte, da ich mein Equip für die 10er Instancen aufrüsten muss, und das dann mit ein paar gildies machen wollte halt. 

Und ja, ich bin süchtig.. und nein, ich zocke nicht 24/7 ;>


----------



## BalianTorres (31. Dezember 2008)

mir persönlich ist's ralle was auf den servern in der silvesternacht los ist da ich mich wie jedes jahr der druckbetankung hingeben werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
deshalb mach ich es auch gaaanz kurz..........

absolute schwachsinnsidee!

warum?

weil die leute geld dafür bezahlen um zu zocken! 

und das räumt jedem *kunden* von blizzard das recht ein, bis auf die wöchentlichen wartungarbeiten, frei entscheiden zu können wann er wow spielen will und wann nicht.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (31. Dezember 2008)

vitamin schrieb:


> was wäre wenn .................................     ^^
> 
> soll ein jeder machen was er will aber um 23:59:59 vorm pc zu hockn is arm
> 
> ...



/sign

Für die, die sich beschissen fühlen: Jungens und Mädels, ihr bekommt die Zeit am Ende des Monats eh gutgeschrieben!


----------



## Jaschek (31. Dezember 2008)

Also mir persöhnlich ist es doch egal, was andere um diese Uhrzeit machen. Ich feiere mit Freunden und Familie und habs da nicht nötig, WoW zu zocken. Wer's mag, bitte. Mit Freunden macht es mindestens 

dreimal so viel Spaß zu feiern als mit Pixelhäufchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


So nun bin ich aber auch schlafen, sonst verpenn ichs noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazua (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!!

Also ich finde es schon ziemlich krank wenn man an Silvester reinspielt deswegen finde ich ist das eine super Idde. (obwohl Dalaran dann vllt mal leer wäre) es giebt 100pro leute zu denen man gehen kann eltern nachbarn oder freunde,zum feiern oder einfach mal pc ausmachen und das geballer der andren genießen 


mfg Kazua


----------



## Lapilatus (31. Dezember 2008)

Wer wann oder wo spielt ist doch voll latte!
Es gibt auch leute die finden diesen sylvester hipe einfach schrecklich und langweilig. Jedes jahr das selbe was machste sylvester?! Boah einfahc mal mowl halten ,denn was ich mache oder auch nicht geht keinem was an ,man muss nich an sylvester immer was machen ich kenn genügend die nichts machen auch keine wow die einfach schlafen zb. .

Also immer schön durch die hose atmen undlocker bleiben ,es geht an sylvester nicht darum wär dastollste sylvester hatte oder darum etwas machen zu müssen nur weil andere auch da was machen!

Ich selber werde sylvester auch was mit familie machen aber hab schon genügend sylvester einfahc gepennt!

Zum thread ,nich blizz ist für die Sucht verantwortlich sondern jeder selbst aber es macht es einfacher wenn man sich einen schuldigen such und sagt er bzw.die firma hat schuld das ich jetzt so bin wie ich bin *gääähnnn* werdet erwachsen, denn nicht die konzerne z.b. bei tabak haben die schuld eurer zigarettensucht sondern ihr selber!!!

mfg schönes und gesundes neues jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strickjacke (31. Dezember 2008)

Die TV Sender strahlen in der Zeit auch ihr Programm aus.

Jeder kann zu dieser Stunde ein Buch lesen.

Andere Games können auch gespielt werden.

Wieso sollte Blizzard so etwas dann machen.

Wenn du allerdings deinen Spieltrieb nicht kontrollieren kannst, ist das nicht das Problem von Blizzard und den restlichen Spielern.

Jeder ist für sein Leben selbstverantwortlich.

Nur weil es Alkoholiker gibt wird Alkohol nicht verboten.

Nur weil es Kettenraucher gibt werden Zigaretten nicht verboten.

Leuten denen WOW nicht gefällt, sollen einfach nicht spielen so einfach ist das.
Ich spiele auch kein Fussball aber flame nicht weil im TV immer diese langweiligen Übertragungen stattfinden.

Kochshows mag ich auch nicht, Soaps noch weniger, Ruf mich an - nicht mit mir.

Aber ich eröffne keine nichtsbringenden Threads in diese Richtung - Einfach nicht einschalten wenn man kein Bock hat und gut ists.

Happy Newyear!


----------



## Monoecus (31. Dezember 2008)

wär mir eigentlich wayne, da ich heute mittag sowieso nur bis 14:30 ca. spielen werde, weil dann besuch kommt...


----------



## Shaquille (31. Dezember 2008)

lol? und dann? ein auf den irgendein suchti wuerde dann sich mit freunden treffen, vorrausgsetzt er hat noch welche.
Und von der sucht los kommen... sucht euch hilfe wenn ihr nicht allein los kommt... weil der suchti nicht um 1 Uhr wieder am PC sitzen wird.
.........
Mir waers egal.


----------



## Chaosfox (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde es gut finden !
Ich muss zugeben ich selber bin süchtig und denke in jeder freien minute an WoW das ist echt schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich werde heute abend aufjedenfall bei freunden sein und mit ihnen feiern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Chaosfox


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (31. Dezember 2008)

Alces schrieb:


> ich fänds gut dann kommen die ganzen stubenhocker auch mal wieder raus .... mit freunden feiern und en schuss setzten is allemal besser als zu zoggen !



deiner meinung nach lieber drogensüchtig als spielsüchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mchris (31. Dezember 2008)

hallo

ich finde es etwas sehr engstirnig wie manche leute über das leben anderer bestimmen wollen.
ist es wirklich besser nur weil es gerade 0:00 ist seine zeit mit der familie zu opfern die man das restliche jahr mit dem a.... nicht anschaut?

ich werde den heutigen tag so verbringen:
4:30 aufstehen (schon passiert)
5:30 losfahren
7:00 im krankenhaus ankommen
bis 12 uhr dienst schieben
zwischen 12 und 13 uhr mit kollegen im krankenhaus anstoßen
nachhause fahren
mit familie kochen + essen
dann ein brettspiel mit der familie spielen (monopoly oder so)
scheißegal wie lang das dauert
wenn die eltern im bett sind an den pc setzen, wow aufdrehen und den gildys gratulieren
und wenn das gerade um 0:00 ist, dann ist es eben 0:00 ist doch sowas von egal -.-


ich versteh auch nicht wie man sich wirklich einreden kann dass sich richtig süchtige zocker wirklich unter die menschen mischen wenn man ihnen die server abdreht
sehr naiv ...
solche menschen schieben sich dann eben ne dvd ins laufwerk und verbringen den abend mit nem film, nen guten buch, nen offline spiel oder sonstwas - und das soll dann so viel besser sein?

besser mal vor der eigenen tür kehren als über andere bestimmen wollen

in diesem sinne - schönes fest

lg
chris


----------



## Avane x.X (31. Dezember 2008)

Krypterian schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr das finden WENN Blizzard an Sylvester von 23.00 bis 1.00 die Server schliessen würden?
> Blizzard wird ja oft vorgeworfen das sie die Spieler zur Sucht verleiten. Stellt euch mal vor Blizzard würde, um den Gegenteil zu beweisen, die Server um die oben genannte Uhrzeit schliessen mit der Absicht die Spieler in dieser Zeit zu ihrer Familie oder/und Freunden zu bringen anstatt in WoW rumzuhängen.
> 
> Eure Meinung und Reaktionen bitte.
> ...



Dann wären die Server nicht on weil wenn sie down sind können sie ja nicht on sein...


----------



## ANubiZzz (31. Dezember 2008)

Mal an die mit den kommentaren wie

"denen ist nicht mehr zu helfen"
"die hab einen schaden"
"sind weich in der birne"


Ich möchte Euch alle mal sehen wie Ihr An Weinachten Spätschicht habt!,  und am 1 Januar Frühschicht  (4 uhr wecker) Habt!.

Solch Geistigen dünnschiss wie ihr hier Teilweise abliefert zeugt von eurem Intolleranten denken, von eurem nicht vorhandenen blick über den tellerand hinaus!
Ihr meint "coole" sprüche drücken zu müssen, vllt seit ihr ja dann die helden auf dem schulhof "den hab ich gedizzt"  wohooooo..  Malt euch am Besten n bild davon.!  Klebt euch an die stirn und schreibt noch IDIOT drauf.!  das wäre die passende und durchaus treffende beschreibung für euch!


einfach nur.. arm..


----------



## Kingskorn (31. Dezember 2008)

also sollen doch die stubenhocker drinne bleiben^^ dan hab ich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (31. Dezember 2008)

Alces schrieb:


> ich fänds gut dann kommen die ganzen stubenhocker auch mal wieder raus .... mit freunden feiern und en schuss setzten is allemal besser als zu zoggen !



Wenn es eine Nacht gibt, wo es sich lohnt NICHT rauszugehen, dann Silvester. Das ganze Jahr trauen sie sich nicht aus dem Haus aber an Silvester, da bewegt sich auch der letzte Pfosten. Kann man gern drauf verzichten.


----------



## hoshisun (31. Dezember 2008)

am ende gibt das ein achivment um 00:00 online zu sein und eine rakete steigen zu lassen!!! wuuhaa, nee. selbst blizzard is nicht so pervers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (31. Dezember 2008)

Warum sprechen so viele von Sucht? Wenn WoW süchtig macht, dann weiß ich auch nicht.. Ich krieg nach 3 Stunden schon die Krise.
Man muss schon wirklich allein und kaputt sein, damit ein Videospiel einen so "übernimmt".

Mir wäre das egal, ich feier so oder so draußen mit freunden Silvester. ^^


----------



## MadMat (31. Dezember 2008)

Moin.


an sich eine nette Sache, dann aber bitte von 17:00 bis Folgetag 13:00.

Bin dennoch dagegen, denn: Freundin und meiner einer sind KRANK!!!!!! - also nicht mit Seuche verbreiten in trauter Familie.

Grüße

@grimmjow: ja, ich hab früher sehr viel WoW gespielt, inzwischen nervts mich auch nach paar Stunden oder ich geh gar nicht on :/


----------



## droste (31. Dezember 2008)

Meine Meinung dazu ist, das mir das am A.. vorbei geht ;-)

Ich geh auf Party und fühle mich wohl Morgen schlecht und wunder mich warum ich doppelte Gegner sehe.

In diesem Sinne allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (31. Dezember 2008)

Ähm ja, bringt sehr viel wenn man sich einen Tag im Jahr die Birne zusäuft, um sich damit zu beweisen dass man ja ein ganz tolles RL hat.


----------



## Grimdhoul (31. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht nicht unbedingt zum Jahreswechsel aber zu Weihnachten von 16-19 Uhr (wo die meisten feiern) wäre das durchaus sinnvoll

lg


----------



## king1608 (31. Dezember 2008)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> ich find es gut, ausserdem WÜNSCHE ich es mir, das blizz das macht. damit die suchtis mal wieder unter leute kommen



Mal im ernst was sollen die 2 Stunden daran ändern ? Ob man wohl davor den Abend und danach die Nacht genau so weitermachen könnte ?
...lassen wir den Gedankengang erstmal in eure Köpfe fliegen *wuuush* 
Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt auch wurst sitze dann auch nicht hier aber mal ohne spass..lasst den suchtis doch auch etwas im Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg,
king1608


----------



## Caidy (31. Dezember 2008)

da fehlt die Option " mir eigtl Egal" ^^

Also anfürsich fänd ich das eine gute Idee, ich bin eh nicht da, da ich mit meinem Freund schön wegfahre, ABER es gibt genug Leute die nicht raus können und ich meine jetzt nicht die Suchtis, es gibt auch noch andere. 

Mir ging es vor 2j nicht anders, da ereilte mich 1 Tag zuvor eine schlimme Grippe und ich konnte nicht raus, mein einziger Trost zu der Zeit war der Laptop an meinem Bett.


Und wenn man sowas amchen sollte dann nicht nur 2 std sondern mind 6, aber da blizz die ja dann "zurückzahlen" müsste würden sie es eh nie machen^^.


und zum Thema Weihnachten, also die die Familie haben denen wird schon in den Arsch getreten, aber denke mal dran das nicht alle Religionen Weihnachten feiern . mir fallen da Spontan die Moslems ein, Zeugen Jehovas, ich habe Asiatische Freunde, die kennen das nur von uns, feiern nicht, Griechen feiern erst am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag und bei den Amis gibts glaub auch nur den Morgen bzw 1. tag wo groß gefeiert wird. Ich glaube fast Silvester ist der einzige Tag der wirklich bei ALLEN gefeiert wird.


----------



## Svetly (31. Dezember 2008)

kompletter unsinn! jeder muss für sich selber entscheiden was er mit seiner freizeit anstellt. leider ist es in deutschland aber oftmals so, dass wir nur unseren eigenen weg als die einzig gültige wahrheit ansehen und jeder der von ihm abweicht (ganz egal ob er uns selber damit auch nur im geringsten beeinträchtig) nicht normal, oder hier im fall wow "suchti" oder sonstwas ist. 

ich persönlich gehe auch lieger zu freunden und verbringe eine gute zeit aber wenn andere das nicht möchten oder können sollen sie doch spaß beim zocken haben.

was ich dagegen hoffe ist das blizzard an solchen tagen seinen kundensupport einstellt oder zumindest auf ein minimum reduziert, denn ich weis als schichtarbeiter wie ätzend es ist sich ne nacht in der arbeit um die ohren zu schlagen wenn alle anderen feiern.


----------



## MadMat (31. Dezember 2008)

Caidy schrieb:


> da fehlt die Option " mir eigtl Egal" ^^
> 
> Also anfürsich fänd ich das eine gute Idee, ich bin eh nicht da, da ich mit meinem Freund schön wegfahre, ABER es gibt genug Leute die nicht raus können und ich meine jetzt nicht die Suchtis, es gibt auch noch andere.
> 
> ...



Ähm.. nicht so ganz, oder? Verbessert mich, aber haben die Asiaten ihre "echte" Jahreswende nicht etwas später und feiern dann 2 Wochen lang und das sehrrrrrrrr ausgiebig?

Grüße


----------



## Pomela (31. Dezember 2008)

Letztes Jahr hatten wir, mein Mann und ich, leider keine Gelegenheit irgendwo auswärts den Jahreswechsel zu feiern und waren alleine zu Hause. Ob arm dran oder nicht, wir haben uns nach ThunderBluff begeben und dort das virtuelle Feuerwerk betrachtet. Ich empfand dies als sehr ungewöhnlich, aber dennoch war es wunderschön. Und es waren viele Leute da... Bedauert habe ich nur die armen Seelen, die vor Orgrimmar auf das Feuerwerk gewartet haben, die gingen leider leer aus...

Gegen halb 1 Uhr kamen dann erstaunlich viele Leute, Gildies und Freunde, online und wir wünschten uns gegenseitig ein Frohes Neues Jahr. Auch das fand ich sehr schön, denn irgendwie wächst einem nach 3 Jahren WoW die ganze Bande schon ans Herz.


----------



## Aranya (31. Dezember 2008)

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal, ob die Server  on sind oder nicht, da ich sowieso was anderes tun werde.......nämlich FEIERN!!!!!!
Alle anderen müssen selbst wissen ob sie ihre Zeit halt vorm Rechner verbringen oder nicht.


LG und einen guten Rutsch


Ara


----------



## Manowar (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde es zum kotzen finde,da ich diesem Tag rein garnichts abgewinnen kann,weswegen ich den Tag nutzen werde und farmen gehe,weil jederman sich sinnlos zusaufen wird.


----------



## Teradas (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich würd das mal Toll finden.


----------



## cazimir (31. Dezember 2008)

Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die Spieler schon so abhängig sind, dass Blizz die Server abstellen muss um ihnen ihr RL wieder zu geben.
Damit würde Blizz nicht beweisen, dass sie die Spieler nicht "süchtig" machen wollen, sondern nur, dass es schon zu spät ist.

Übrigens kotzt mich dieses Suchtgelaber an. Die Leute die Stunden lang WoW spielen sind nicht süchtig, sondern haben ein Scheiss RL oder sind zu faul sich im RL anzustrengen und leben lieber das lockere WoW Leben. Ich bestreite nicht, dass es wirklich aAbhängige gibt, aber die Zahl ist wohl um ein vielfaches geringer, als uns eingeredet wird.

PS: Du hast die Option "mir doch egal" vergessen.


----------



## PTK (31. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habs letztes jahr gemacht.. also über silvester gezockt und es war langweilig^^ die misten leute kamen gegen halb 1 und halb 2 und dann haben wir aus fun nen sw raid gemacht.. das war lustig mit nem völlig besoffenen im ts aber naja wie gesagt NACH dem knallen kommt erst der fun ;D


----------



## Tramadol (31. Dezember 2008)

Naja werden sie nicht machen, finde ich auch nicht sinnvoll soll doch jeder machen was er will. Gibts nicht sogar en ingame feuerwerk in den Hauptstädtenum 24 uhr? War an silvester nie on daher bin ich mir nich sicher aber hab da irgendwie was im Kopf^^

Bevor ich an silvester wow spiel geh ich halt in kleinem Kreis zu nem Kollegen der auch daheim bleibt, klar könnts zb auch passieren das alle kollegen weg sind und man nich mitkonnte/wollte und als einzigster daheim geblieben ist unter diesen umständen könnt ich mir schon vorstellen das ich zocken würde^^


----------



## Zhylon (31. Dezember 2008)

Sorry,

aber den Leuten, die sich um 00 Uhr Feuerwerke in WoW anschauen, ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## yorki88 (31. Dezember 2008)

Wer Heute wirklich wow um diese uhrzeit zockt, der is einfach nur! KRANK he.... wie das leben aus wow würd bestehn xD

i würd sachen alle raus aus den hütten und fette partys schmeisse ^^  JO ^^ wa kann wow geben ^^? ehm ausser böö immer das gleiche? ok bin au mom wieder am zocken aber he ^^ das kanns ned sein. wow is nur für zwischen durch u ned für tag für tag °-°


----------



## Gnorfal (31. Dezember 2008)

Fänd ich klasse, aber mal im Ernst:
Wer "ingame" Sylvester feiert, sollte dringend jmd. aufsuchen, der sich 

a) mit Partnerberatung (schlimm, wenn einen die Frau/Freundin schon wegen dem Spiel verlassen hat ne?)

b) mit sozialen Problemen (huch,alle Freunde schon weg, weil ich soviel zocke)

c) mit Familienberatung auskennt.

Der wirklich einzige Grund auf keiner Sylvesterfeier zu sein sondern Ingame, wäre, wenn ich wirklich ganz allein wäre.
Hier würde sich mir dann die Frage stellen, warum das so ist.

In diesem Sinne:

Einen guten Rutsch euch allen und feiert schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2009*, wir kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (31. Dezember 2008)

n1 Idee  die ganzen suchtis hätten mal "RL" für 2 Stunden.    Wobei ich glaub das sie dann das Handbuch von WoW Studieren anstatt zu Feiern.




GUTES NEUES EUCH ALLEN  =)  (zumindest die die noch nich untot vorm rechner hocken)


----------



## Scrätcher (31. Dezember 2008)

Dazu hab ich zwei Dinge zu sagen:

1. Wäre mir egal 

weil:

2. Liegt es bei jedem selbst!

Sollte man die Server auch abschalten wenn ein Spieler Geburtstag hat? Besser noch: Wenn Verwandte von ihm Geburtstag haben damit er sich nicht drückt! Am Wochenende nur zeitlich begrenzt laufen lassen, damit keiner zu lange spielt.....

WOZU?

Wenn jemand zuhause sitzt weil er grad von der Arbeit kommt, krank ist oder sonstwas dann kann er doch ruhig an Sylvester spielen!

Unsere Gesellschaft vergisst immer mehr, dass jeder Mensch in erster Linie selbst für seine Handlungen verantwortentlich ist und nicht immer sagen kann "Ich habs ja nur gemacht weil es nicht beschränkt, verboten oder gar weggeschlossen wurde!"

Das geht vielleicht in Amerika, wo man eine Firma verklagen kann weil in der Bedienungsanleitung nicht drinsteht das man Hamster nicht in der Mikrowelle trocknen darf. Ich hoffe das dieses "Selbst-Verantwortung übernehmen" in den nächsten Jahren wieder zunimmt. 

Wichtig wäre dafür (nein es ist eben nicht nur ein Problem der Jugend) das sich auch Erwachsene darauf besinnen, vor allem unsere Politiker da sie ja den Staat führen und EIGENTLICH Vorbildfunktion hätten...

Guten Rutsch euch allen!


----------



## DaMosha (31. Dezember 2008)

Also vorweg: ich bin Sylvester eh unterwegs.

Trotzdem halt ich es nicht für richtig wenn Blizzard einfach die Server für 2 Stunden abschaltet.
Wenn man Blizzard da die Freiheit einräumt nach gut Dünken die Server an- und abzuschalten frag ich mich wo das enden soll?
Blizzard ist nicht in der Position dem Spieler vorzuschreiben wir er seine Zeit verbringen soll.


----------



## zNEj (31. Dezember 2008)

die Süchtis... 

keine Ahnung was jetzt schlimmer ist..

die jenigen die sich um 0 Uhr im WoW eingeloggt das Feuerwerk anschauen so nebenbei bissl feiern (weil nur weil man eingeloggt ist heisst es ja auch net, das man alleine sein muss).

Oder draußen zu sein ,... sinnlos Geld ausgeben für Böller weils mal Peng machen und oder sich sinnlos die Birne zu kippen weil besoffen sein ja so toll ist.

Ich glaub beides hat seine Vor und Nachteile.. und beide Beispiele sind Nischen, aber von der Anzahl her nicht gerade wenig Menschen die dort reingeschubst werden könnten.

Ich feier Sylvester online... mit Raidkollegen - mit meiner Familie ... Stoße zu Hause an ... mit meiner Freundin und geh dann pennen.

Warum .. weil Sylvester auch nur nen Tag ist... 

Und wie gesagt, in einem Land wo alle Meckern kein Geld mehr zu haben - ich mir dann aber die Feuerwerke anschaue die dann hochgeballert werden .. pack ich mir an den Kopf ..

In dem Sinne ... rutscht gut rein und so ... jeder auf seine Weise.

Gruß


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. Dezember 2008)

was für eine scheiss Idee? schon mal dran gedacht, dass nicht für alle menschen in Deutschland am 1.1. das Neue Jahr anfängt?

Ist ja schließlich nur EINER von mehreren Kalendern weltweit.. von daher.. weniger egoismus und auch mal an andere Menschen denke.. so ich hab jetzt keine zeit mehr zu diskutieren.. ich muss 50 Batterien auf Bretter kleben und insgesamt 600 Euro feuerwerk überdenke.. schöne nacht.. ich werd sie haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (31. Dezember 2008)

Mir eig egal, da heute Massig Freunde zu mir kommen zum Feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für alle RL-Losen wäre es sicherlich mal ganz gut.


----------



## -Zirâ- (31. Dezember 2008)

Silvester is für mich n Tag wie jeder andere , nur mit scheiß Fernsehprogramm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wirklich Feiern tu ich auch nich, wenn ich mir die Knallerpreise ansehe ...5,50 für eine Packung Knallbonbons (diese langen dinger da xD) da wird mir schon anders.
Da sitz ich lieber vorm Rechner und kauf mir für paar Kupfer Kanller und schau ausm Fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (31. Dezember 2008)

-Zirâ- schrieb:


> Silvester is für mich n Tag wie jeder andere , nur mit scheiß Fernsehprogramm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das fernsehenprogramm ist dass gesamte jahr über für den allerwertesten...

wir machen nix dolles, feier mit meiner freundin und meinen ellis bei uns zuhause... aber auch nix mit knallern oder sowas.


----------



## citybreaker (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde wer Silvester durchzocken will, sollte das machen. Ist ja schließlich jedem selbst überlassen.
Ausserdem bezahlt man ja nicht dafür das an Silvester der Server geschlossen wird.


----------



## Tikume (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz dass wegen Silvester so ein Fass aufgemacht wird. 

Ich weiss nicht wieviele hier sich wegen WOTLK Urlaub genommen haben, Nachts vorm mediamarkt gestanden und übermüdet zur Arbeit sind oder gar blau gemacht haben. Ich finde hier sollte man zuerstmal vor der eigenen Tür kehren anstatt Leuten vorschreiben zu wollen dass sie feiern müssen, um beweisen zu können dass sie ein RL haben und nicht krank sind.


----------



## Taaurus (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo 

es ist doch jeden selbst überlassen wie er den 31.12. verbringt. Ich habe heute meinen Sohn und dieser tag bedeutet mir nicht viel. Ich werde da zocken und dann ein paar neujahrsglückwünsche abschicken. es ist eine nacht wie jede andere.

viel spass und jagt genügend geld in die luft.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (31. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz dass wegen Silvester so ein Fass aufgemacht wird.
> 
> Ich finde hier sollte man zuerstmal vor der eigenen Tür kehren anstatt Leuten vorschreiben zu wollen dass sie feiern müssen, um beweisen zu können dass sie ein RL haben und nicht krank sind.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genauso sehe ich das auch


----------



## Rinkon (31. Dezember 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, das wär mir sowas von egal.
Soll doch jeder machen, was er will. Ich persönlich finds zwar auch etwas "komisch" an Silvester vorm PC zu hocken, aber gut.


----------



## Puschenmaster (31. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann mir auch besseres vorstellen als vor dem Rechner zu hocken. Meine ist ein normaler Tag nur das bissl rumgeböllert wird aber naja sonst nix dickes dennoch sollte wohl jeder besseres zu tun haben als silvester vor dem PC zu sitzen.


----------



## Domiel (31. Dezember 2008)

Thrawny schrieb:


> Hi erstmal,
> persönlich finde ich die Idee an sich ganz gut, doch bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob das die Leute wirklich
> zu ihren Freunde/etc. treibt, da es ja nicht nur WoW gibt um die Zeit am PC tot zu schlagen. Falls es einmal geschieht das
> lebende Wesen die Leitung von Blizzard übernehmen denke ich, dass es doch recht angebracht ist an bestimmten Tagen,
> ...



nicht alle menschen haben die gleichen feiertage! dazu zählt auch silvester!


----------



## Nekramcruun (31. Dezember 2008)

finde ich blödsinn....wer an silvester nicht freiwillig raus geht ist so wow süchtig daß er eh kein RL mehr hat und dann nutzt das auch nichts wenn blizz die server runter fährt.dann sitzt der halt 2 stunden vor seinem rechner und heult bzw. flamed sämtliche foren zu wie böse blizz ist weil sie ihm den start ins neue jahr mit server down versauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (31. Dezember 2008)

-Zirâ- schrieb:


> Silvester is für mich n Tag wie jeder andere , nur mit scheiß Fernsehprogramm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^ und wer hat eigentlich das datum erfunden wieso ist genau heute silvester und nicht an den tag wo wintersonnenwende ist?
was eigentlich einleuchtender wäre^^.

naja ein paar böller hab ich shcon, werde die rumwerfen und dannach vieleicht wieder spielen, weil der tag für mich überhaupt nix besonderes ist....


----------



## Kalyan (31. Dezember 2008)

Mir fehlt da der Punkt:

[x] Schwachsinn

1. Das Internet ist International, in welcher Zeitzone denn bitte?
2. Es gibt andere Kulturkreise die Feiern den Jahreswechsel zu anderen Zeiten. Konsequnter Weise müssten dann auch wir an deren Festtagen ausgesperrt werden.
3. Wer keinen Bock hat von irgendwelchen besoffenen Idioten mit Böllern beworfen zu werden wird sich auch von einer Server-Downtime nicht vor die Tür treiben lassen.


----------



## Karuna (31. Dezember 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> 2. Kann es mir sowieso egal sein, da ich an Neujahr eh erst so gegen Abend aufwachen werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwie find ich persönlich so 'ne Aussage wesentlich ärmer als wenn jemand sagt er zockt an Sylvester... 

Lasst doch jeden wie er will - wer keinen Bock auf Saufgelage hat (mal ehrlich, 80% machen an Sylvster nämlich nix anderes) und sich auch nicht dafür interessiert wieviel Kohle wieder in die Luft geblasen wird der kann doch ruhig zocken. 

Wer sich die Lichter ausschiessen mag und das ganze Jahr auf dusselige Böller gespart hat darf sich gerne da ausleben.

Wer gemütlich mit Freunden/Famile Fondue essen will, Dinner-for-one zum X.ten Mal ansehen mag - der darf das auch. 

Ich habe Sylvester 2006 inGame verbracht weil ich so gar keinen Nerv auf feiern und Party hatte - war so schlimm nun auch wieder nicht - in TB hat sich pünktlich zum Jahreswechsel eine gar nichtmal so kleines Grüppchen versammelt - Neujahrswünsche wurden gespammt und dann waren bis 00:20Uhr alle afk: anstossen und Feuerwerk am Fenster beobachten - vermisst hab ich nix und ich hab das folgende Jahr trotzdem ohne bleibende Schäden überstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen halt....


----------



## Sharkura (31. Dezember 2008)

Ist jedem sein "eigen" Problem wo und wie er Silvester verbringt - denke die 2 Stunden lösen ein Suchtproblem nicht wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da einige hier schreiben es sei arm zu spielen, es gibt auch Leute die sind allein oder auf Arbeit zb. - und die nutzen eben die zeit anderweitig. 

Zumindestens gibt es kein dicken Kopf morgen, im falle jemand etwas mehr trinken sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sharkura


----------



## youngceaser (31. Dezember 2008)

ist doch egal gibt sicher leute die sylvester in WoW erleben wollen und andere zu denen ich gehöre. Jedem seine entscheidung aber nen feuerwerk in WoW zu veranstalten wäre sicher lustig. 

@ Kalyan aber wir feiern am 31.12 sylvester und ich denke die auf anderen deutschen servern auch von dem her wäre es machbar, die anderen server können ja zu den feiertagen zu machen aber ist mir eigentlich egal


----------



## Sharius (31. Dezember 2008)

Ok, bevor flames kommen, sag ich gleich: Ich bin feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber:

Jeder darf tun und lassen, was er will. Für den einen ist es normal sich so zu besaufen, dass er 0:00 schon nichts mehr weis. Ein anderer sitzt mit Freunden zusammen und isst. Und wenn es wem mehr liegt, online zu sein, weil er dort seinen Freundeskreis hat, oder im rl nicht vor die Tür kommt, solls auch recht sein. Warum soll man jemanden was aufdrängen? Es ist vllt nicht das in der Gesellschaft erwartete Bild, aber viele haben vllt im rl auch nicht die notwendigen Kontakte.


----------



## Sin'dorei (31. Dezember 2008)

äh kurze frage: was ist an Silvester überhaupt besonderes? Es gibt diese Nachtschwärmer npc wenn ich mich nicht irre, ein bisschen feuerwerk und was zum in kopp schütten? Ich wollte das nur gern wissen, da ich bisher noch kein Silvester ingame gefeiert hab...

Gruß
Sindo

edit: ich für meinen Teil werde auch mit freunden feiern, dachte nur, wenn eswas besonderes gibt, könne man ja noch mal kurz bevor man tot ins bett fällt, kurz reinschauen


----------



## L-MWarFReak (31. Dezember 2008)

23:00?? Viel zu früh^^

ich denke ich werde mit meinem kumpel bis 23:30 oder so zocken dann bis um 1 oder 2 silvester feiern und dann schlafen oder vllt noch ganz klein bisje zocken^^


----------



## Unexcelledx (31. Dezember 2008)

also wer zum jahreswechsel vorm pc hockt der is schon ziemlich arm dran ganz ehrlich.
also ich fände das ganz gut


----------



## Garnalem (31. Dezember 2008)

Wer ist denn bitte schön so assi - ja das Wort passt in diesem Fall - und hängt am Silvesterabend vor dem PC, anstatt mit Freunden, Familie, Partner etc. das neue Jahr zu feiern?

Ich für meinen Teil werde schön auf ner Silvesterfeier mit vielen meiner Freunde und Bekannten sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turismo (31. Dezember 2008)

Dann könnte man Heiligabend und an ostern das gleiche machen...
Nicht jeder mag Silvester und wer lieber WoW spielt als draußen zu böllern oder abzufeiern kann das ja auch tun !!!!!!!!

VIVA LA REVOLUTION!!!! xD


----------



## L-MWarFReak (31. Dezember 2008)

Unexcelledx schrieb:


> also wer zum jahreswechsel vorm pc hockt der is schon ziemlich arm dran ganz ehrlich.
> also ich fände das ganz gut



hey wieso??

meine mom sitzt auch vorm pc... aber weil sie im Krankenhaus arbeiten muss, die leute dortn machen mit kranksein an silvester keine aussnahme..

ist sie deshalb "arm" weil sie nen gut bezahlten job hat?? XD und neben bei menschenleben verlängert?? glaub ich nicht ^^
und wenn du WoW zocken meinst, ist das jedem sein eigenes Bier. Für mich ist Silvester eigentlich kein Grund irgendwie zu feiern, und sich die birn voll zu saufen^^. Immerhin fängt einfach nur ein neues Jahr an, mehr ist doch nicht O_o.



MFG


----------



## Zagron666 (31. Dezember 2008)

nee lieber nicht dann müsste ich in die klinik  und will eigentlich voll durch zocken und das feuerwerk im WoW is viel geiler mehr action und so  tut mir leid no time for RL


----------



## l33r0y (31. Dezember 2008)

Wer Silvester in WoW verbringt... dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Saucoireion (31. Dezember 2008)

Letztes Jahr war ich krank, da blieb mir nix anderes übrig als ganz alleine zu hause zu sitzen. Und in SW (ja da war ich noch ally...) war dort die hölle los! das war echt witzig!


----------



## Dodo321 (31. Dezember 2008)

Saucoireion schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war ich krank, da blieb mir nix anderes übrig als ganz alleine zu hause zu sitzen. Und in SW (ja da war ich noch ally...) war dort die hölle los! das war echt witzig!



Wenn man verhindert ist und nichts unternehmen kann, finde ich es auch keine Schande, weil soll man sonst so ganz dumm rumsitzen?

Und das Video ist irgendwo schon krank.


----------



## Askaril (31. Dezember 2008)

Ohhh Gott alle Server down!

Dann müsste man ja vieleicht richtige echte reale Menschen treffen...

ne mal im ernst wie wenig Freunde kann man denn haben das man Silvester am PC verbringt?


irgendwie fehlt die möglichkeit  - Voll Egal - anzukreuzen ^^



> meine mom sitzt auch vorm pc... aber weil sie im Krankenhaus arbeiten muss


Autsch, hoffentlich wird sie gefeuert, wen sie statt zu arbeiten PC spielt


----------



## Focht (31. Dezember 2008)

also ich fänd das ne super idee. an silvester hat man doch besserees zu tun als vorm rechner zu sitzen. so in etwa feiern, böller, trinken und quatschen


----------



## Cyress (31. Dezember 2008)

Mir fehlt irgendwie die Auswahlmöglichkeit: Ist mir scheiß Egal. =)


----------



## Kegelbirne (31. Dezember 2008)

Alces schrieb:


> ....mit freunden feiern und en schuss setzten is allemal besser als zu zoggen !



Ich denke ich weiß, was du meinst, aber so wie es geschrieben ist, ist es mir lieber , dass leute zocken, statt "nen Schuss zu setzen"

Kann missverstanden werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahrês (31. Dezember 2008)

loooooooool

hm.. ich würde es wirklich richtig gut finden , wenn Blizzard das machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Das were Perfekt denn Traurigen WoW-Süchtigen Seelen einen spiegel vor das gesicht zu halten!

Wer an Weihnachten denn ganzen Tag on ist oder wie Heute zu Silvester nur in woW sich die Bildschirmsicht mit digitalen Bier zu verwischen versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ,würde es gut Tuen ma wieder das Leben Draußen mit zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW ist ein Wunderschönes und sehr gelungendes OnlineSpiel!aber es ist echt Traurig das es SchwacheMänschen so kaputt machen kann .

Für euch Alle einen Guten rutsch ins Neue Jahr wie ihr denn Jahres Wechsel verbringt bleibt eure Sache^^ 

aber ich geh mit meinen Sohn und meiner Frau + Famile einpaar echte Raketen Hochjagen! *freu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellshui (31. Dezember 2008)

vitamin schrieb:


> was wäre wenn .................................     ^^
> 
> soll ein jeder machen was er will aber um 23:59:59 vorm pc zu hockn is arm
> 
> ...


 da gebe ich dir 100% recht sowas ist erbämlich und tut mir einfach nur noch leid und sollte zum psychater


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

vitamin schrieb:


> was wäre wenn .................................     ^^
> 
> soll ein jeder machen was er will aber um 23:59:59 vorm pc zu hockn is arm
> 
> ...


is mal 100% besser als um die Uhrzeit hackedicht mit Böllern durch die gegend zu schwanken.


----------



## Eed (31. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt Leute für die sind solche Tage (Silvester, Weihnachten etc.), wie jeder andere Tag auch. Und es gibt auch Leute die verhindert sind und nicht feiern können (krank usw.).
Und es gibt auch welche was jetzt speziell Silvester betrifft, die Angst vor richtigem Feuerwerk haben. Ich denke das könnte bei dem Typ im Video der Fall sein (denn er war erschrocken als er was von offener Halle hörte und dachte es würde ein echtes Feuerwerk geben).
Von daher finde ich es nicht schlimm wenn jemand an solchen Tagen/Zeitpunkten spielt, auch wenn ich persönlich nicht spielen werde. Muss ja jeder selber wissen.....


----------



## plopp123 (31. Dezember 2008)

Silvester 23:00 Uhr Server down. WAS WÄRE DARAN SCHRECKLICH??? An Silvester zock ich doch kein WoW abends, da geh ich zu Freunden oder Verwandten oder zu sonst wem. Also bitte, wer SCHRECKLICH angeklickt hat, der muss sich fragen ob er nicht ein bisschen nerdig ist....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cageron (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich gehört zwar auch zur Kategorie "mit Freunden einen trinken" aber ich weiss nich so recht... Familie im Skiurlaub  Silvester Party bei Freunden ins Wasser gefallen... was macht man dann?


----------



## Melih (31. Dezember 2008)

Wer meint er müsse Sylvester in Wow verbringen der sollte sich am kopf fassen und denken "was für eine scheise mach ich eigendlich?"


----------



## Lorghi (31. Dezember 2008)

Hey, genau: Lasset die Server runterfahren, damit die armen armen Suchtis lieber auf gesellschaftlich anerkannte Art Silvester feiern. Nämlich nicht vorm Rechner sitzen & sich nen Scheiss um Silvester scheren, sondern sich ins Koma saufen & dabei gegenseitig anzünden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  is nämlich viiiiiiiieeeeeeeel cooler

und natürlich ist jeder armselig, der da nicht mitzieht, gelle. Fühlt man sich gleich viel besser. Was das ganze Jahr über ausser Frage steht, ist an Silvester natürlich n Streitthema. Weiter so....


----------



## Harloww (31. Dezember 2008)

vitamin schrieb:


> was wäre wenn .................................     ^^
> 
> soll ein jeder machen was er will aber um 23:59:59 vorm pc zu hockn is arm
> 
> ...




Warum?



Melih schrieb:


> Wer meint er müsse Sylvester in Wow verbringen der sollte sich am kopf fassen und denken "was für eine scheise mach ich eigendlich?"



Und "Warum spreche ich mit Rechtschreibfehlern?"


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (31. Dezember 2008)

Harloww schrieb:


> Warum?








ne im Ernst aber echt wehr neu Jahr wow spielt um Punkt 00:00 ist wow süchtiger oder hat keine freunde oder Familie!


----------



## Harloww (31. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> ne im Ernst aber echt wehr neu Jahr wow spielt um Punkt 00:00 ist wow süchtiger oder hat keine freunde oder Familie!



Meine Freunde meinen durch die Stadt zu ziehen (Sowas muss ich wirklich nicht haben, ich bin nicht 14) und meine Eltern sind nach Berlin gefahren. Ich bleib hier und pass' auf die Tiere auf, ab und zu gönne ich mir dann ein Schlückchen.

Um 00:00 rausgehen bringt bei mir hier nichts, bin zu weit vom Stadtzentrum entfernt. Was bleibt mir da schon übrig.


----------



## Signorum (31. Dezember 2008)

Sind eigentlich inzwischen soviele Menschen der Meinung das jemand anderes für sie entscheiden soll? Ich mag es absolut nicht wenn sich jemand in mein Leben einmischen will und mir sagt was gut für mich ist. 
Jedem Süchtige kann nur geholfen werden wenn er dazu bereit ist, warum also von aussen eingreifen, Bier gibt es ja auch ihne eine Bescheinigung des Arztes das man nicht abhänig ist.

Es gibt genügend gute Gründe, von denen die meisten auch schon genannt wurden, warum jemand on sein will, lasst den Leuten ihren Spass und geniesst eure Party.

Damit einen Guten Rutsch an alle egal ob sie um 23:59:59 on sind oder nicht


----------



## Aleksandria100 (31. Dezember 2008)

alle die am sylvesterabend vorm rechner hocken und wow zocken müssen doch total einsam und bekloppt sein! 
gruß


----------



## Ahrês (31. Dezember 2008)

em was dir dann überbleibt? Oo dann lass deine Freunde zu dir kommen! nach dem sie sich draußen genug den Arsch abgefroren haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eiko333 (31. Dezember 2008)

fände ich prinzipiell gut da dann alle leute gezwungen wären zeit mit ihrer familie zu verbringen
was dagegen spricht ist natürlich, dass sylvester bzw neujahr nicht allen menschen wichtig ist


----------



## Harloww (31. Dezember 2008)

Ahrês schrieb:


> em was dir dann überbleibt? Oo dann lass deine Freunde zu dir kommen! nach dem sie sich draußen genug den Arsch abgefroren haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mh, wenn dann nicht sicher noch ein paar ungelibete Gäste mitkommen würden, die mag ich nicht wirklich in meiner Wohnung haben.


----------



## airace (31. Dezember 2008)

ja und die Ober-suchtis hocken dann von 23-1 uhr vor ihrem rechner

 und tuhen nichts auser, ihren bildschirm anstaren... 

und punkt 1 uhr sind sie wieder in Nordend.. 

meine Meinung

mfg airace


----------



## Lumpi667 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiel zwar kein WoW aber ich werde heute wohl dennoch die Nacht über zocken. Warum? Ich habe Haustiere und wer grade keinen schußfesten Hund zu Hause hat, weiß was das bedeuten kann. Also bleibe ich hier zocke werde mich um meine Tiere kümmern und dann entweder weiterzocken oder ins Bettchen gehen.
Außerdem kann ich mich an genug Tagen im Jahr besaufen, so ich es will, dafür bracuh ich keine Ausrede wie Sylvester oder Fasching oder was weiß ich nicht noch alles...


----------



## Lorghi (31. Dezember 2008)

Wer am Neujahrsmorgen in ner Ladung seiner eigenen Kotze aufwacht, ist nicht WoW süchtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was soll dieses Geheuchel eigentlich? Sagt man das ganze Jahr über was gegen WoW, geht die halbe Community auf die Barrikaden. Aber wer Silvester um Punkt 00:00 davor sitzt ist n armseliger Suchti, oder was?


----------



## Ahrês (31. Dezember 2008)

ok diese unbeliebten Gäste ^^!!! die mag ich auch nicht besonders . haste nen kampfhund xD ?*grübelnd ne lösung sucht*

geht hier ja auch in erster line um die leute die andere möglichkeiten zu feiern haben aber sie nicht nutzen!

naja


----------



## Deanna (31. Dezember 2008)

Wir werden uns jedenfalls mit allen aus unserer Gilde ("Liberty", Antonidas), die Zuhause feiern, um Mitternacht mit den Chars in OG und wir selbst im TS treffen und uns ein frohes neues Jahr wünschen - da wär's doch schade, wenn die Server dann down wären.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (31. Dezember 2008)

Ahrês schrieb:


> ok diese unbeliebten Gäste ^^!!! die mag ich auch nicht besonders . haste nen kampfhund xD ?*grübelnd ne lösung sucht*
> 
> geht hier ja auch in erster line um die leute die andere möglichkeiten zu feiern haben aber sie nicht nutzen!
> 
> naja




In erster Linie scheints hier darum zu gehen ein paar Leuten eine Bühne zu bieten, damit sie sich irgendwie mit ihrem "Hui, ich Sauf' an Silvester" gehabe profilieren können. Ich sag' mal, viel Spaß beim Flossen wegballern, versucht aber bitte nicht jemandem etwas aufzudringen. 

Wäre ja stark für nen Close von der Suppe hier, ist eh nur "LOL DU ZOCKST" und "LOL DU SÄUFST" Thread.


----------



## Antonio86 (31. Dezember 2008)

Also mir ist es egal mit den ganzen Süchtis.... ich werde eh erst mit Familie feiern und dann mit Freude ab in der Disco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und alle die sagen Silvester und Weinachten wären keine spezielen Tage sollten mal ganz genau überlegen was sie mit ihren Leben tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich werd heute Silvester mit meiner Familie verbringen und nur spielen bis es los geht mit den Sachen die so an Silvester sind, ich spiel aber nicht die ganze Zeit bei sowas und an Weihnachten hab ich auch nur gespielt weil ich WoW bekommen hab.


----------



## Imbageif (31. Dezember 2008)

mal ganz ehrlich... wer an silvester nichts besseres vor hat als wow zu zocken dem kann man auch nicht mehr helfen. irgendwo hört's ja wohl auf


----------



## HappyChaos (31. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> ne im Ernst aber echt wehr neu Jahr wow spielt um Punkt 00:00 ist wow süchtiger oder hat keine freunde oder Familie!


weil vllt net jeder drölftausend feierfreunde hat oder jemand mal einfach kb hat?wie alle immer reden von süchtig und so...ich sag nur mitläufer *hust*


----------



## GermanTrasheR (31. Dezember 2008)

Finde ich gut, sollte Blizzard wirklich mal machen. Wer um die Zeit an dem Tag vorm Rechner hängt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ausgenommen sind die die auf Arbeit sind oder sonstiges. Ich meine die die einfach Langeweile haben, und denken es gäbe nicht anderes. Einfach mal in die Stadt gehen/fahren. Auch auf dem Land ist bestimmt irgendwo eine Kneipe wo was los ist.


----------



## Melih (31. Dezember 2008)

Harloww schrieb:


> Warum?



Sagen wir es mal so:

Sylvester ist ein großes Ereignis und wer meint er müsse unbedingt nicht dran Teilnnehmen der ist entweder

-ein Sylvester hasser
-jemand der niemanden hat zum Feiern
-oder einer der es nicht aushält für ein paar minuten nicht vorm Rechner zu sitzen



Harloww schrieb:


> Und "Warum spreche ich mit Rechtschreibfehlern?"



Und Warum heißt du hans?


----------



## sinnrg (31. Dezember 2008)

Sie können schon ab 18 Uhr abschalten ;-) Bin eh unterwegs.


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> weil vllt net jeder drölftausend feierfreunde hat oder jemand mal einfach kb hat?wie alle immer reden von süchtig und so...ich sag nur mitläufer *hust*


Jo die meisten gehen nur saufen weil sie nicht alleine da stehen wollen mit ihrer meinung meistens fängt das mit 14/15 an da gehen die ersten saufen weil sie cool da stehen wollen und jetzt mann muss sich ja auch mit 21 in der disco sehen lassen. Also ich geh heute abend nicht weg werd mit meiner Familie  bischen Wii spielen oder risiko oder sowas und WOW wird warscheinlich die ganze zeit nebenbei laufen.


----------



## MF2888 (31. Dezember 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> weil vllt net jeder drölftausend feierfreunde hat oder jemand mal einfach kb hat?wie alle immer reden von süchtig und so...ich sag nur mitläufer *hust*




Schau dir doch mal seinen Namen und sein Profil Bild an. Ich glaub du Triffst den Nagel voll auf den Kopf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich werd auch kein WoW zu Silvester zocken, allerdings weiß ich auch noch nicht so genau was ich heut machen werde. Mit Kumpels drausen rum ziehen ist mir zu dumm und zu kalt. Vielleicht schau ich nen Film oder Tv und Trink nebenbei etwas.


----------



## Harloww (31. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> -ein Sylvester hasser
> -jemand der niemanden hat zum Feiern
> -oder einer der es nicht aushält für ein paar minuten nicht vorm Rechner zu sitzen
> 
> ...



Diese 3 Gründe fallen dir ein? Ganz ehrlich? Nicht schlecht.

Genau genommen sogar Hans.


----------



## cM2003 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde man kann hier nicht 2 Pauschalantworten hinklatschen.
Mich interessiert es nämlich gar nicht, genauso wie es jeden anderen hier nicht zu interessieren hat, was jemand anderes an Sylvester tut.

Für mich ist Sylvester ein Tag wie jeder andere, außer dass morgen eine 9 statt einer 8 am ende einer vierstelligen Zahlenkombination steht. Beeindruckend...

Ich werde den Abend mit meiner Freundin verbringen. Ob jemand WoW spielt oder es bleiben lässt ist mir egal und jedem selbst überlassen. Ein schließen der Server fände ich also nicht gut. Es gibt auch Leute die erkältet sind, oder anderweitig nicht feiern können und sich dann halt bei WoW vergnügen. Außerdem gibt es Leute mit Zeitverschiebung, bei denen es evtl. gerade Mittag ist wenn wir Sylvester feiern.

Also ich finde den Poll dämlich, aber naja. Für mich tendenziell ein Nein zum Server schließen, auch wenns mir egal sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-edit-


Alces schrieb:


> ich fänds gut dann kommen die ganzen stubenhocker auch mal wieder raus .... mit freunden feiern und en schuss setzten is allemal besser als zu zoggen !


 Mal ehrlich... Lieber verschwende ich mein Leben in WoW, als dass ich mein Leben den Drogen zum Opfer gebe. Das Opfer bist in jedem Fall du...

Mal davon abgesehen bist du glaube genau die Kategorie, die keine Freunde hat und Sylvester mit nem Bündel Raketen im Rucksack in WoW feiert...


----------



## HappyChaos (31. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Jo die meisten gehen nur saufen weil sie nicht alleine da stehen wollen mit ihrer meinung meistens fängt das mit 14/15 an da gehen die ersten saufen weil sie cool da stehen wollen und jetzt mann muss sich ja auch mit 21 in der disco sehen lassen. Also ich geh heute abend nicht weg werd mit meiner Familie  bischen Wii spielen oder risiko oder sowas und WOW wird warscheinlich die ganze zeit nebenbei laufen.


jo werd auch mit meiner familie irgendwas machen,aber nicht wie jeder andere durchschnittliche mitläufer (die sich dann toll fühlen andere als arm abzustempeln weil sie mit irgendwelchen freunden rausgehen,die sie zu 3/4 nicht mal kennen) böller in die luft jagen...ich werd mein eigenes feuerwerk als ingi machen *g*


----------



## Melih (31. Dezember 2008)

@neo

muss ja nicht sein das wen man Feiert das man gleich komasaufen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ich selbst würde höchstens nur wow nebenbei laufen lassen und mit meinen Brüdern ein wenig Sekt trinken und ausn Fenster schauen und das Feuerwerk geniesen und vielleicht auch Raus gehen und selbst ein paar Böller knallen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> @neo
> 
> muss ja nicht sein das wen man Feiert das man gleich komasaufen muss
> 
> ...


Jo so mach ichs auch aber die meisten reden hier von saufen disko feiern..... und sauefen ist nichtmehr gerade gehen können und sich die leber tot saufen.


----------



## Waldman (31. Dezember 2008)

wen interessiert das, an silvester sollte man andere dinge im kopf haben als am pc zu sitzen


----------



## 4 the Donuts (31. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man von übermäßig vielen Suiziden, die alle samt um Punkt 23 Uhr stattgefunden haben, ließt, so wissen zumindest 10 Mio Menschen auf der Welt den ach so tragischen Grund. 

->Serverdown . 

Btt: Ich finde es gut, denn wer Neujahr in WoW feiert, der hat keine Freunde im rl. Wenn ich nicht süchtig bin feier ich doch viel lieber mit Freunden als mit "Freunden in WoW" .

So far =)


----------



## Durlok (31. Dezember 2008)

jeder soll feiern wie er es für richtig hällt

und wer gerne in WOW den jahreswechsel verbringen möchte ist werder arm noch hatt er zwingend keine freunde sondern hat einfach eine andere vorstellung wie er seine zeit verbringen möchte

hauptsache man hat spass dabei

in diesem sinne allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (31. Dezember 2008)

Waldman schrieb:


> wen interessiert das, an silvester sollte man andere dinge im kopf haben als am pc zu sitzen


zomfg,liest hier überhaupt wer was andere schreiben?


----------



## Donmo (31. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Jo so mach ichs auch aber die meisten reden hier von saufen disko feiern..... und sauefen ist nichtmehr gerade gehen können und sich die leber tot saufen.


Man kann auch an Silvester in die Disko gehen. Man kann auch saufen. Man kanns auch einfach mit seiner Familie feiern, wenn man nicht so der Partygänger ist oder mal keine Lust hat. Zu hause zu feiern heißt ja nicht, dass man keine Freunde hat.

*Aber wer verdammt nochmal nichts besseres zu tun hat, als WOW zu zocken, der ist echt ein armes Schwein und sollte sich Gedanken machen.*


----------



## seymerbo (31. Dezember 2008)

wär mir ziemlich egal

aber wenn sie jetzt machen htten sie es am 24.12 auch machen sollen

aber was soll die kleinen MOFs shcon machen außer am PC sitzen?


----------



## Harloww (31. Dezember 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> *Aber wer verdammt nochmal nichts besseres zu tun hat, als WOW zu zocken, der ist echt ein armes Schwein und sollte sich Gedanken machen.*



Stimmt, danke. Ich werd' einfach mal die Tiere hier sich selbst überlassen und mich draußen hinsetzen und.. ja. Das gleiche tun wie drinnen, nur kälter.

Achso und;

ITT: Jeder der raus geht Säuft wie ein Loch und jeder der drinnen bleibt ist ein Freak und hat keine Freunde. Wirklich, 100%!


----------



## Griese (31. Dezember 2008)

Was ist mit leuten die nich in Deutschland wohnen bzw. sich im entfernten Ausland befinden?

Die können dann Mittags nich zocken oder was?


----------



## M@rduk (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke es ist eigentlich egal....Jeder soll machen was er meint. Ich habe mich schon wirklich gefragt: Was ist um 0 Uhr auf Sylvester in WoW los???? Reizen würde es mich mal nur kurz zu schauen...Ich bin eh zu Hause und habe Freunde mit Kindern hier die auch hier übernachten werden. Aber da die kleine von meinem Kumpel im Computerzimmer schläft, werde ich es dieses Jahr auch wieder nicht erfahren was um 0 Uhr hier los ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (31. Dezember 2008)

Alces schrieb:


> ich fänds gut dann kommen die ganzen stubenhocker auch mal wieder raus .... mit freunden feiern und en schuss setzten is allemal besser als zu zoggen !



Schuss setzen da spiel ich aber lieber wow  das ist gesünder falls du Feuerwerk meinen solltes würde ich das mal anders ausdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Aber wer verdammt nochmal nichts besseres zu tun hat, als WOW zu zocken, der ist echt ein armes Schwein und sollte sich Gedanken machen.



Wieso es kommt auch auf die Umstände an den nicht jeder feiert Silvester und das hat nix mit keine Freunde zutun ich bleibe zum Beispiel wegen meiner Katze zuhause den die mag Silvester mal gar nicht wegen den böllern usw

Achja habt ihr ingame keine Freunde also ich sehe die meisten in meiner Gilde auch irgendwie als Freunde, auch wenn es nur in einem Pc Spiel ist aber die meisten kenne ich ja schon über 3 jahre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also schaue ich Feuerwerk vor mir im Bildschirm (ich denke mal in sw ) und Rl schaue ich links ein wenig von der Loggia Feuerwerk und dabei wird sich um die Katze gekümmert 

Den Wow ist immer noch besser als Tv schauen den da kommt nur müll^^


P.s  Spendet lieber das Geld anstatt zig Euros einfach in die Luft zu sprengen und damit auch noch die Umwelt verpesten in diesem sinne guten rutsch^^


----------



## Tristam (31. Dezember 2008)

Für mich ist Silvester ein Tag wie jeder andere. Also nichts besonderes. Daher finde ich es auch nicht schlimm wenn jemand an diesem Tag (auch ZUM Jahreswechsel) Computer spielt. Ich werde vermutlich auch online sein. *Deshalb bin ich weder arm dran noch bin ich süchtig.* Es ist doch nunmal jedem selbst überlassen.

Die Idee die Server für 2 Stunden zu schließen ist nutzlos. Blizz kann nun mal nicht festlegen wann und wie oft gespielt wird, wenn der Kunde die geforderte Leistung bezahlt. Abgesehen von Wartungsarbeiten etc. Sonst heißt es irgendwann " Ey es ist schönes Wetter, wir machen die Server für 2 Stunden dicht. geht spazieren."

Und mal ganz ehrlich, diejenigen die hier meinen man sei arm dran wenn man zum Jahreswechsel am PC hockt, sind doch meistens die, welche am 1.1.2009 um 14 Uhr aus dem Koma erwachend sich an die Kiste hocken. Aber stolz darauf sind um 0:00 Uhr NICHT gezockt zu haben und diejenigen die es getan haben zu verurteilen was man doch für ein armes Leben führt.

Dennoch einen Guten Rutsch, wo auch immer


----------



## Kytrill (31. Dezember 2008)

Tristam schrieb:


> Für mich ist Silvester ein Tag wie jeder andere. Also nichts besonderes. Daher finde ich es auch nicht schlimm wenn jemand an diesem Tag (auch ZUM Jahreswechsel) Computer spielt. Ich werde vermutlich auch online sein. *Deshalb bin ich weder arm dran noch bin ich süchtig.* Es ist doch nunmal jedem selbst überlassen.
> 
> Die Idee die Server für 2 Stunden zu schließen ist nutzlos. Blizz kann nun mal nicht festlegen wann und wie oft gespielt wird, wenn der Kunde die geforderte Leistung bezahlt. Abgesehen von Wartungsarbeiten etc. Sonst heißt es irgendwann " Ey es ist schönes Wetter, wir machen die Server für 2 Stunden dicht. geht spazieren."
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Yunita (31. Dezember 2008)

Boa die ganzen leute hier mit ihrem ,,ich finde wer am pc hockt ist suchti usw. bla bla blub'' 
nerven total...woher nehmt ihr euch das Recht über andere Menschen so zu Urteilen ? Kennt ihr deren Umfeld ? Was ist wen sie 
Niemand haben aber nicht saufen wollen nur damit sie ''cool'' sind ?

und ehm Wayne was jeder an Silvester macht ?? Das ist doch jedem selber überlassen...


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

Yunita schrieb:


> Boa die ganzen leute hier mit ihrem ,,ich finde wer am pc hockt ist suchti usw. bla bla blub''
> nerven total...woher nehmt ihr euch das Recht über andere Menschen so zu Urteilen ? Kennt ihr deren Umfeld ? Was ist wen sie
> Niemand haben aber nicht saufen wollen nur damit sie ''cool'' sind ?
> 
> und ehm Wayne was jeder an Silvester macht ?? Das ist doch jedem selber überlassen...


Hey das waren schlaue worte.


Ha kommen ja auch von einem Gnom spieler.


----------



## Antonio86 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ihr labert als von Komasaufen nicht jeder macht das also lasst das dumme Gelaber !! Man kann auch einfach ka 2 Sekt und 2 Bier trinken und dann Tanzen,Böller schmeißen oder was weiß ich .... Aber Pc die ganze Nacht zocken ist Gesund????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irtan (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich hasse Silvester, ich hasse Alkohol und ich hasse Böller.
Trotzdem zocke ich heute nicht WoW da ich gemütlich mit Freunden irgendwo Zuhause sitze und wir uns
nen schönen Abend machen.

Es ist doch eigentlich ein Tag wie jeder andere nur das wir Menschen uns irgendein "Ereignis" darum erfinden,
von daher sollte jeder selber wissen ob er zockt oder nicht ich hab letztes Jahr auch gespielt und für meinen
Geschmack wars einfach zu gammlig von daher dieses Jahr mal was anderes.
So far just my 2 cents.
Mfg marv



Edit: Mir fehlt als antwortmöglichkeit: Mir scheiss egal!


----------



## Alasken (31. Dezember 2008)

wie von jedem junkie liest man hier auch von wow süchtigen immer wieder: 

"ja jeder muss doch jeder selbst wissen was er tut und wieviel wow er spielt" ... 

wenn wir aber jeden soviel drogen nehmen lassen wie er es für richtig hält weils ja seine entscheidung is würde unser komplettes system auseinanderbrechen und wir hätten hier die beste form von anarchy ... 

also spart euch diese dumme ausrede für eure sucht und euer vernachlässigtes soziales umfeld ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avida (31. Dezember 2008)

Oha, endlich ein Gleichgesinnter, da bin ich doch nicht die Einzige aus dem kleinen Land. ;> *TE lieb grüße*
Zum Thema:
Ich fände es natürlich auch gut solche Uhrzeit Begrenzungen einzurichten, aber andererseits kann man wenig die Leute verbieten zu machen was sie wollen... Ihr wisst schon, Freiheit and what not. :/
Was mich betrifft; ich mag es lieber realles Feuerwerk zu sehen als ingame, dort wird es (für mich jedenfalls) schneeell langweilig. Da kann ich nur Irtan zustimmen :>
Einen schönen guten Rutsch wünsche ich euch allen, und bitte, rutscht mir nicht aus!
MfG Avida


----------



## Amadox (31. Dezember 2008)

fänd ich persönlich scheisse, denn ich feiere Sylvester rein aus Prinzip nicht. Es ist der unnötigste aller Feiertage, ever, ein willkürlich gewählter Punkt in einem willkürlich erstellten Zeitmessungssystem. An diesem Tag ist absolut nichts besonderes, nichts feier-würdiges. Mit Freunden fortgehen, ansaufen, das kann ich auch an jedem anderen Tag genauso gut. Für mich ists ein Tag wie jeder andere, bzw einer der letzten freien Tage, bevor ich wieder schuften muss, und den verbring ich dann doch ganz gern in Ruhe. Obs jetz WoW werden wird, oder ob ich mir n guten Film oder n Buch reinzieh, wird sich am Abend weisen..


----------



## Harloww (31. Dezember 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> also spart euch diese dumme ausrede für eure sucht und euer vernachlässigtes soziales umfeld ...




Im Gegensatz zu anderen, wie scheinbar dir, brauche ich keine Bestätigung für mein funktionierendes soziales Umfeld. 

Bin btw dafür dass alle die an Silvester nicht rausgehen einen gelben Stern auf den Klamotten tragen sollte...


----------



## Eldrith (31. Dezember 2008)

Mir wäre es völlig egal, da ich Silvester was besseres vor hab als WoW zu spielen.


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

Harloww schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu anderen, wie scheinbar dir, brauche ich keine Bestätigung für mein funktionierendes soziales Umfeld.
> 
> Bin btw dafür dass alle die an Silvester nicht rausgehen einen gelben Stern auf den Klamotten tragen sollte...


Jo da kommen wir wider hin.
Und die die an weihnachten nicht rausgehen griegen ein rosa dreieck....


----------



## Alasken (31. Dezember 2008)

Harloww schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu anderen, wie scheinbar dir, brauche ich keine Bestätigung für mein funktionierendes soziales Umfeld.
> 
> Bin btw dafür dass alle die an Silvester nicht rausgehen einen gelben Stern auf den Klamotten tragen sollte...



total ausm zusammenhang gerissen ...

wenn dir nix besseres einfällt dann

U Failed


----------



## Mab773 (31. Dezember 2008)

vitamin schrieb:


> was wäre wenn .................................     ^^
> 
> soll ein jeder machen was er will aber um 23:59:59 vorm pc zu hockn is arm
> 
> ...


qft


----------



## Dominanz (31. Dezember 2008)

schrecklich

ich selbst bin zwar nachher weg nen bisschen trinken usw.
aber wer spielen will soll das auch können
ist ja nen bezahlter service


----------



## Rantja (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann silvester nicht leiden, ich mochte dieses Fest noch nie! Jedes Neujahr "erfreuen" sich mein Hund und ich an Tonnen von Müll und zerbrochenen Glasscherben. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, wenn ich Silvester einfach ignorieren kann!


----------



## Mystasia (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich machs kurz.

17:00 einloggen und lvln bis morgen Früh.
Sylvester ist nichts besonderes mehr auch nur noch ein fest der Konsumgüter.
- Meine Frau geht ab 16:00 Uhr arbeiten um Geld reinzubringen, da wir hier in eine verfickte Politik haben die uns das Leben teuer macht.
- Unser kleiner ist mit seinen 2 Jahren zu jung das er versteht was da heute Nacht passiert.
- Ich bin 33 und kann mein Sekt oder Bier auch am PC schlürfen.


Ich Leute die hier schreiben Syslvester zocken " Suchti hier Suchti da " packt euch mal alle an die eigene Nase denn auf eine Art und Weise seid ihr auch net besser.



HF Happy New Blizzyear and seeya in Stormwind


----------



## kolopol (31. Dezember 2008)

Dasa manche nicht mal zu ihrer Sucht stehen oder sie sich selbst eingestehen können, ist echt arm !





 VOTE FOR SERVER AUSSCHALTEN !


----------



## Fixxy (31. Dezember 2008)

Ein weiterer Thread dessen Sinn sich mir völlig verschliest...


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (31. Dezember 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> weil vllt net jeder drölftausend feierfreunde hat oder jemand mal einfach kb hat?wie alle immer reden von süchtig und so...ich sag nur mitläufer *hust*




Und Du bist wohl ein Rebell ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (31. Dezember 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> wie von jedem junkie liest man hier auch von wow süchtigen immer wieder:
> 
> "ja jeder muss doch jeder selbst wissen was er tut und wieviel wow er spielt" ...
> 
> ...


und du bist nun cool weil du das sagst und heute um mitternacht mit 30 freunden in die disco gehst und andere die am pc hocken oder zuhause bleiben und mal nicht mitlaufen süchtig findest?es gibt schon sehr eigenartige menschen


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

*/vote for close wird zimlich lächerlich hier eine Gamer gemeind beschüpft collegen als suchtis. So einen Threat sollte man nicht in einem WOW Forum aufmachen!! PFFFF erbärmlich Trendsetter lässt grüssen und sein bruder gruppenzwang auch!!!!*


----------



## Kamaji (31. Dezember 2008)

Finde ich gut
Dieser Aussage ist nichts mehr beizufügen.


----------



## Pfropfen (31. Dezember 2008)

Das wär mir ehrlich gesagt scheiss egal was Blizz da mit den Servern macht (solange sie die nicht löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich feier da schön mit meinen Freunden ins neue Jahr, saufen uns die Birne zu und veranstalten ein riesiges Feuerwerk aus Chinaböllern und Fertigpizza.

Also sollen die doch die Server abschalten, ich hab auch so meinen Spaß.


der Pfropfen
Wünscht euch allen nen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Astrad (31. Dezember 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Einerseits wäre es ja ganz gut, endlich mal eine Möglichkeit von der Sucht loszukommen. *Allerdings will ich dann meine zuviel bezahlte Spielzeit ersetzt *bekommen.




Duwürdest dein Geld zurückverlangen,weil du 2 Stunden lang theoretisch nicht spielen könntest?Da kriegste doch bestimmt netmal 5 Cent wieder ^^.


@Thema

Mich würde es nicht stören,da ich sowieso Silvester nicht in WoW verbringe,genauso wenig wie Weihnachten.


----------



## kolopol (31. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> */vote for close wird zimlich lächerlich hier eine Gamer gemeind beschüpft collegen als suchtis. So einen Threat sollte man nicht in einem WOW Forum aufmachen!! PFFFF erbärmlich Trendsetter lässt grüssen und sein bruder gruppenzwang auch!!!!*




quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## EisblockError (31. Dezember 2008)

Nö, find ich nich gut. Ich gehe heut Skihalle, aber wenn man zB. krank oder so is und noch single, kann man doch wow zggen


----------



## keblish (31. Dezember 2008)

Warum stellt man "Was wäre wenn"-Fragen, bei denen die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Gefragte auch irgendwann einmal eintritt bei genau 0% liegt?

Ihr habt zu viel Zeit, Leude.


----------



## Sutosal (31. Dezember 2008)

Ist normalerweise nicht meine Art aber in diesem speziellen Fall.... und bitte nicht bös verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Guten Rutsch Euch allen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurok (31. Dezember 2008)

OMFG xD wer zockt da?! Total überflüssige Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yrhi (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiss ja nicht, was daran jetzt "arm" sein sollte um 0:00 WoW zu spielen.

Mir macht Sylvester absolut 0 Spass - ich find das ganze Knallen etc. eigentlich nur nervig, reizt mich kein bisschen!
Was ist an Sylvester so besonders?
Für mich ein Tag wie jeder andere!

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, nur weil die Mehrheit der Leute hier Spass an dem banalen Rumknallen hat, wird behauptet, wer an diesem tollen Tag nicht draussen ist und irgendwas mit anderen Leuten macht, ist ein armer kleiner süchtiger aoszialer Nerd.

Dabei könnte man das auf jeden Feiertag übertragen: Ich z.B. finde es eher arm an Heiligabend WoW zu zocken, anstatt mit Freunden oder seiner Familie zu feiern! Noch dazu wo Weihnachten das Fest der Liebe ist, und nicht Sylvester!


----------



## Ghuld0n (31. Dezember 2008)

Da sitzt doch eh keiner mehr vorm PC (hoffe ich jedenfalls)...


----------



## Ascían (31. Dezember 2008)

Jurok schrieb:


> OMFG xD wer zockt da?! Total überflüssige Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten finde ich aber die Posts à la "Besser Silvester in WoW gammeln, als sich in der Nacht völlig zuzuschütten und Neujahr mit nem Riesenkater aufzuwachen, Partysüchtig, Sexsüchtig, Alkohol und Drogensüchtig." <- sinngemäß

Ich weiß ja nicht wie bzw. ob solche Poster schon einmal in ihrem Leben vor die Tür getreten sind ausser zum WoW-Kauf, aber die Welt da draußen ist nicht so gefährlich und grausam wie manche denken...und meine Silvester waren immer sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yrhi (31. Dezember 2008)

> Da sitzt doch eh keiner mehr vorm PC (hoffe ich jedenfalls)...


Schön, dass du das hoffst!
Jedem bitte überlassen was er an so einem sinnlosen Feiertag macht!
Besser sich zusaufen etc. ohne Sinn? Und nein, ich wette 90% der Leute haben absolut 0 Plan warum es überhauot so etwas wie Sylvester gibt!


----------



## Sutosal (31. Dezember 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie bzw. ob solche Poster schon einemal in ihrem Leben vor die Tür getreten sind ausser zum WoW-Kauf




Man kann WoW auch kaufen, OHNE vor die Tür zu gehen  www.amazon.de


*scnr*    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerleena (31. Dezember 2008)

@all, die der Meinung sind, weil man an Weihnachten/Sylvester/hastenichtgesehn zockt, wäre man total Suchti und arm im Kopf:

SCHNAUZE! Lest ihr auch manchmal nach, was ihr da von euch gebt und merkt ihr euch noch selbst? Sicherlich nicht, sonst würde hier nicht so ne Gülle im Forum stehen. Viele hier spielen doch auch, und natürlich ist es nicht so wild wenn man an den restlichen 360 Tagen nonstop zockt, neiiin.. das ist ok, aber an Silvester zocken=Suchti? Omg!. Ist doch jedem seins. Ich persönlich zock auch nicht an WoW, dennoch mach ich niemanden an, weil er an so nem Tag zocken will. Kennt ihr die Leute, dass ihr beurteilen könnt, ob die süchtig sind? Ok, das nehm ich mal als ein Nein. Macht was ihr wollt. Besauft euch, ballert doch lieber euer Geld in die Luft (ist ja auch soviel besser und sinnvoller angelegt als 13 EUR im Monat :-| ) aber lasst einfach die in Ruhe, die zocken wollen, ohne sie gleich runterzumachen. Scheinbar heute gang und gäbe, dass viele WoW Spieler angeblich als ALG II Empfänger und dumm hingestellt werden. Lustigerweise kommt das auch oft von Leuten, die selber spielen aber nur zu dumm sind, an Gold zu kommen, richtig zu leveln oder einfach mal keine Ahnung von ihren Klassen zu haben, weil sie mit ihrem Level 80 Ebay-Char nie von Anfang an sich in die Chars reingespielt haben.

Also in diesem Sinne einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr sowohl on als auch offline. Btw: vom virtuellen Besaufen hat man wenigstens keinen Kater am Neujahrstag.


----------



## Eddishar (31. Dezember 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> wie von jedem junkie liest man hier auch von wow süchtigen immer wieder:
> 
> "ja jeder muss doch jeder selbst wissen was er tut und wieviel wow er spielt" ...
> 
> ...


Dieses Spiel ist aber keine Droge. Es ist ein Spiel. Ob Menschen dieses Spiel mißbrauchen und den Anschein von Süchtigen machen, liegt in der Veranlagung dieser Menschen selbst. Schließlich gibt es Millionen Gegenbeispiele, die ganz normale mit dem Spiel umgehen.

Ich finde es schlimm, wie ihr von einem Umstand A (spielt Silvester Wow) auf eine Schlussfolgerung B (ist Wow-Süchtig und hat kein RL) kommt. Ihr habt doch gar keine Ahnung, wieso Menschen Feste wie Silvester oder Weihnachten nicht feiern. Es ist anmaßend, direkt vom Schlimmsten auszugehen. Vermutlich besteht das Feiern vieler Leute hier darin, Neujahr um 3 Uhr volltrunken in der Gosse zu liegen und sich sein Abendessen nochmal genau anzuschauen. Oder ihr seid so besoffen und ungehemmt, dass ihr gerade den Typen verprügelt, der eure Freundin angeguckt hat. Oder vielleicht seid ihr auch nicht so aggressiv und seid lieber mit eurer 16-jährigen Freundin ins Eck verschwunden und schwängert sie da, weil ihr keinen Gedanken mehr an andere Dinge verschwendet. Wenn ihr unter diese Beschreibungen fallt, gratuliere ich euch zu eurem RL, das ist viel besser, als Wow zu spielen.

Ich selbst werde Silvester übrigens nicht mit Familie oder Freunden feiern. Aber ich werde auch kein Wow spielen. Ich gehöre nämlich zu den Leuten, die arbeiten gehen, damit ihr sorglos feiern könnt. Deswegen wünsche ich allen Bereitschaftlern, Gastronomen und besonders den Belegschaften in Krankenhäusern und Kliniken einen guten Rutsch und ein beschauliches 2009. Möget ihr verschont werden von realitätsfremden Wow-Spielern, die glauben sie seien besser als andere, nur weil sie an Silvester kein Wow gespielt haben.


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich will ganicht wissen wie viele unfälle es in dieser nacht geben wird weil irgentwelche leute sich zusaufen und dan auto fahren naja is ja COOL.


----------



## Mayroi (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds toll wie Partei A(die die um die Uhrzeit spielen) und Partei B(die die sagen das sind Suchtis und raus gehen) sich beschimpfen...


Also@ Partei A

ich mag auch kein Sylvester nur ist es einer der Tage wo ich mit meinem Freund und 2-3 anderen Freunden zsammen sitzen kann und um 0 Uhr auf die Straße gehen kann und viele lustige Leute treffe die Spass haben.

Weder mein Freund noch ich trinken Alkohol(klar haben wir auch was da aber gut jedem selber überlassen).

Nebenbei gesagt hab ich komplett Weihnachten durchgearbeitet und versteh es auf einer Seite wenn ihr eure Ruhe wollt, aber so zu tun als ob irgendwelche Politiker willkürlich nen Datum fest gelegt haben um euch zu bestrafen... SICHER... Wenn ihr lieber drin seid wärend Nachts die Leute (wie gesagt bei uns is eigentlich niemand im Koma zu stand) feiern und man spass hat, dann bitte okay... aber alle anderen als Freaks Komasäufer etc pp zu bezeichnen ist genauso schwachsinnig wie was Partei B macht

@Partei B:

Es gibt viele Leute die da vielleicht echt mal Froh sind zu Hause zu sein, krank sind etc pp. Das hat nichts mit ALG oder sonste was zu tun. Was mich erstaunt hat dieses Jahr: die die arbeiten gehen können sich Komasaufen und Böller nicht leisten. Aber die ALG 2 Empfänger haben ihr ganzes Geld verprasst dafür... Siehe Nachbarin die sowieso mehr Geld mit ALG 2 im Monat hat als ich und Alk für 100 Euro und Böller für 200 Euro gekauft hat...


Also warum müsst ihr euch deswegen gegenseitig anpissen? Beide Seiten wollen respekt etc pp und beide Seiten schnarchen nur rum... an die eigene Nase fassen und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necronos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich meine jeder kann machen was er will, aber es ist arm und passt nicht zur Gesellschaft an Silvester zu zocken!
Auch wer Silvester nicht mag, man kann mit der Familie essen oder mit Freunden feiern.  Ist ja nicht nur Feuerwerk und sinnloses Saufen  (Obwohl es doch am meisten Spaß macht^^)

PS: Einige sollten mal lernen mit Kritik umzugehen, dennr die Frage war relativ neutral gestellt!


----------



## Danhino (31. Dezember 2008)

Krypterian schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr das finden WENN Blizzard an Sylvester von 23.00 bis 1.00 die Server schliessen würden?
> Blizzard wird ja oft vorgeworfen das sie die Spieler zur Sucht verleiten. Stellt euch mal vor Blizzard würde, um den Gegenteil zu beweisen, die Server um die oben genannte Uhrzeit schliessen mit der Absicht die Spieler in dieser Zeit zu ihrer Familie oder/und Freunden zu bringen anstatt in WoW rumzuhängen.
> Eure Meinung und Reaktionen bitte.
> Ich weiss Blizzard wird das nie tun, aber ist ja alles nur "was wäre wenn".
> ...



Okay um es nochmal etwas neutraler auszudrücken, ich verstehe nicht über was ihr euch alles Gedanken machen könnt und? Dann sind halt die Server für ein paar Stunden off und auch Silvester feiern, die Welt wird davon ja nicht untergehen, also bitte..
Ich persöhnlich fände es gut wenn die Server mal pause machen würden, da dann manche auch noch etwas von ihrem RL realisieren und mit daran teilnehmen.

 /vote 4 Serveroff :- ]


Soo....

PS: Sry an den Mod der sich die Arbeit machen musste, meinen Beitrag zu bearbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenti (31. Dezember 2008)

ich glaub nicht das die zwei stunden den leuten viel helfen, von ihrer sucht los zu kommen. leute, die zur jahreswende im spiel eingelogt sind, würden sonst allein vor dem fernseher sitzen oder ähnliches, was auch nich viel besser ist.


----------



## Yrhi (31. Dezember 2008)

> Ich meine jeder kann machen was er will, aber es ist arm und passt nicht zur Gesellschaft an Silvester zu zocken!
> Auch wer Silvester nicht mag, man kann mit der Familie essen oder mit Freunden feiern. Ist ja nicht nur Feuerwerk und sinnloses Saufen (Obwohl es doch am meisten Spaß macht^^)
> 
> PS: Einige sollten mal lernen mit Kritik umzugehen, dennr die Frage war relativ neutral gestellt!



Gott, /facepalm, selten sowas dummes gelesen!

Was passt denn zur Gesellschaft? Ich glaube du solltest vielleicht mal ein bisschen darüber nachdenken was unsere Gesellschaft definiert! Glaubst du ehrlich, dass sich unsere Gesellschaft aus Sylvester feiern und ähnlichem zusammensetzt!

Es gibt kein "passt" oder "passt nicht", jeder kann in seiner Freizeit machen was er will, genauso wie man nicht Weihnachten feiern muss!
Oder passen dann alle Muslime die Weihnachten eben nicht feiern auch nicht in unsere Gesellschaft?


Diese lächerliche Heuchlerei von wegen man ist ja sowas von garnicht süchtig, sondern pflegt brav seine sozialen Kontake, nur um zu beweisen wieviel RL man hat, nervt total!

Das hat rein garnichts damit zu tun WANN man WoW spielt, sondern eher WIEVIEL und WIE OFT und WIE LANGE man WoW zockt!
Meine Güte!


----------



## Haimon (31. Dezember 2008)

Krypterian schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr das finden WENN Blizzard an Sylvester von 23.00 bis 1.00 die Server schliessen würden?
> Blizzard wird ja oft vorgeworfen das sie die Spieler zur Sucht verleiten. Stellt euch mal vor Blizzard würde, um den Gegenteil zu beweisen, die Server um die oben genannte Uhrzeit schliessen mit der Absicht die Spieler in dieser Zeit zu ihrer Familie oder/und Freunden zu bringen anstatt in WoW rumzuhängen.
> 
> Eure Meinung und Reaktionen bitte.
> ...



silvester ist ja auch nur dem christliche kalender der jahreswechsel. der ursprüngliche jahresbeginn am 24.12. wurde auf den todestag von papst silvester I gelegt. der islamische jahresbeginn ist, glaube ich, am 16. juni oder juli. das jüdische jahr beginnt im herbst mit dem ersten Tag des siebten Monats tischri.

blizzard würde damit vielleicht religiösen gruppen auf die füsse treten. und einige fanatikern sind ja ... fanatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





bei mir kommen heute freunde zum pizzaessen vorbei, dann gehts tekke tanzen und später in einen club, der bis 18 uhr afterhour macht! 

aber ich bin auch nur casualgamer...


----------



## derwaynez (31. Dezember 2008)

Krypterian schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr das finden WENN Blizzard an Sylvester von 23.00 bis 1.00 die Server schliessen würden?
> Blizzard wird ja oft vorgeworfen das sie die Spieler zur Sucht verleiten. Stellt euch mal vor Blizzard würde, um den Gegenteil zu beweisen, die Server um die oben genannte Uhrzeit schliessen mit der Absicht die Spieler in dieser Zeit zu ihrer Familie oder/und Freunden zu bringen anstatt in WoW rumzuhängen.
> 
> Eure Meinung und Reaktionen bitte.
> ...


wenn man an silvester kein wow zokkt und das nur daran liegt dass die server down gefahren werden dann ist die sucht schon so groß dass einem eh nicht mehr geholfen werden kann und außerdem werden sie dann nicht zu ihrer familie gehen sondern auf einem privatserver zokken in der zeit!!!


----------



## Necronos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Gott, /facepalm, selten sowas dummes gelesen!
> 
> Was passt denn zur Gesellschaft? Ich glaube du solltest vielleicht mal ein bisschen darüber nachdenken was unsere Gesellschaft definiert! Glaubst du ehrlich, dass sich unsere Gesellschaft aus Sylvester feiern und ähnlichem zusammensetzt!
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter Gesellschaft verstehst, für mich bedeutet es Kontakte zu haben und mit anderen etwas zu tun. Wenn jemand an Silvester zocken muss, hat er zu 99,9% wohl kaum soziale Kontakte, denn ich kenne niemanden, der lieber WoW zockt als mit Freunden zu feiern.
Und wer gar nicht erst zu ner Party eingeladen wird hat wohl schon lange seine Freunde verloren...
Es gibt ein sehr schönes WoW Sucht Forum, sehr interessant. Ich habe eine Zeit auch mal 8 STunden täglich gezockt, aber irgendwann realisiert man, dass es einen nicht weiterbringt!


----------



## Wuschbämunso (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe es auch so, dass jeder der meint, er wäre net süchtig weil er wie jedes wochende sich mit seinen freunden an silvester die kante gibt, die schlimmste art von leuten ist... nachm motto zocken ist scheiße, ich saufe lieber? jaha... ganz tolle helden^^
komischerweise hab ich bei 70% der "silvester zocken?! SÜCHTIS" sagenden leute das gefühl dass die net über 15-16 jahre alt sind.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (31. Dezember 2008)

Necronos1 schrieb:


> Ich meine jeder kann machen was er will, aber es ist arm und passt nicht zur Gesellschaft an Silvester zu zocken!
> Auch wer Silvester nicht mag, man kann mit der Familie essen oder mit Freunden feiern.  Ist ja nicht nur Feuerwerk und sinnloses Saufen  (Obwohl es doch am meisten Spaß macht^^)
> 
> PS: Einige sollten mal lernen mit Kritik umzugehen, dennr die Frage war relativ neutral gestellt!


Da entlockst Du mir mal ein fettes Schmunzeln.

Ich soll also das machen, das die Gesellschaft von mir verlangt? D.h. Du machst nicht das an Silvester, was Dir Spaß macht, sondern das, was von Dir erwartet wird? Und außerhalb der Feiertage jeden Sonntag schön zu Mama fahren, weil sie die Familie zum Essen einlädt? Das reicht dann ja auch für die restlichen Tage, die Gesellschaft verlangt ja nicht mehr. Und Weihnachten in die Kirche - ist ja Pflicht im Dorf. Zum Glück schert es sich nicht drum, dass man die anderen 364 Tage im Jahr mit Pentagram als Halskette rumläuft.

Und Silvester wird im Dorf so erwartet:

1. Raclette essen.
2. Flasche Sekt trinken, schließlich braucht man einen Halter für die Raketen.
3. "Dinner for one" schauen.
4. Kurz vor Mitternacht auf den Balkon.
5. Böllern und Raketen abschießen.
6. Gemeinsam anstoßen und sich ein tolles neues Jahr wünschen.
7. Gegenseitig ausfragen, was man sich für das neue Jahr vornimmt.
8. Merken, dass man das Bleigießen vergessen hat und nachholen.
9. Irgendwann nach Hause gehen.
10. Das neue Jahr wie das letzte ablaufen lassen. Genausoviel Wow zocken, obwohl man sich vorgenommen hat, weniger zu spielen ... und über die anderen lästern, die nicht so schön gefeiert haben.

Ich weiß, das sind übertriebene Beispiele. Aber mann ... wo leben wir Deiner Meinung nach?! "Es ist arm und paßt nicht zur Gesellschaft an Silvester zu zocken!" ... lern mal, was Eigenverantwortung und Selbstbestimmung heißt! Und hör weniger auf die Bildzeitung und die Worte Deiner Eltern. Du bist Teil der Gesellschaft und bestimmst selbst, was Du machst. Nicht nur die anderen.

Die Gesellschaft erwartet, dass man feiert, ja. Aber komischerweise denkt die Gesellschaft nicht an die Ausnahmen in sich selbst. Keiner sagt, "ich erwarte, dass Du Silvester arbeitest." ... und so spricht auch keiner Wow aus oder sonstwas. Weil das typische "Gesellschaftsdenken" für die Tonne ist. Vergiß es einfach.


----------



## Alasken (31. Dezember 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> und du bist nun cool weil du das sagst und heute um mitternacht mit 30 freunden in die disco gehst und andere die am pc hocken oder zuhause bleiben und mal nicht mitlaufen süchtig findest?es gibt schon sehr eigenartige menschen



hmm ne wir werden en gechillten abend zu 8-10t haben bei nem kumpel von mir in maasen was trinken evt ne dvd schaun oder taboo spielen ... und sich mit anderen menschen treffen fällt nicht unter mitlaufen ... ich weis ja nich in welcher engstirnigen welt du lebst aber wenn für dich alles was nichts mit wow spielen zu tun hat mitlaufen bzw zwang ist hast dun ernstes problem ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (31. Dezember 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Da entlockst Du mir mal ein fettes Schmunzeln.
> 
> Ich soll also das machen, das die Gesellschaft von mir verlangt? D.h. Du machst nicht das an Silvester, was Dir Spaß macht, sondern das, was von Dir erwartet wird? Und außerhalb der Feiertage jeden Sonntag schön zu Mama fahren, weil sie die Familie zum Essen einlädt? Das reicht dann ja auch für die restlichen Tage, die Gesellschaft verlangt ja nicht mehr. Und Weihnachten in die Kirche - ist ja Pflicht im Dorf. Zum Glück schert es sich nicht drum, dass man die anderen 364 Tage im Jahr mit Pentagram als Halskette rumläuft.
> 
> ...



die frage ist warum spielst du lieber wow anstatt andere reale menschen zu treffen ? 

ja klar es is deine entscheidung ob und wieviel du spielst und was du machen willst ... aber wenn wir jeden junkie unbegrenzt drogen nehmen lassen und nicht davor schützen zu vereinsamen zerfällt die von dir anscheinend so verachtete gesellschaft ... und mit ihr auch dein geliebtes wow ...


----------



## Ascían (31. Dezember 2008)

An einigen Leuten hier scheint der Gedanke völlig vorbeizugehen, dass man durchaus Silvester feiern kann ohne "sich die Kante zu geben". 
Nachher einfach mit paar Freunden zum Raclette treffen, dann noch Papa Ante Portas gucken, um 12 raus zum Feuerwerk bestaunen + Neujahrsekt, dann Taxi rufen, mit alle Mann in einen netten Club in der City, da solang tanzen und feiern bis man keine Lust mehr hat und ab ins Bett - ist doch allemal besser als vorm Rechner zu hängen?


----------



## Necronos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> An einigen Leuten hier scheint der Gedanke völlig vorbeizugehen, dass man durchaus Silvester feiern kann ohne "sich die Kante zu geben".
> Nachher einfach mit paar Freunden zum Raclette treffen, dann noch Papa Ante Portas gucken, um 12 raus zum Feuerwerk bestaunen + Neujahrsekt, dann Taxi rufen, mit alle Mann in einen netten Club in der City, da solang tanzen und feiern bis man keine Lust mehr hat und ab ins Bett - ist doch allemal besser als vorm Rechner zu hängen?



Kann ich dir voll zustimmen, es geht ja nur dadrum mal was mit anderen zu machen und Spaß zu haben!


----------



## Kytrill (31. Dezember 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> die frage ist warum spielst du lieber wow anstatt andere reale menschen zu treffen ?



vll weil man die realen Menschen auch so oft genug trifft auch wenn  die Gesellschaft es eigentlich nicht von einem erwartet? 
Naja und wer die Gesellschaft als Grund anführt feiern zu müssen, der sollte mal aus seiner Blase rausgehn und anfangen selber zu denken sry aber die Begründung "die Gesellschaft erwartet das" ist nichts als Hirnbrei.


----------



## Alasken (31. Dezember 2008)

Kytrill schrieb:


> vll weil man die realen Menschen auch so oft genug trifft auch wenn  die Gesellschaft es eigentlich nicht von einem erwartet?
> Naja und wer die Gesellschaft als Grund anführt feiern zu müssen, der sollte mal aus seiner Blase rausgehn und anfangen selber zu denken sry aber die Begründung "die Gesellschaft erwartet das" ist nichts als Hirnbrei.



hat ja keine relevanz ob du silvester magst oder nicht aber silvester is einer der wenigen tage wo man eben nicht arbeiten muss also warum sitzt man an einem der wenigen freien tage die man gemeinsam mit all seinen bekannten hat zuhause und spielt wow anstatt die seltene gelegenheit die einem gegeben wird zu nutzen und mal die leute zu treffen die man sonst durch die arbeit eben nicht so oft sieht ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kytrill (31. Dezember 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> An einigen Leuten hier scheint der Gedanke völlig vorbeizugehen, dass man durchaus Silvester feiern kann ohne "sich die Kante zu geben".
> Nachher einfach mit paar Freunden zum Raclette treffen, dann noch Papa Ante Portas gucken, um 12 raus zum Feuerwerk bestaunen + Neujahrsekt, dann Taxi rufen, mit alle Mann in einen netten Club in der City, da solang tanzen und feiern bis man keine Lust mehr hat und ab ins Bett - ist doch allemal besser als vorm Rechner zu hängen?




An dir scheint der Gedanken vorbeizugehen dass nicht alle das was du als Spass empfindest auch sie als Spass empfinden.


----------



## Eddishar (31. Dezember 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> die frage ist warum spielst du lieber wow anstatt andere reale menschen zu treffen ?
> 
> ja klar es is deine entscheidung ob und wieviel du spielst und was du machen willst ... aber wenn wir jeden junkie unbegrenzt drogen nehmen lassen und nicht davor schützen zu vereinsamen zerfällt die von dir anscheinend so verachtete gesellschaft ... und mit ihr auch dein geliebtes wow ...


Tue ich nicht. Ich muss gleich zur Arbeit und die feiernden Typen mit Alkohol versorgen. Barkeepern bis 6 Uhr früh. Aber ich habe bereits mehrere Silvester zu Hause verbracht, ohne zu feiern. Das war Zwischen 1998 und 2002 ... da gab's Wow noch nicht. Da gab's nur den Fernseher für mich. Und ja, ich hatte zu Hause viele Freunde. Dummerweise war zu Hause verdammt weit weg.

Silvester ist kein besonderes Fest für mich und ich verstehe die Leute, die nicht feiern gehen, weil sie keinen Bock auf Besoffene und Böller haben. Die sollen ruhig daheim bleiben, wenn ihre Freunde lieber feiern gehen. Es gibt 364 andere Tage im Jahr, an denen man mit seinen Freunden Spaß haben kann. Es besteht keine Notwendigkeit, gerade an diesem Tag zwanghaft mit seinen Freunden zu feiern, nur weil es andere tun.

Ich sage, ihr pauschalisiert hier Leute, von denen ihr keine Ahnung habt. Ihr verwechselt Leute, die Wow als Alternative nehmen, weil sie Silvester nicht feiern und Leuten, die Wow zocken und DESWEGEN ihre Freunde nicht sehen wollen. Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Fangt mal an, innerhalb dieser Diskussion darüber nachzudenken und weniger zu pauschalisieren. Ihr tretet den Leuten, die Silvester aus 1.000 Gründen nicht mögen, damit ganz schön zwischen die Eier.

Und anstatt zu Feiern, solltest Du auch lieber arbeiten gehen, damit wärst Du bestimmt noch anerkannter in der tollen Gesellschaft.


----------



## Alasken (31. Dezember 2008)

Kytrill schrieb:


> An dir scheint der Gedanken vorbeizugehen dass nicht alle das was du als Spass empfindest auch sie als Spass empfinden.



wenn in deinem leben nur noch wow spass macht hast du auchn problem ...


----------



## SilverSeb (31. Dezember 2008)

Im normalfall wäre ich heute abend weg mit freunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Da mich aber eine schwere ansteckende Grippe mit angehender Lungenentzündung in beschlag genommen hat muss ich leider daheim bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ob ich online bin weiß ich nicht aber das wäre ein grund warum man zocken könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alien123 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe es genauso wie Yunita.
Nicht jeder hat Freunde und/oder Familie bei denen Er/Sie feiern kann. Ausserdem sind nicht alle Menschen so Konaktfreudig und gehen in Bars oder Discos auf Fremde zu und lernen sie einfach mal so kennen.
Und diejenigen die was von wie "arm man sein muss, um an solchen Tagen zu spielen" faseln finde ich noch ärmer da sie 0 Toleranz zeigen.


----------



## Ascían (31. Dezember 2008)

Kytrill schrieb:


> An dir scheint der Gedanken vorbeizugehen dass nicht alle das was du als Spass empfindest auch sie als Spass empfinden.



Eben nicht, deswegen hab ichs ja als Frage formuliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann es mir nur nicht vorstellen. Alle feiern und man selber gammelt ab - freiwillige Isolierung kann doch nicht Spaß machen.


----------



## Kytrill (31. Dezember 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> hat ja keine relevanz ob du silvester magst oder nicht aber silvester is einer der wenigen tage wo man eben nicht arbeiten muss also warum sitzt man an einem der wenigen freien tage die man gemeinsam mit all seinen bekannten hat zuhause und spielt wow anstatt die seltene gelegenheit die einem gegeben wird zu nutzen und mal die leute zu treffen die man sonst durch die arbeit eben nicht so oft sieht ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vll weil einem das eine mehr Freude bereitet als das andere. Anbei es gibt bei weitem genug Leute die ans Silvester arbeiten (müssen).


----------



## Kytrill (31. Dezember 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> wenn in deinem leben nur noch wow spass macht hast du auchn problem ...



Wenn dem so ist sollte man sich gedanken machen das is richtig (Nebenbei ich spiel schon seit Monaten kein WoW mehr)


----------



## Eddishar (31. Dezember 2008)

Kytrill schrieb:


> An dir scheint der Gedanken vorbeizugehen dass nicht alle das was du als Spass empfindest auch sie als Spass empfinden.


Schöner Satz, der den ganzen Thread zu einem /close für mich werden lässt.

Ich gehe jetzt nämlich zur Arbeit. Feiert schön oder schmeißt für mich ein paar Bosse in Wow um, ist mir völlig egal. Ihr habt eure Gründe und das werden schon die richtigen sein. Guten Rutsch und ein frohes Neues!


----------



## Alasken (31. Dezember 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Tue ich nicht. Ich muss gleich zur Arbeit und die feiernden Typen mit Alkohol versorgen. Barkeepern bis 6 Uhr früh. Aber ich habe bereits mehrere Silvester zu Hause verbracht, ohne zu feiern. Das war Zwischen 1998 und 2002 ... da gab's Wow noch nicht. Da gab's nur den Fernseher für mich. Und ja, ich hatte zu Hause viele Freunde. Dummerweise war zu Hause verdammt weit weg.
> 
> Silvester ist kein besonderes Fest für mich und ich verstehe die Leute, die nicht feiern gehen, weil sie keinen Bock auf Besoffene und Böller haben. Die sollen ruhig daheim bleiben, wenn ihre Freunde lieber feiern gehen. Es gibt 364 andere Tage im Jahr, an denen man mit seinen Freunden Spaß haben kann. Es besteht keine Notwendigkeit, gerade an diesem Tag zwanghaft mit seinen Freunden zu feiern, nur weil es andere tun.
> 
> ...



jo aber genau das macht den unterschied ich will niemanden zwingen silvester zu mögen oder zu feiern und die die arbeiten müssen tun mir leid weils mit sicherheit einer der stressigeren arbeitstage wird ... aber um die gehts auch nicht sondern um die die das angebot haben sich mit ihren freunden zu treffen und einen gemeinsamen abend und evt sogar unabhängig von silvester zu verbringen aber das ausschlagen um lieber wow zu spielen weils ja mehr spass macht ...


----------



## Aleksandria100 (31. Dezember 2008)

jeder muss sich seine meinug zu sylvester selber schmieden is klar...
aber ein mal im jahr kann man doch wohl den pc ausschalten und mit leuten was unternehmen ...
gerade an sylvester! und das finde ich hat nix mit gesellschaft zu tun, oder welcher religion man abstammt!


----------



## Kytrill (31. Dezember 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Eben nicht, deswegen hab ichs ja als Frage formuliert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja du kannst es dir nicht vorstellen weil es auf dich nicht zutrifft (auf mich auch nicht will ich hierbei erwähnen). Aber es ist nunmal so dass jeder andere Interessen hat und auch andere Spassvorstellungen und man das akzeptieren sollte anstatt diese Leute zu verurteilen dafür dass sie sie selbst sind.


----------



## Kabamaan (31. Dezember 2008)

vitamin schrieb:


> was wäre wenn .................................     ^^
> 
> soll ein jeder machen was er will aber um 23:59:59 vorm pc zu hockn is arm
> 
> ...



du hast sooooo recht ....
also ich geh lieber raus und tu sonst was aber zocken um 0 uhr never.....


----------



## Kytrill (31. Dezember 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> jo aber genau das macht den unterschied ich will niemanden zwingen silvester zu mögen oder zu feiern und die die arbeiten müssen tun mir leid weils mit sicherheit einer der stressigeren arbeitstage wird ... aber um die gehts auch nicht sondern um die die das angebot haben sich mit ihren freunden zu treffen und einen gemeinsamen abend und evt sogar unabhängig von silvester zu verbringen aber das ausschlagen um lieber wow zu spielen weils ja mehr spass macht ...



Diese Leute haben ein Suchtproblem das ist richtig aber sonst kann man Eddishar nur beipflichte hier werden einfach alle über einen Kamm geschoren.


----------



## Stuhlbein (31. Dezember 2008)

Du hättet vielleicht die Option egal einfügen sollen.

Ich glaube nicht das es irgendwen etwas angeht ob jemand Silvester WoW spielt. Es verbietet dir doch auch niemand dein Geld für Böller auszugeben oder?Lass einfach jeden an Silvester machen was er machen möchte.


----------



## Forderz (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds klasse! An Sylvester hat man gefälligst was mit Freunden oder der Familie zu machen, wer um 0.00 Uhr on ist und allen ein frohes neues Jahr wünscht sollte sich meiner Meinung nach Gedanken machen...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (31. Dezember 2008)

War doch klar, dass dieser Thread wieder ein Schlachtfeld für die Real Life Poser wird. Ich hatte nichts anderes erwartet. Ich bin auch nur Casual aber habe heute abend nichts weiter vor - Gründe habe ich in diesem Thread schon genannt - nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Sylvester gesammelt und meine Freunde und Bekannte sehe ich das ganze Jahr über mehrmals pro Woche - die akzeptieren meine Abneigung gegen Sylvester und schauen wohl mal vorbei oder man sieht spätestens am WE. Auffällig ist nur, das die Leute die offen zugegeben haben evtl. um 0.00Uhr WoW zu spielen mal wieder reichlich kritisiert wurden .. von den Leuten, die wieder mal meinen ganz besonders Ihr dolles Real Life hervorheben zu müssen. Komisch ist nur, dass die Leute, die offen zugeben Sylvester nicht zu mögen, hingegen nur dies kundgetan haben, ohne weitere Wertungen ausgesprochen zu haben. Ich hätte ja auch sagen können: Ja, nur weil Sylvester ist, meinen einige, sie müssten krampfhaft die Sau rauslassen und ihr "Sozialleben" pflegen, unnötig Geld für 5 Minuten Knallebum ausgeben und morgen mit einer dicken Birne aufwachen ... Aber wie einige schon schrieben. Man darf nirgends sagen, dass man Sylvester nicht mag UND schon GAR NICHT, das man am PC sitzt - das passt nicht in diese Gesellschaft .. die erwartet, das man schön auf die Meile geht und Party macht ... alles andere ist unchic und uncool ...


----------



## Eddishar (31. Dezember 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> jo aber genau das macht den unterschied ich will niemanden zwingen silvester zu mögen oder zu feiern und die die arbeiten müssen tun mir leid weils mit sicherheit einer der stressigeren arbeitstage wird ... aber um die gehts auch nicht sondern um die die das angebot haben sich mit ihren freunden zu treffen und einen gemeinsamen abend und evt sogar unabhängig von silvester zu verbringen aber das ausschlagen um lieber wow zu spielen weils ja mehr spass macht ...


Darauf können wir uns einigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und habe nicht zu viel Mitleid mit mir. Silvester hinter der Bar ist immer wieder ein Highlight. Es ist der stressigste Tag, aber auch der geilste. Und meine Frau arbeitet im gleichen Laden, also ist auch meine Familie ein bissel bei mir.

Die richtige Party geht hinter der Bar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheArea51 (31. Dezember 2008)

Was soll das bringen?

Wenn die Kiddies meinen ständig Online zu sein ist das ein Erziehungsproblem!

Und wenn die dauer Arbeitslosen nur noch in WoW hängen ist es auch deren Problem!

Nicht das der anderen normalen Spielern...


----------



## iggeblackmoore (31. Dezember 2008)

mir egal
wer silvester in wow verbringt, sollte mal über seine einstelllung nachdenken


----------



## abe15 (31. Dezember 2008)

Mir fehlt "Ist mir egal", weil, haltet euch fest, ihr werdet es nicht glauben, es mir egal ist.

Jeder der sich heute Nacht ernsthaft darüber Gedanken macht was überhaupt mit WoW los ist sollte sich mal Gedanken über sein RL machen...


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (31. Dezember 2008)

Also was wäre wen ich um Punkt 00:00 Uhr aufs klo muss war wäre wen Blizzard im Hintergrund koks Steckt was was was was was was wäre wen.............


----------



## Ahti (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde leute, die bei Silverster vor dem PC hängen einfach nur arm...
Und wenn man dann nachtdienst hat oder so, kann man sich trozdem das Feuerwerk angucken, beziehungsweise mit Freunden oder Familie Telefonieren... aber doch nich zocken!!!
ich werd heute abend nich zocken, geht auch garnicht ich bin atm in der Nähe von Dubai...(Wem das nix sagt: Arabische Halbinsel)

SO far... kratzt euch hoch vom sitz und habt einen guten start ins neue Jahr ;-)

Mfg Redo


----------



## atalante (31. Dezember 2008)

Joa damit die, die sonst spielen würden, 2 std allein über ihr leben nachdenken, tolle idee... Selbstmord zum Jahreswechsel, ganz toller vorschlag =)
Wer aus der Realität flieht, wird schon seinen Grund haben, und besser sie gehn online als ins Krankenhaus / Strasse / Strich / Grab ...


----------



## Adock (31. Dezember 2008)

Mir fehlt hier nur noch der Post:

"Naja mal sehn wer nachher noch um 23:59 online ist, werde dann einfahc mal Wer-Liste machen".

Aber sonst ist es doch eigentlich ziemlich egal ob jemand dann noch zockt oder nicht.
Also finde ich, dass Blizzard die Serve ronline lassen soll, schliesslich obliegt es jedem selbst ob er dann zockt oder was anderes macht.


----------



## Yrhi (31. Dezember 2008)

Hm, also wenn ich mir den Thread so durchlese...
Ich kann Tünnemann72 nur zustimmen!

Die Leute hier sind wohl zu einfach gestrickt um akzeptieren zu können, dass Sylvester nicht für alle ein ganz besonderer Tag ist, an dem man irgendwas ganz besonderes machen müsste!

Einfach alle beleidigen die nicht meiner Meinung sind oder andere Ansichten über irgendetwas haben (Arbeitslos, schlecht erzogen, passt nicht in Gesellschaft etc.)! 
DAS ist arm, nichts anderes!



> Ich finds klasse! An Sylvester hat man gefälligst was mit Freunden oder der Familie zu machen, wer um 0.00 Uhr on ist und allen ein frohes neues Jahr wünscht sollte sich meiner Meinung nach Gedanken machen...



Die Aussage hier ist dann das perfekte Beispiel für alles was ich oben gesagt habe!
"Man hat gefälligst" was mit Freunden oder der Familie zu machen...
Wenn ich sowas lese mache ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen darüber wie es mit unserer Gesellschaft weitergehen soll!



> du hast sooooo recht ....
> also ich geh lieber raus und tu sonst was aber zocken um 0 uhr never.....


Hauptsache man "macht irgendwas soziales im RL an diesem EINEN Tag um kein Loser, Suchti oder Nerd zu sein" nicht wahr?


Armes Deutschland...
So beschränkt...



EDIT


> Jeder der sich heute Nacht ernsthaft darüber Gedanken macht was überhaupt mit WoW los ist sollte sich mal Gedanken über sein RL machen...


Wenn ich das lese könnt ich heulen, naja ich verabschiede mich wohl aus dem Thread...
Ausser unbegründete "RL-Loser" Flames gibts hier ja nichts zu lesen!


----------



## Healor (31. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man wegen einem MMO, sei es Everquest, World of Warcraft, Age of Conan, Warhammer oder was auch immer an Silvester daheim bleibt, dann finde ich das schon etwas bedenklich.

Im Grunde ist es jedem selbst überlassen. Manchen ist Silvester nicht so wichtig, oder sie sind Krank oder müssen aus irgendwelchen Gründne zuhause bleiben und selbst dann kann man wenigstens kurz auf den Balkon oder in den Garten und auf das neue Jahr anstoßen. Aber zuhause bleiben weil man spielen "muss" ist schon heftig.

Zwingen kann man niemanden, jeder ist Herr über sich selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tristam (31. Dezember 2008)

> Wenn jemand an Silvester zocken muss, hat er zu 99,9% wohl kaum soziale Kontakte, denn ich kenne niemanden, der lieber WoW zockt als mit Freunden zu feiern.



Absoluter Blödsinn! Warum assoziierst du, das wenn jemand an Silvester Computer spielt, keine sozialen Kontakte hat? Dann wären die Millionen die zu Silvester spielen ganz schön arme Schweine. 

Ich denke vielen hier ist nicht klar, dass es für den einen oder anderen ein ganz normaler Tag ist (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)  Löst euch mal von dem Gedanken das zu Silvester gefeiert werden MUSS(!). Und jeder der eine andere Einstellung hat, sowieso keine Freunde hat etc.

Ich werd wahrscheinlich auch spielen, deshalb bin ich weder armseelig noch süchtig. Und kann mit recht behaupten das ich ein großes und aktives soziales Umfeld habe. Die Anmassung über andere Menschen zu urteilen ohne Sie zu kennen, ist schlichtweg falsch. 

Bei schönem Wetter (welchen man nutzen kann um soziale Kontaktee zu pflegen) tadel ich auch nciht diejenigen die gerade an diesem wunderschönen Tag WoW spielen, dass sie dermaßen hirnverbrannt und arm dran sind, keine Freunde haben, arbeitslos sind usw.

Zeigt mit bitte den Paragraphen wo geschrieben steht das ich zu Silvester gefälligst zu feiern habe, Raketen in die Luft schießen muss, mir das Feuerwerk angucken muss. Dann kauf ich mich das nächste mal von diesen Forderungen frei....


----------



## Tünnemann72 (31. Dezember 2008)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Hm, also wenn ich mir den Thread so durchlese...
> 
> Armes Deutschland...
> So beschränkt...
> ...



Genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich bin ebenfalls raus ...


----------



## Fr3ak3r (31. Dezember 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> mir egal
> wer silvester in wow verbringt, sollte mal über seine einstelllung nachdenken




[ironie]wer sein hart verdientes geld zum fenster raus wirft, weil er meint sich hunderte böller zu kaufen sollte mal über seine einstellung nachdenken.[/ironie]

wie du siehst kann das in manchen augen auch total bescheuert sein...
ich würde nie auch nur einen cent in knallzeug stecken, so wie andere nie um 0.00uhr wow zocken würden.

bin um 0.00uhr zwar nicht on, aber selbst wenn, wäre es vollkommen in ordnung, zum glück gibt es noch entscheidungsfreiheit.


----------



## Zerleena (31. Dezember 2008)

Yrhi, da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu, du triffst es genau. Dieses heuchlerische "ich mach heut mal zum Jahreswechsel den PC aus, damit jaa niemand sieht dass ich WoW spiele und doch ein RL habe. Ich glaube mal von den 11 Millionen Accountbesitzern werden das doch die meisten haben und deswegen beton ich das auch nicht so wie das viele andere meinen, tun zu müssen. Ich spiele viel WoW, was nicht heißt dass ich nonstop zocke denn es gibt mal Phasen wo ich null Bock habe und mal den Acc kurzzeitig freeze und dann mal wieder Zeiten, wo es dauernd läuft. Wayne, was andere davon halten. Und nein, sowas kommt bei mir net als Vorsatz und hätte ich jetzt niemanden, mit dem ich was machen könnte, ja da würde ich auch bissl zocken.

Meiner Meinung nach hat das nix mit "arm im Kopf" zu tun sondern mit der Möglichkeit, meine Freizeit selbst zu bestimmen. Ihr lacht diejenigen aus, die WoW zocken statt zu feiern, weil solche Leute "anders" sind und nicht der großen Masse nachlaufen wie der Rest. Vielleicht ist es nicht das, was die "Gesellschaft" am Jahreswechsel erwartet, allerdings bestimmt die nicht, was ich zu machen habe. Wenn ich schon wieder im Laden gesehn habe, was die Leute an Feuerwerk rausgekarrt haben und das dann einfach in die Luft ballern, weils ja so schön aussieht, sag ich doch auch nicht, dass die beschränkt sind, ihr Geld rauszuwerfen. Ist ja nicht meins und jeder soll damit machen, was er will. Ich habe nur diese Intoleranz satt, die hier mal wieder ihre schönsten Blüten getrieben hat. Muss man deswegen gleich jeden beleidigen, nur weil er seinen Jahreswechsel anders feiern möchte? Leben und leben lassen, heißt es doch so schön, nur viele denken halt nicht weiter nach als sie Eier legen können. Wie wäre es mal damit, dass man mal über den eigenen Tellerrand hinausschaut, statt hier nur engstirnige RL-Diskussionen vom Stapel zu lassen?


----------



## Silyana (31. Dezember 2008)

Es ist mir egal ob die Sever on sind oder nicht, ich werd 0uhr nicht online sein,aber genauso wenig Silvester feiern,ich mach mir einfach einen gemütlichen Abend,leg die Beine hoch und telefoniere mit Freunden die leider nicht direkt um die Ecke wohnen. 
Soll doch jeder der Spielen möchte spielen, jeder hat seine Gründe wieso er tut was er tut


----------



## Tünnemann72 (31. Dezember 2008)

Zerleena schrieb:


> Yrhi, da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu, du triffst es genau. Dieses heuchlerische "ich mach heut mal zum Jahreswechsel den PC aus, damit jaa niemand sieht dass ich WoW spiele und doch ein RL habe. Ich glaube mal von den 11 Millionen Accountbesitzern werden das doch die meisten haben und deswegen beton ich das auch nicht so wie das viele andere meinen, tun zu müssen. Ich spiele viel WoW, was nicht heißt dass ich nonstop zocke denn es gibt mal Phasen wo ich null Bock habe und mal den Acc kurzzeitig freeze und dann mal wieder Zeiten, wo es dauernd läuft. Wayne, was andere davon halten. Und nein, sowas kommt bei mir net als Vorsatz und hätte ich jetzt niemanden, mit dem ich was machen könnte, ja da würde ich auch bissl zocken.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach hat das nix mit "arm im Kopf" zu tun sondern mit der Möglichkeit, meine Freizeit selbst zu bestimmen. Ihr lacht diejenigen aus, die WoW zocken statt zu feiern, weil solche Leute "anders" sind und nicht der großen Masse nachlaufen wie der Rest. Vielleicht ist es nicht das, was die "Gesellschaft" am Jahreswechsel erwartet, allerdings bestimmt die nicht, was ich zu machen habe. Wenn ich schon wieder im Laden gesehn habe, was die Leute an Feuerwerk rausgekarrt haben und das dann einfach in die Luft ballern, weils ja so schön aussieht, sag ich doch auch nicht, dass die beschränkt sind, ihr Geld rauszuwerfen. Ist ja nicht meins und jeder soll damit machen, was er will. Ich habe nur diese Intoleranz satt, die hier mal wieder ihre schönsten Blüten getrieben hat. Muss man deswegen gleich jeden beleidigen, nur weil er seinen Jahreswechsel anders feiern möchte? Leben und leben lassen, heißt es doch so schön, nur viele denken halt nicht weiter nach als sie Eier legen können. Wie wäre es mal damit, dass man mal über den eigenen Tellerrand hinausschaut, statt hier nur engstirnige RL-Diskussionen vom Stapel zu lassen?



Ah, ich wollte mich ja verabschieden aus diesem Thread -aber danke ... mittlerweile gibt es ja offenbar doch noch recht gescheite Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bny' (31. Dezember 2008)

Geil, total der Krieg hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will meine Meinung auch noch ablassen:
Ich verbring Sylvester auf ner Party und nach 01:00 Uhr geht's in irgend nen Club.
Ich versteh allerdings jeden, der kein Bock hat, und lieber irgendwas anderes macht, egal aus welchen Gründen.
Mir geht das auch schon jahrelang auf 'n Sack, dieses Zwangs-in-party-laune-sein - also ist das für mich ein ganz normaler Abend wo ich mit meinen Hombres Party mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum eigentlichen Thema. Find ich schlecht die Server abzuschalten, das ist für mich eine Art von Zensur. Dagegen.

Haut rein und pisst euch nicht gegenseitig so an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noodles87 (31. Dezember 2008)

In was für einer beschissenen Welt leben wir, als das wir uns für alles und jeden ständig rechtfertigen müssen ?

Diese ganzen und damit meine ich nicht alle, oberflächlichen Antworten kann man getrost löschen. Niemand hat das Recht andere zu bezeichnen als etwas, dass sie überhaupt nicht sind. Niemand kann in den jeweils anderen hineinblicken oder weiss welcher Mensch dahinter sitzt. Internet sei dank...

Warum nicht eine Abstimmung machen ohne Kommentare. Dann würde sich das nicht so hochschauckeln, und die, welche meinen sie müssten verbal aggressiv werden können das dann mit sich selbst mental abstimmen.

Keiner sollte sich für das entschuldigen müssen was er tut. Sich selbst sollte man sich dabei ebenfalls nicht ständig entschuldigen wenn man eine Meinung hat.
Wenn ich das schon lese "sorry, aber ich finde...". Sich erst entschuldigen aber im gleichen Atemzug versuchen seine Meinung durchzubringen. Ist doch klar, dass das dann untergeht.

Guten Rutsch an alle, egal was sie tun, wo sie was tun oder was auch immer los ist.


----------



## Drachenei (31. Dezember 2008)

@Zerleena: da kann ich nur sagen /sign

wenn jemand nicht grade krank ist, nicht arbeiten muss und Freunde hat, die gerne was unternehmen wollen, egal was egal wo 
und DANN die ganze Nacht durch WOW zocken muss ohne mal um 00.00h aus dem Fenster zu schaun, dann find ichs schade...

aber ansonsten ist es mir auch ganz schön egal ob jemand um 00.00h in WOW sein Feuerwerk zündet.


Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und feiert wie IHR es für richig haltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich schau mir in Köln das Feuerwerk an und geh dann noch ein bisl tanzen, aber ohne Sauferei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (31. Dezember 2008)

Drachenei schrieb:


> Ich schau mir in Köln das Feuerwerk an und geh dann noch ein bisl tanzen, aber ohne Sauferei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich geh Saufen, aber ohne Tanzerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverSeb (31. Dezember 2008)

Schauen wir uns mal die Fakten an .

Ich brauche keinen Tag im Jahr wo ich "gezwungen werde" gut gelaunt zu sein und mich mit irgendwem treffen muss.

Über das Jahr sehe ich meine Freunde oft und Telefoniere viel mit ihnen. lohnt es sich wegen einem Brauch den es schon seit keine Ahnung wieviel 100 Jahren gibt 200km zu fahren? Nein. 

Das gleiche Prinzip wie Weihnachten ich brauche keinen Tag im Jahr wo ich "gezwungen werde" meine Familie zu sehen die sehe ich oft genug und bin bei ihnen.

Warum werden hier Menschen als Looser bezeichnet die einfach kein Bock auf das, schau mal ich hab 200 Böller gekauft und 200 Euro ausgegeben verhalten haben.

Beruflich habe ich den ganzen Tag mit Menschen zu tun und irgendwann will ich meine ruhe haben !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Jetzt sagt mir mal ehrlich was es ausser dieser Atom Sec. die es heute gibt, was ich nicht schon Dienstag oder Montag, letzten Freitag oder den Donnerstag vor 3 Monaten hatte?

Wenn die Antwort Feuerwerk ist muss ich sagen ich war 2 mal auf der Kirmes da gabs auch Feuerwerk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (31. Dezember 2008)

wer am jahrewswechsel ingame rumgammelt hat wirklich ein problem.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Dezember 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Einerseits wäre es ja ganz gut, endlich mal eine Möglichkeit von der Sucht loszukommen. Allerdings will ich dann meine zuviel bezahlte Spielzeit ersetzt bekommen.
> Aber andererseits wäre dann schon ne Art Leere. Aber ich könnte mich dann endlich mal um wichtigere Projekte kümmern.


wenn der server 2h down is? omg! mitten in der nacht an silvester. geht feiern

achja voteauswahl: is mir völlig egal fehlt


----------



## Wynd (31. Dezember 2008)

ich würd s schlimm finden, denn ich bin sicher das leute auch um diese zeit spielen (möchten).

silvester treibt einen dazu verzweifelte dinge zu tun, und ich gebe zu dass es ich es in diesem jahr auch in betracht gezogen habe einfach allein zuhause zu bleiben. zocken wäre da vermutlich nicht ausgeblieben.

in diesem sinne: "guten rutsch" an euch alle, egal ob ihr um 0.00 auf einer party seid oder vor dem PC sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Neha (31. Dezember 2008)

möcht zugern mal wissen wieviele von den affen (sorry) die hier schreiben jemand der nicht feiert sei ein "rl-loser", ein "suchti", ein [insert random beleidigung] ... wieviele von denen sich zu wotlk urlaub genommen haben um zu spielen. wieviele von diesen leuten nachts vor nem markt ihrer wahl standen um sich wotlk als einer der ersten zu kaufen. wieviele von diesen in der selben nacht unbedingt einloggen mussten um auch als erstes lvl 71 zu werden.

ihr nehmt es euch also raus andere als "suchti" und als "rl-opfer" zu betiteln ? ist das nicht ein bisschen vermessen ?

macht euch doch nicht lächerlich ...


----------



## Xondor (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich feiere heute auch nicht.
In die Stadt gehen hat mich nie wirklich interessiert und heute ist es so voll, dass man sich nicht bewegen kann. Und seltsamerweise hab ich nichtmal lust was zu trinken. Letztes Sylvester hab ich halbtot in nem klo verbracht. Dieses jahr werd ich einfach ganz entspannt zu hause bleiben. WoW spielen wohl eher nicht, aber vllt was anderes oder sonst was.

Ich kenne mehrere leute die sagen, dass es sie heute eigentlich nicht freut auszugehen, es aber dennoch tun. Da hab ich wenigstens den Mut zu sagen ich bleib zuhause, selbst wenn man dann als stubenhocker gilt.

Soll doch jeder heute machen was ihm spaß macht.


----------



## Tungyl (31. Dezember 2008)

also ich finde es gut wenn blizz die server runter fahren würde silverster is zum feiern da mit freund und famiele und nich um WoW zu zocken das kann mann jeden tag aber jahres ende feiern immer nur einmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (31. Dezember 2008)

vitamin schrieb:


> was wäre wenn .................................     ^^
> 
> soll ein jeder machen was er will aber um 23:59:59 vorm pc zu hockn is arm
> 
> ...






computerblicker schrieb:


> Also wenn ich morgen um 23:00 vorm Rechner hocke und zocke hab ich wirklich keine Freunde
> 
> Morgen is Sylvester oO da feiert man und hat Spaß...omg



Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sauf mit meinen Freunden einer is WoW zogger (der wird da sein) und ich zogge WAR (was nicht süchtig macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )

Also haut rein geht vor die Tür und ballert euch die Birne weg !  aber bitte danach net mher autofahrn oder böllern ^^


----------



## NarYethz (31. Dezember 2008)

ich kann nur die ärzte zitieren und sagen: Ein Süchtiger kann nur dann von seiner Sucht abkommen, wenn er diese selbst sieht und deren ende auch selbst möchte, denn nur der Wille ist stärker als der Geist.
um das auf dieses thema zu übertragen: Wenn die Spieler, die selbst an Silvester zockn, nicht spielen können, dann werden sie anderweitig ihre Sucht zufrieden stellen, z.b. auf wow-europe/buffed/wowszene o.Ä. die 2h vertrödeln.. damit muss nich unbedingt erreicht werden, dass diese mehr mit ihrer Familie machen, was durchaus zu beführworten wäre.. Wär zwar ne vernünftige idee, kanns mir aber nich vorstellen, da die instandsetzung und das herunterfahren der Server zusätzliche Angestellte von zu Hause wegholen würde und es würde blizzard auch unnötig geld kosten, was wohl weniger leute sehen und stört (mich eig auch nich, is aber anzumerken, da man es -auch wenns n game is- als Firma sehen muss, die so wenig einbüßen wie möglich haben möchte)..
naja so long: nette idee, aber unwahrscheinlich ^-^
mfg und gudn rutsch


----------



## WoWler24692 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich würds net schlimm finden, gehe gleich sowieso zu Freunden, erstmal 4Std Pokern, dann knallen und DANN is evtl. noch Zeit für Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (31. Dezember 2008)

WoWler24692 schrieb:


> Ich würds net schlimm finden, gehe gleich sowieso zu Freunden, erstmal 4Std Pokern, dann knallen und DANN is evtl. noch Zeit für Zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^schonmal besoffen im chat gespamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Ryyk (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich fände es nicht gut, wenn Blizzard die Spieler belohnen würde, die um 00:00 und danach online sind. Denn dann würden sie gewissermaßen Zwang ausüben.
Es ist aber das gleiche, wenn sie die Spieler, die eben gerne um 00:00 online sind "raus" zwingen.

Letztendlich sollte ja jeder selbst wissen, was er wann und wo macht, solange er nicht die Freiheit eines anderen einschränkt. Und mir sind ehrlich gesagt daheim sitzende Zocker lieber, die nichts kaputt machen können, als randalierende Volltrunkene, die es bei mir zur Genüge gibt. Womit ich natürlich nicht meine, dass alle Feiernden randalierend sind.


Ich mach mich jetzt auf zu einer kleinen Silvesterfeier mit meinen Freunden, euch allen noch einen guten Rutsch und schönen Abend, wo auch immer ihr seid!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jekyll_do (31. Dezember 2008)

Also mir geht die Zwangsparty auch auf die Nerven. Ich kann jeden verstehen der auf den Höllenkater verzichtet und um 0 Uhr durch Azeroth turnt. 

Trotzdem wünsch ich euch allen einen guten Rutsch.


Ach so, falls ihr noch keine guten Vorsätze habt fürs nächste Jahr: Wie wärs mit

"Ich will im nächsten Jahr weniger in den buffed.de Foren flamen und keine völlig sinnlosen Threads mehr erstellen." *grins* (dieser Thread ist nicht gemeint)


----------



## Rakanisha (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich fänds gut! Bin da eh nicht zu hause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . wenn ich um die Uhrzeit umbedingt online sein will würd ich mir ernsthaft mal gedanken machen!


----------



## Brimbur (31. Dezember 2008)

El schrieb:


> Meine Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Diesem Kommentar fehlt es an jeglichem Sinn!


----------



## Cicatii (31. Dezember 2008)

bin da eh nicht zuhause von daher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuschbämunso (31. Dezember 2008)

@ Brimbur /sign... das liegt wohl immernoch an den leuten obs suchtis werden oder net^^  und und mal ehrlich, es gibt genug alkoholsüchtige, und wer ist ärmer, der alkoholsuchti oder der wowsuchti? achne, in unsrer gesellschaft ja der wow suchti, habich vergessen -.-


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke, Blizzard kann das scheißegal sein. Kann ja nicht angehen, daß die sich nun um das Spielverhalten anderer Leute Gedanken machen müssen. Das muss schon jeder Erwachsene selbst auf die Reihe bekommen und bei Kindern haben die Eltern Sorge zu tragen.

Außerdem gibt es jede Menge Leute, die morgen arbeiten müssen. Ich kenne ein paar von der Sorte. Wenn man morgen früh aufstehen muss, dann ist auch nicht viel mit feiern. Mann sollte also jeder Personengruppe, denen es einfach nicht möglich ist, etwas besseres mit der Zeit anzufangen, z.b. eben aus beruflichen Gründen, die Gelegenheit geben, zu zocken, wenn ihnen danach ist.

Für alle, die freiwillig ein Online-Dasein gegenüber einer Feier mit Freunden vorziehen, habe ich allerdings auch nur ein Wort parat: "arm!"


----------



## Antonio86 (31. Dezember 2008)

Necronos1 schrieb:


> Ich meine jeder kann machen was er will, aber es ist arm und passt nicht zur Gesellschaft an Silvester zu zocken!
> Auch wer Silvester nicht mag, man kann mit der Familie essen oder mit Freunden feiern.  Ist ja nicht nur Feuerwerk und sinnloses Saufen  (Obwohl es doch am meisten Spaß macht^^)
> 
> PS: Einige sollten mal lernen mit Kritik umzugehen, dennr die Frage war relativ neutral gestellt!



/sign
Bin voll deiner Meinung.... Silvester ist nicht nur Saufen und Böller, sondern mit Familie zusammen sein oder Freund/de und labern usw. ;an muss noch nicht mal Raus gehen um zu feiern kann man auch ganz gemütlich Zuhause machen ....
WoW an Feiertage zocken naja jeder muss es selbst wissen ....
Happy new Year 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich fäne es gut, wenn Blizzard die WoW-Server für immer runterfährt.

Naja ist aber eigentlich schon gut, wenn die Server z.B. an Weihnachten, Silvester und noch wann mal runtergefahren würden.


----------



## El Homer (31. Dezember 2008)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Diesem Kommentar fehlt es an jeglichem Sinn!



Ach komm schon jeder darf einmal in seiner laufbahn einen sinnlosen Kommentar abgeben.
Was auch immer du über mein Komentar denkst, und du wirst dir bestimmt sofort ein Bild von mir gemacht haben, interessiert mich nicht.
Trotdem Guten Rutsch ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

Kytrill schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich was hier teilweise abgelassen wird nur weil manche nicht konform mit dem Rest der westlichen Zivilisation einhergehen.
> 
> Überlegt doch einfach mal es soll auch Leute geben die interessiert es nicht im geringsten ob heute Silvester ist oder der 12. März. Solche Leute hams nich nötig sich an Silvester zu besaufen od was mit Freunden/Familie zu machen, da es für sie an Silvester wie auch an jedem anderen Tag das selbe wäre.
> Weiterhin, wie auch schon einige Male geschrieben hier im Forum, gibt es Leute die Bereitschaft o.ä. haben und evtl lieber ne Runde zocken gehn, als dumm zu warten dass sich einer die Hand weggesprengt oder wieder zahlreiche Leute darauf warten dass man ihnen den Magen auspumpt.
> ...


*
/sign*

Was hier einige selbsternannte "RL-Pros" vom Stapel lassen ist sowas von strunzdämlich, dass die Personen geschlagen werden sollten.

Ich würde ehrlich gesagt lieber um 00:00 Uhr online sein, als mich zu Besaufen, zu kotzen und mehrere hundert Euro wegzusprengen und mich dann nen Kullerkeks über die Epilepsi-Farben zu freuen.

Scheiss die Wand an. Manche Sprüche hier kommen wahrscheinlich von Leuten, die man morgen in den Zeitungen sieht. Schlagzeilen wie "14jähriger sprengt sich die Hand ab" oder "Wiedermal mehr als 100 jugendliche Alkoholleichen" lösen Leute wie Ihr aus. Aber hauptsache ein "RL" haben. Sauft Euch ruhig ins Koma, dann haben wir Ruhe.

PS: Ich werde 00:00 mit der Familie anstossen und direkt danach weiter Stratholme abfarmen. Sylvester stinkt.


----------



## React82 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Einerseits wäre es ja ganz gut, endlich mal eine Möglichkeit von der Sucht loszukommen. Allerdings will ich dann meine zuviel bezahlte Spielzeit ersetzt bekommen.
> Aber andererseits wäre dann schon ne Art Leere.




Nichts gegen Leute die hier sowas antworten, aber eine Frage: Was macht ihr eigentlich jeden Mittwoch wenn Wartungsarbeiten sind?
Da sind die Server für mehr wie 2 Stunden weg, und trotzdem kommt ihr dann nicht von der Sucht los?


----------



## Donmo (31. Dezember 2008)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Hm, also wenn ich mir den Thread so durchlese...
> Ich kann Tünnemann72 nur zustimmen!
> 
> Die Leute hier sind wohl zu einfach gestrickt um akzeptieren zu können, dass Sylvester nicht für alle ein ganz besonderer Tag ist, an dem man irgendwas ganz besonderes machen müsste!
> ...


Es ging doch eigentlich gar nicht darum, ob Silvester für dich ein besonderer Tag ist. Es ging drum, ob du es befürworten würdest, dass Blizzard die Server abschaltet.

Wenn jemand WoW an Silvester spielt ist das OK, vielleicht haben manche keine Lust wegzugehen oder sind nicht in Feierlaune. Aber ich persönlich kenne jemanden, bei dem das so ist, und zwar immer. Wenn er die Wahl hatte zwischen WoW und einer Party, hat er sich sogut wie immer für WoW entschieden. Dadurch isoliert man sich doch selber.
Und genau solche Leute gibt es sicherlich auch hier, und genau solche Leute sind auch gemeint von den Flamern.
Und WoW kann man an jedem Tag im Jahr spielen, Silvester feiern eben nur an einem.

PS: An die ganzen Honks, die meinen feiern bedeutet saufen/böllern/kotzen: Ihr wart entweder noch nie feiern und habt deshalb so eine seltsame Vorstellung oder ihr wart auf den falschen Feiern und seid die Idioten, die sich immer abfüllen lassen!
PPS: Jaja Hans un so, aber es heißt S*i*LVESTER. Das hat nichts mit Sylvester Stallone zu tun.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> PPS: Jaja Hans un so, aber es heißt S*i*LVESTER. Das hat nichts mit Sylvester Stallone zu tun.



Na daran siehst Du mal, wie scheissegal mir dieser Tag ist.


----------



## Alasken (31. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> *
> /sign*
> 
> Was hier einige selbsternannte "RL-Pros" vom Stapel lassen ist sowas von strunzdämlich, dass die Personen geschlagen werden sollten.
> ...



1. les nich soviel bildzeitung weil die welt is doch nich ganz so böse wie dies dir einreden wollen
2. ich wusste gar nich das knapp 4 millionen menschen in deutschland heut nacht durch alkohol komatös durch die gegend vegetieren und randalieren werden woher hast du diese informationen ? ahja aber gut dann freu ich mich ja schon auf meine kotzorgie heut nacht muss ja dann wohl so sein ! 

ich finds toll das heut nacht alle die nicht wow spielen sich pillen reinpfeifen und sie mit dem wodka pur runterspühlen ! weil das macht doch silvester aus nicht wahr ?

aber was solls weil morgen werden wir ja alle hände voll zu tun haben da einer kompletten generation die linke hand fehlt !

ES LEBEN DIE ENGSTIRNIGKEIT, DIE VORURTEILE UND DUMMHEIT MANCHER MENSCHEN ! 

ein frohes neues !

*sarkasmus und ironie aus*


----------



## o0Salcin0o (31. Dezember 2008)

Mir Latte bin feiern... Könnte durchaus lustig werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ! Man muss sich ja nicht zwingend ins Koma saufen. Auch Leute die keine Familie/Freunde in der Nähe haben, können sich mal in nen Club hocken. Nen Kollege von mir war vor 2 Jahren in ner anderen Stadt wo sonst niemand ihm bekanntes war, er wollte aber nicht "zuhause" vergammeln und ist in nen Club gegangen, dort hat er seine Frau kenngelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## LeetoN2k (31. Dezember 2008)

SCHEISSE!
Bei uns ist alles Spiegelglatt, ich wollte innen andren Ort feiern, komme hier aber nicht weg, überall Unfälle und jetzt darf ich zuhause mit meinen Eltern feiern, WHOO!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> 1. les nich soviel bildzeitung weil die welt is doch nich ganz so böse wie dies dir einreden wollen
> 2. ich wusste gar nich das knapp 4 millionen menschen in deutschland heut nacht durch alkohol komatös durch die gegend vegetieren und randalieren werden woher hast du diese informationen ? ahja aber gut dann freu ich mich ja schon auf meine kotzorgie heut nacht muss ja dann wohl so sein !
> 
> ich finds toll das heut nacht alle die nicht wow spielen sich pillen reinpfeifen und sie mit dem wodka pur runterspühlen ! weil das macht doch silvester aus nicht wahr ?
> ...



Wer natürlich die Worte "einige" und/oder "manche" mit "alle" übersetzt, der reagiert so, wie Du es getan hast.

Denken kommt immernoch vor Posten. Nur als Tipp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

LeetoN2k schrieb:


> SCHEISSE!
> Bei uns ist alles Spiegelglatt, ich wollte innen andren Ort feiern, komme hier aber nicht weg, überall Unfälle und jetzt darf ich zuhause mit meinen Eltern feiern, WHOO!


Sorry aber ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja du wirst es überleben.


----------



## Qlimarius (31. Dezember 2008)

Find ich blödsinn.. auch wenn ich selbst nicht daheim sein werde.. diejenigen die Zocken wollen sollens tun.. is deren Leben.. und wenn die meinen An sylvester am PC sitzen zu müssen sollen sies tun.. 

Auch wenn die Server dann down wären würden sie trotzdem am Rechner sitzen und im Buffed foren arme neulinge flamen oder sonst was.. die bekommt man eh nich vor die tür^^


----------



## HappyChaos (31. Dezember 2008)

Qlimarius schrieb:


> Find ich blödsinn.. auch wenn ich selbst nicht daheim sein werde.. diejenigen die Zocken wollen sollens tun.. is deren Leben.. und wenn die meinen An sylvester am PC sitzen zu müssen sollen sies tun..
> 
> Auch wenn die Server dann down wären würden sie trotzdem am Rechner sitzen und im Buffed foren arme neulinge flamen oder sonst was.. die bekommt man eh nich vor die tür^^


wie geredet wird..."die"...als ob es abschaum wäre das man,nur weil man der menge nicht nachläuft,zuhause hockt...aber selber 364 tage spielen und nicht als süchtig bezeichnen,nur weil man an silvester feiert?lächerlich...


----------



## Lari (31. Dezember 2008)

Mir wurscht. Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg zu ner "All-In" Party. 1000+ Leute, die alle für 'ne Pauschale suffe können, feinstes Bitburger. LiveBands und DJs sowieso. Feuerwerk um 0 Uhr und dann ab in den Bitburger Himmel. Hauptsache morgen mittag zuhause aufwachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ "Sylvester ist böse": Geh spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder such dir Freunde ^^ Reale Freunde mein ich jetzt. So zum anfassen.


----------



## Tristam (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich freu mich schon auf Silvester 2009






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Scherz/Spaß)


----------



## rofldiepofl (31. Dezember 2008)

mir eig egal bin da sowieso nich da


aber dem jungen mann würde es nich gefallen : http://www.hornoxe.com/wow-silvester-party/


----------



## mezo (31. Dezember 2008)

die idee finde ich eigentlich ganz gut. von mir aus könnten sie auch die server nachts abstellen, aber is halt ein mmo das drückt die freiheit schon gewaltig


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Zerleena schrieb:


> Ich persönlich zock auch nicht an *WoW*, dennoch mach ich niemanden an, weil er an so nem Tag zocken will.



Trotzdem scheinst du nur Wow im Kopf zu haben. Denn da oben gehört eigentlich Silvester rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rise Above (31. Dezember 2008)

Kyreen schrieb:


> Find ich überflüssig.
> Erwachsene sollten in der Lage sein das einzuschätzen, wann man online sein kann und wann sie sich ihrem realen Leben widmen sollten.
> 
> Kinder und Jugendliche sollten Eltern haben, die sich darum scheren sollten...
> ...



Volles /sign


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Also, wenn jemand Silvester so schrecklich findet und Angst hat, sich die Hand wegzusprengen oder sich versehentlich ins Koma zu saufen, dann ist es ja nicht verwerflich, wenn er heute vor dem Bildschirm verweilt.

Trotzdem stelle ich mal in den Raum, daß 90% dieser Leute auch sonst fast jede RL-Veranstaltung sausen lassen, weil sie sich einfach von ihrer virtuellen Welt nicht losreißen können und nicht, weil ihnen Silvester ja so sehr am Ars.. vorbeigeht.

Natürlich werdet ihr jetzt wieder flamen und jeder wird mir weiß machen wollen, daß es nicht so ist. Macht doch! Was hier zu lesen ist, sind zum Großteil nur Ausflüchte und spiegelt wahrscheinlich nicht im Ansatz die Realität wieder. Wäre ja auch ein großer Zufall, wenn gerade alle Wow-Spieler, welche das ganze Jahr auch nur tagtäglich ihre gesamte Freizeit vor dem Bildschirm verbringen geschlossen zu der Erkenntnis gekommen sind, daß Silvester total sinnlos ist.

Wobei es das vielleicht sogar sein kann, aber darum geht es mir garnicht.

Und wenn es für manche wirklich keine Bedeutung hat und sie deswegen auch keine Probleme haben, Wow zu zocken, dann sage ich, daß ist völlig in Ordnung.

Doch das wird unterm Strich der kleinste Anteil sein. Der Großteil wird meiner Einschätzung nach von den Leuten bestimmt, die auch sonst nicht vor die Tür kommen. Sei es zu Silvester, zum Geburtstag von Freunden oder an einem stinknormalen WE, an dem sich irgendeine Gelegenheit bietet, mit Freunden etwas zu unternehmen.

/flame go


----------



## aimbotuse (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich werd um diese Uhrzeit auch vorm Rechner hocken.
Wieso?
Meine freundin hat Urlaub und ist mit ihrer Freundin in den Urlaub gefahren.
Ich darf arbeiten. Wieso sollte ich ihr dann den Spaß verderben?
Meine Familie ist ~350km entfernt. Da fahr ich sicher nicht für 1 Stunde hin,da ich morgen früh so um ~3/halb 4 aufstehn darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ich deswegen direkt ein Suchti?
Bezweifel ich doch irgendwo sehr stark.
Vorallem wenn ich bedenke das ich die letzten 2 Monate vll. ~3 Stunden gespielt habe ^^


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Nein, bist du nicht. Bei dir hat das ganze einen speziellen Hintergrund, um den es in der eigentlichen Diskussion hier garnicht geht.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht obs nur bei mir sind, ich kann mich aber nicht einloggen und die WoW Websites sind (bei mir) auch alle down. (Ich warte auf die Familie, kommt erst später. Nur um ggf. Flames im Keim zu ersticken)


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht obs nur bei mir sind, ich kann mich aber nicht einloggen und die WoW Websites sind (bei mir) auch alle down. (Ich warte auf die Familie, kommt erst später. Nur um ggf. Flames im Keim zu ersticken)


Nöö sind alle noch da und werden auch da bleiben.


----------



## Bansai2006 (31. Dezember 2008)

Krypterian schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr das finden WENN Blizzard an Sylvester von 23.00 bis 1.00 die Server schliessen würden?
> Blizzard wird ja oft vorgeworfen das sie die Spieler zur Sucht verleiten. Stellt euch mal vor Blizzard würde, um den Gegenteil zu beweisen, die Server um die oben genannte Uhrzeit schliessen mit der Absicht die Spieler in dieser Zeit zu ihrer Familie oder/und Freunden zu bringen anstatt in WoW rumzuhängen.
> 
> Eure Meinung und Reaktionen bitte.
> ...



Wenn mir morgen gegen Abend wieder das Blut durch den Körper strömt und ich mich bewegen kann,

schau ich glatt mal in diesem Thread vorbei  und belächel  mal wer hier zwischen 00.00 und 04.00 gepostet hat


----------



## sko1970 (31. Dezember 2008)

mir ist es eigentlich egal ob server down sind in der zeit
aber es gibt genug leute denen sylvester egal ist 
und ich zahle nicht dafür das ich von blizzard eine sucht theraphie bekomme


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> Wenn mir morgen gegen Abend wieder das Blut durch den Körper strömt und ich mich bewegen kann,
> 
> schau ich glatt mal in diesem Thread vorbei  und belächel  mal wer hier zwischen 00.00 und 04.00 gepostet hat


Ich ich hihihi


----------



## retschi (31. Dezember 2008)

hmmm ganz ehrlich!


WÄRE MIR SOOOOOOOOOO SCHEISS EGAL!!

würd nich mal im traum drauf kommen zu silvester wow zu spielen!
bin grad jetzt um 9:17 im internet weil sie silvester party erst um 00:00 los geht.
aber wenns sies machen naja wäre eher dafür das wir mal entschdädigung für die ewigen server wartungen bekommen.....


----------



## Caskaja (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich fände es schlimm... aus folgendem Grund.

Keiner hat mir vorzuschreiben wann und was ich spielen soll. Wenn ich für ein Spiel zahle dann will ich auch das dies funktioniert. Was würdet ihr sagen wenn z.b. Base hingeht und sagt.. Ach an heiligabend soll keiner Telefonieren, also schalten wir das Netz ab.. oder ähnliche beispiele.. Strasenbahnen die nicht fahren, weil die wollen das die Menschen zuhause feiern? Taxis aus dem gleichen Grund usw usw

Was ist mit den leuten die auf Deutschen Servern spielen aber zu dem Zeitpunkt im Ausland sind? z.b. in meiner Gilde sind 2 Leute in den USA.


----------



## Tikume (31. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, wenn jemand Silvester so schrecklich findet und Angst hat, sich die Hand wegzusprengen oder sich versehentlich ins Koma zu saufen, dann ist es ja nicht verwerflich, wenn er heute vor dem Bildschirm verweilt.



Viel Spaß beim feiern wünsch ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tristam (31. Dezember 2008)

> Viel Spaß beim feiern wünsch ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Smilie zieht deinen Beitrag, in Bezug auf den Link, doch etwas ins absurde.


----------



## Disasterpiece (31. Dezember 2008)

Und was  wenn die sich in WoW mit ihren Freunden treffen wollen xP


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

Disasterpiece schrieb:


> Und was  wenn die sich in WoW mit ihren Freunden treffen wollen xP


Die sind suchties und haben kein RL und keine Freunde sagen die die jetzt aber schon nichtmehr da sind.


----------



## retschi (31. Dezember 2008)

najaa is soo: blizzard sollte die server wenn ich recht überlege on lassen weil: die leute die an so tagen spielen sollens machen wenns unbedingt meinen, die sind mir eigentlich egal.
es stimmt schon dass andere sachen auch nich einfach off gehen wegen silvester aber, ich finde das zu silvester der kundendinst und gms off sein sollten damit die zeit zum feiern haben udn wenn ein typ unbedingt spielen muss dann soll ers aber er soll sich nich wundern wenn ken gm on is und im aus der patsche hilft


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

retschi schrieb:


> najaa is soo: blizzard sollte die server wenn ich recht überlege on lassen weil: die leute die an so tagen spielen sollens machen wenns unbedingt meinen, die sind mir eigentlich egal.
> es stimmt schon dass andere sachen auch nich einfach off gehen wegen silvester aber, ich finde das zu silvester der kundendinst und gms off sein sollten damit die zeit zum feiern haben udn wenn ein typ unbedingt spielen muss dann soll ers aber er soll sich nich wundern wenn ken gm on is und im aus der patsche hilft


Ich glaube die bekommen das exra bezahlt mein onkel arbeitet jetzt auch und bekommt extra Lohn.


----------



## neo1986 (1. Januar 2009)

Brost Neujahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (1. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Brost Neujahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


GUTES NEUES JAHR UND GUTEN RUTSCH!!!!!


----------



## kulunu (1. Januar 2009)

GUTE NEUES JAHR EUCH ALLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkong23 (1. Januar 2009)

es is nach 0:00 uhr und ich sitz am pc is das jetz shlimm? neues jahr is mir egal für mich is das ein tag wie jedeer andere


----------



## HappyChaos (1. Januar 2009)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> es is nach 0:00 uhr und ich sitz am pc is das jetz shlimm? neues jahr is mir egal für mich is das ein tag wie jedeer andere


dem schließe ich mich an^^
einen guten rutsch euch allen!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StNikolauswagne (1. Januar 2009)

Immer wieder lustig wie alle Flamen von wegen kein Rl und so...... Es soll auch Dörfer geben wo es nicht endlos viele Partys gibt oder Leute die nicht auf gewisse Partys wollen weil sie die betreffenden Leute nicht leiden können oder sowas.....
Naja, egal, Prost Neujahr euch allen


----------



## SixtenF (1. Januar 2009)

war zu verkatert um zur party zu gehen

war bis morgens um 8 feiern


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (1. Januar 2009)

Tja...wird eh alles verallgemeinert. Ich war heut z.b schon arbeiten und bin froh das ich jetzt entspannen kann, die hälfte der user die hier rumflamen wegen no RL etc. hat wahrscheinlich noch nie an silvester gearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab schon genug party im jahr da brauch ich mich net an einen Tag klammern xD


Achja....fast vergessen >> Frohes Neues zusammen und net vergessen Glyphen immer bei Schalalai kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (1. Januar 2009)

StNikolauswagne schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig wie alle Flamen von wegen kein Rl und so...... Es soll auch Dörfer geben wo es nicht endlos viele Partys gibt oder Leute die nicht auf gewisse Partys wollen weil sie die betreffenden Leute nicht leiden können oder sowas.....
> Naja, egal, Prost Neujahr euch allen


Nö hatte einfach kein bock was soll ich mich den zusaufen bringt eh nix so gehör ich wenigstenz zu den paar noch nüchternen menschen in Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (1. Januar 2009)

Zu dem Threat sag ich nur :

*Lass die Leute reden...*


----------



## Badukai (1. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele seit Sommer nicht mehr Wow. Und vor dem Sommer hatte ich zuletzt Dezember07/Januar08 gespielt, auch an Silvester letzen Jahres.
So, heute gehe ich trotzdem nicht raus, obwohl ich kein Wow Spieler bin, hatte mich an letzes Jahr erinnert und hab mal hier vorbeigeschaut, ein Wunder dass ich mich an buffed noch erinnere.
Ich finde es sowieso schwachsinnig wie alle anderen Feiertage auch zu feiern.
Und nur gleich jemanden in die Schublade psychisch labil und kein Rl-Freunde zu stecken, nur weil er sich an Silvester einloogt naja...... macht euch selbst ein Bild.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (1. Januar 2009)

jaaa, die server wären wieder on!


----------



## Birk (1. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin sowieso nicht on um diese Uhrzeit.. mir ist es ziemlich egal ob die Server da on oder off sind... natürlich sollte man zumindest an Sylvester mal was anderes machen... aber he.. das ist ihr Leben... die armen Kellerkinder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (1. Januar 2009)

ich finde das eine dritte antwortmöglichkeit fehlt.

mir, ist es egal ob die server offen sind oder nicht.

was sollte es mich auch kümmern? silvester sollte man so verbringen wie man will. wenn die mitarbeiter von blizzard um diese urzeit arbeiten wollen, ok.

wenn  nicht... die server werden auch so laufen...

blizzard muss uns spielern nicht sagen wann wir spielen können und wann nicht... das liegt in unserer hand


----------



## neo1986 (1. Januar 2009)

Part schrieb:


> jaaa, die server wären wieder on!


Die wan aber nie off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chimpanzee (1. Januar 2009)

btw es heißt silvester.


----------



## toryz (1. Januar 2009)

razielsun schrieb:


> ich finde das eine dritte antwortmöglichkeit fehlt.
> 
> mir, ist es egal ob die server offen sind oder nicht.
> 
> [...]



Genau, es gibt auch Menschen denen Silvester egal ist, dass selbe gilt für Weihnachten oder andere Feiertage. Auch wenn ich selbst Silvester nicht gespielt habe, hab ich Verständnis für die, die lieber zocken weil ihnen Silvester sowas von egal ist.


----------



## Milli30 (1. Januar 2009)

Sry aber was nimmst du dier hier eigentlich raus?^^

Wenn man so einen Thread eröffnet, ist man meißt jemand der selbst der WoW Sucht verfallen ist.
Nur dann nämlich hat man es nötig sich und anderen ständig das Gegenteil beweisen zu müssen.
Aber das ist dein Problem da kann dier hier niemand helfen.
Mit der Einstellung ich spiele sonst zwar 20 Stunden am Tag, aber Sylvester ja da sieht man doch das es noch viel viel Schlimmere gibt als
mich kommst du da nicht weiter sry. 
Ausserdem hast du nicht das Recht über die Spielgewohnheiten anderer Leute zu entscheiden.
Wer mit seinen eigenen Spielgewohnheiten im Reinen ist ,hat es niemals nötig den Versuch zu unternehmen, sich durch gehässige Kommentare
von denen abzugrenzen, die villeicht wirklich nichts mehr ausser WoW haben.


----------



## Bansai2006 (1. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Brost Neujahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 gepostet um  00.03   


hehe das sind richtige O.......

is mir sooo Latte  was hier gepostet wird


jeder der hier echt die Silvesternacht durchgepostet hat  heisst Marc-Oliver und lehrnt Koch


----------



## bny' (1. Januar 2009)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> gepostet um  00.03
> 
> 
> hehe das sind richtige O.......
> ...



Lehrnt? Kenn ich nicht. Wer soll das sein?


----------



## Stolltheke (1. Januar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich ist es mir sch**** egal ob blizzard das machen würde oder nicht ... ich habe nämlich in der zeit besseres zu tun als wow zu daddeln .... und zwar sylvester feiern ^^  
also kann blizzard machen was es will ... 


ach ja noch was ....


Frohes Neues Jahr ^^


----------



## krutoi (1. Januar 2009)

es ist mir sowas von sch... egal. diese antwortmöglichkeit fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja stimmt, frohes neues und so ^^


----------



## El Homer (2. Januar 2009)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> es is nach 0:00 uhr und ich sitz am pc is das jetz shlimm? neues jahr is mir egal für mich is das ein tag wie jedeer andere


Also ich war um diese Uhrzeit draußen lag mich mit meinen Freunden in den Armen und wir haben uns alle gefreut wieder miteinander zu feiern !


----------

